# Seiko watches here in the Philippines



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi is there anyone from the Philippines who can help me where i can purchase a seiko watch with this model number SNJ017.

I want to compare how much is it here locally before i buy it in the net.

thanks.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you tried checking out the stores along Avenida in Manila? That's where I get my Seikos and Orients. They usually have more models compared to the stores located in the malls. A lot cheaper there too!

_p.s. Apologies if I sound like I'm preaching to the choir. :-d_


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Saw an OM and 40th anniv ed seiko 5 diver earlier at a local AD. The OM goes for 180 and the seiko 5 Ti for 540 . Any makos or samurais in avenida or megamall ? Thanks!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Any makos or samurais in avenida or megamall ? Thanks!


Were you referring to the _Orient Mako_? Avenida has them. Also saw some at Hour Glass in SM Megamall.

Anyway, Samurais are quite rare in the malls. Haven't seen one in SM. I did see a couple of Samurais in Avenida. Selling for PHP7,000+ (USD150+) if I recall correctly.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Thanks:-!! Any idea how much the orient mako costs in hour glass?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Thanks:-!! Any idea how much the orient mako costs in hour glass?


Let's see... If I remember right the _Mako _costs somewhere in the area of PHP4,200 or 4,000 (USD92) at Hour Glass. Could be even cheaper. In Avenida they go for as low as PHP3,500 (USD76) I believe.

I have a _suki :-d _in Avenida where I get my timepieces. Cheaper in Avenida, _doon ka na lang bumili_.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the valuable info! Remember whats the name of your suki store? Planning to go there within the week. thanks pre. Having trouble ordering from the states.Baka mawala sa susunod na package. Ordered steinhart and invicta and so far no problems. Salamat ulit pre!


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

hi Tsarli, can you send me the telephone number and store name? would like to visit there...thanks! 


Tsarli said:


> Let's see... If I remember right the _Mako _costs somewhere in the area of PHP4,200 or 4,000 (USD92) at Hour Glass. Could be even cheaper. In Avenida they go for as low as PHP3,500 (USD76) I believe.
> 
> I have a _suki :-d _in Avenida where I get my timepieces. Cheaper in Avenida, _doon ka na lang bumili_.


----------



## katchopoy (Jun 18, 2007)

HI... can you help me where i can buy a sieko divers stainless strap model 7S26-0350?


----------



## katchopoy (Jun 18, 2007)

HI BREE..can u help me the exact location of a sieko center where i can buy a stainless strap of sieko divers model 7S26-0350?


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Where did you get your oceanaire bree? Having a hard time looking for an AD in the phils? :thanks


----------



## GloriaRedStang (Jun 22, 2006)

interesting thread. I'm curious about finding any watch shops that carry vintage Seiko in Manila. Do some of those eBay sellers actually have brick and mortar shops? 

I don't know when I'll go balikbayan, but it's always good to know, and I can always ask my barkada to check for me.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Darn! I forgot to check the receipt this AM before leaving for the office. I believe the store is _*Citizen Emporium*_ (hope I'm right). It's on the left side of Avenida, *2nd to the last store* if you're coming from Raon heading towards Isetann. Not sure if there's a tel. no. on their receipt. Just drop by to be sure. They're open til 6:00pm or 6:30pm. Besides, I don't think they're aware of some of the names we have for Seikos. "Monster", "Samurai", etc. _Ano yon? Ang isasagot sa iyo nung makakausap mo_ he he.

Katchopoy - I ordered a metal strap for my Black Monster from the Seiko Service Center in Glorietta, Makati. I think they still have to get it from Japan or something but at least it's on it's way here as I write this. Having rubber straps frequently *disintegrate* (_nagpupulbos minsan!_) can be oh so tiresome!


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Maraming salamat! Excited to check the stores out:-! Got the address and number of citizen emporium in a directory!


----------



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

ay sus just saw this thread after i already paid for my watch through ebay.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

hello fellow pinoy WIS's! 

bought my seiko 5 flieger in avenida when i was still in the country (also in citizen emporium i beleive). also used to work in the binondo area so it was a joy just to cruise avenida and check out all the watches, cannot agree more that the best prices can be found there. 

great thread:-!


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Going to check out stores at ali mall and farmers today. May branch daw citizen emporium dun.:-!


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

GloriaRedStang said:


> interesting thread. I'm curious about finding any watch shops that carry vintage Seiko in Manila. Do some of those eBay sellers actually have brick and mortar shops?
> 
> I don't know when I'll go balikbayan, but it's always good to know, and I can always ask my barkada to check for me.


there are no real vintage watch shops that i know of but there are a few antique stores and thrift shops that have vintage watches. i recall seeing one in tiendesitas, another antique shop in megamall and i heard (2nd hand info already) that there are also vintage watches to be found in the area in makati where there is an entire neighborhood of thrift shops (sorry, the name of the area escapes me at the moment).

the sellers that you see on ebay don't really have brick and mortar shops to speak of. i do know somebody who can source vintage seikos and restores/repairs them as a hobby and sells them but not on ebay.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Just came from araneta center. Came home with 2 watches. Bought a blue orient mako for 80 USD and seiko orange monster for 140 USD. :-! Thanks WUS! Although the mako had a small nick on the bezel i still bought it because it was the last piece. Saw a pepsi mako SS but it had a diiferent shade of blue.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Just came from araneta center. Came home with 2 watches. Bought a blue orient mako for 80 USD and seiko orange monster for 140 USD. :-! Thanks WUS! Although the mako had a small nick on the bezel i still bought it because it was the last piece. Saw a pepsi mako SS but it had a diiferent shade of blue.


congrats on your new purchases! dont forget to post some pics of your beauties. ang mura lang pala ng mako dyan sa atin... i just might get the blue one when i get back home


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Jaymd!

Excellent choices! BTW what's the exact store where you bought your watches in Farmer's? Didn't know na may Citizen Emporium pala sa Cubao.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Allied emporium pala! Bought the watches at Lucky time store. Sa Allied emporium may SS samurai for 8000 PHP. Layo kasi avenida from QC. Yun lang parang napitik yun 2 link ko from the monster. 3 na lang when i checked the box. Suave yun Nag-size. Some pics


----------



## katchopoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsarli said:


> Congratulations Jaymd!
> 
> Excellent choices! BTW what's the exact store where you bought your watches in Farmer's? Didn't know na may Citizen Emporium pala sa Cubao.


can u tell me the exact location and the store having this model? a stainless strap?


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Orient blue mako at lucky time farmers plaza 3800 php ay mywatch gateway 4000php. better to buy at mywatch. got mine with a small nick on the bezel. Seiko orange monster at farmers also 6700php.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

haaay this is what i miss, watches can really be had at great prices back home. plus you the instant gratification of getting your watch immediately after buying it not like when you get one online and have to endure the wait for it to arrive in the mail.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Didnt know there were makos, samurais and monsters in the phil til i came across this post. I also used to order from the states 1) invicta(not going to be a repeat customer) 2) steinhart(real value IMHO). Much cheaper here without the risk of loosing it to the phil mailing system. Invictas arrived here around 2-3weeks ago. My green abyss diver 2845 costs 11000 PHP(230USD).


----------



## dino (Jun 22, 2007)

good day fellow Pinoy WIS!

it's my first post. been a lurker at the other "big forum" but happily discovered this forum (with active fellow kababayans) when i bought my Seiko Black Monster as a bday gift.

i've been postponing my purchase for years but i made my bday as an excuse to finally pull the trigger. no regrets at all!! i'm very happy and a proud owner of a Monster! chose the black over the orange so i can still wear it to work without being too "flashy" b-)

this is the 3rd day since i had the BM and so far, it's running +5sec/day. my two Orient Divers keep better time at +1/day. i expect my Monster to settle in after a few months or so and hopefully, it will improve its accuracy. altho +5sec/day is already great, coming from a 7S26 movement (which are known to run fast at sometimes +15sec/day)

i'm hoping to be more active in this forum and get to know my fellow Pinoy WIS!

magandang araw sa inyong lahat!

b-)


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Where do you buy your seikos and orients. Baka may alam ka mas mura where i bought mine. TY!


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

bought mine from rizal avenue (avenida). from what i'm told almost comparable na rin ang prices with the cubao stores.

BTW if any of you are interested, meron ding all-pinoy na thread about watches and another specifically about seikos (and other asian watches) sa manilatonight.com. feel free to join in the healthy discussion about about our favorite watches with your fellow pinoys
here's the link.
http://manilatonight.com/index.php?showtopic=27334&st=2000&start=2000

kita kita tayo dun


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

dino said:


> good day fellow Pinoy WIS!
> 
> it's my first post. been a lurker at the other "big forum" but happily discovered this forum (with active fellow kababayans) when i bought my Seiko Black Monster as a bday gift.
> 
> ...


congrats dino on your newest acquisition! you have an interesting collection there, maybe you can also post some pics for us to see. its nice to interact with kababayans here in the watch community.


----------



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

hi to all pinoys here. is anyone going to avenida or cubao to look for seiko watches? maybe you can see if you can get the price of an snj017 ana/digital watch. its a worldtimer pilot watch.

thanks a lot!


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Love the monster. Love the Mako. I think im going back this week to get me a black mako or a pepsi maybe even both. pleasantly sur:-!prised with the makos lume


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Love the monster. Love the Mako. I think im going back this week to get me a black mako or a pepsi maybe even both. pleasantly sur:-!prised with the makos lume


Sigh. Nakakaiinggit ka bro! I was on the verge of getting a Mako a couple of month's ago but instead I got the Orient Sumbariner blue dial
http://www.roachman.com/orient/diver/2ER00002D-2.jpg

Great watch, quite accurate at +5/day out-of-the-box. _Except_... the lume is *unbelievably, inexplicably, disappointingly* *poor*.:-| Gone completely in 30 minutes! You think Orient would have solved their lume problems by now. Not so! Hit and miss pa rin. Meron OK, meron pa rin hindi.

Any thoughts on where I can have the hands replaced? Something with decent long lasting lumes?


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Where did you get your oceanaire bree? Having a hard time looking for an AD in the phils? :thanks


try lucerne...:-!


----------



## laloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

Where in the Araneta Center did you get the Mako?


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Alpha-q said:


> hi to all pinoys here. is anyone going to avenida or cubao to look for seiko watches? maybe you can see if you can get the price of an snj017 ana/digital watch. its a worldtimer pilot watch.
> 
> thanks a lot!


Do you have any pics? Baka bumalik ako gateway/farmers plaza


----------



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

here it s jay. thanks.


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Alpha-q said:


> here it s jay. thanks.


Didnt see that particular model in araneta. Maybe you could try glorietta. Someone told me that theres a seiko flagship store there although it might be much more expensive


----------



## fonzi (Jun 12, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Didnt see that particular model in araneta. Maybe you could try glorietta. Someone told me that theres a seiko flagship store there although it might be much more expensive


Jay,

How about the Orient Beast(CEX04001), did you notice any store selling them?








Thanks!


----------



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

jaymd said:


> Didnt see that particular model in araneta. Maybe you could try glorietta. Someone told me that theres a seiko flagship store there although it might be much more expensive


Seiko Glorietta's not carrying that model too, been there. Oh well, i already bought that watch from ebay. cost me around 13000 pesos. shipping and taxes included.

i just want to know if there's one out there and want to know the price.

anyway thanks jaymd. deeply appreciated it!


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

fonzi said:


> Jay,
> 
> How about the Orient Beast(CEX04001), did you notice any store selling them?
> View attachment 54135
> ...


Didnt see any orirent beasts here in the phil. Its mostly makos, subs and the mako without the crown at 2 and some dress watches


----------



## fonzi (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Jay!

I am trying to get this watch but no luck so far. Saw one being sold 
by an online retailer but he has only one color left and i'm not sure if
I like red at all. I would prefer black or orange.


----------



## shotgun_jimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

*looking for alpinist or spirit*

Hi, im new here. greetings to all kabayans! does anybody know were i can source a seiko alpinist or spirit locally? if not, who is the best person to order from for delivery to the philippines? much appreciated


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: looking for alpinist or spirit*

hello fellow pinoys. i think seiko spirit & alpinist are not yet available here in our country since it is was made for japan domestic market. i own 3 seikos in spirit line which i bought in japan. 
i would suggest you to try higichi or seiya japan for your inquiries.
try also to visit manilatonight.com. there is a seiko thread in that forum. a lot of guys can help you there.. happy hunting


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

katchopoy said:


> HI... can you help me where i can buy a sieko divers stainless strap model 7S26-0350?


try Seiko Center Trinoma and Seiko Center SM North i saw there different kinds of straps for Seiko


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Hi guys
I'm a newbie
I was just wondering if any of you know where I can have a Seiko Advan restored or refurbished here in Manila
I just bought an Advan through ebay and I'm a bit worried that the crystal is not as nice as I want it to be
I made a bid on it last night because I kinda liked the color
Around how much should servicing cost and does that include polishing/buffing?
By the way, do you guys also know where I can buy a metal band/strap for it locally?
Around how much should a metal band/strap cost?
By the way, this is the link for the watch that I bought: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370046968511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=024
Thanks


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

manilaboyscribe said:


> Hi guys
> I'm a newbie
> I was just wondering if any of you know where I can have a Seiko Advan restored or refurbished here in Manila
> I just bought an Advan through ebay and I'm a bit worried that the crystal is not as nice as I want it to be
> ...


 Hi there Kabayan! choose from these official Seiko Centers here in Manila. Seiko Glorietta(Makati), Seiko Trinoma(Space 1056, Level 1, Trinoma Mall, EDSA cor. North Ave, Quezon City) and Seiko North EDSA(WB 206 SM City, EDSA cor. North Ave, Quezon City)


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for the information Nethskie
I'm also planning to look at the watch stores in Avenida that were mentioned earlier since the area's near the place which I scour for old fountain pens (but that's a different topic already)


----------



## sixgears (Nov 21, 2007)

Nangungumusta lang! Glad to know that pinoy Seiko lovers are all over the place, here and on MTC. :-!


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Was just walking along Recto this afternoon, looking at some watch stores (since I haven't done that before) when I noticed a display case being manned by a manong who repairs watches (I forgot the name of the watch store). I saw some vintage/pre-owned watches (Seiko 5, Bulova, Titus, other Seikos) and asked him if he was selling the watches. Seiko 5 is 500 pesos and Bulova Super Seville is 800 pesos. I saw a mid-sized Seiko Diver's watch and pointed to it. He told me that it's still new so he was selling it for 2500. I saw another one which looked to me like it was used but not abused and he said that he's selling it for 1500. He told me that they're original and that they have a warranty.
Do you guys think that's a fair price?
I kinda like it.
I just didn't buy it immediately because I'm a bit scared that it might be a fake or that it might have some hidden damage.
Please help.
What should I ask him?:roll:
What should I look out for?:roll:


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

First, what is a Manong? Please remember that this is an international audience and not everyone understand local slang, so please try not to use it in your posts.

That said, without knowing what specific diver you are talking about or seeing pictures of it (so as to asses it's condition) it is impossible to advice you as to the fairness of the stated price or the originality of the watch.


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Oops sorry Isthmus.
By "manong" I meant an old man
The watch looks like the one in this link: http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/SKX173.asp
But the watch I saw looked like a mid-size version


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

manilaboyscribe said:


> Was just walking along Recto this afternoon, looking at some watch stores (since I haven't done that before) when I noticed a display case being manned by a manong who repairs watches (I forgot the name of the watch store). I saw some vintage/pre-owned watches (Seiko 5, Bulova, Titus, other Seikos) and asked him if he was selling the watches. Seiko 5 is 500 pesos and Bulova Super Seville is 800 pesos. I saw a mid-sized Seiko Diver's watch and pointed to it. He told me that it's still new so he was selling it for 2500. I saw another one which looked to me like it was used but not abused and he said that he's selling it for 1500. He told me that they're original and that they have a warranty.
> Do you guys think that's a fair price?
> I kinda like it.
> I just didn't buy it immediately because I'm a bit scared that it might be a fake or that it might have some hidden damage.
> ...


hmm i know shops there that sells authentic Seiko most of them are near T. Alonzo street i don't know about the others. i think the price you mentioned is a bit cheaper than what i remember Seiko 5 Sports(Gold) 100M should be around 3,500 php for a brand new and original with a warranty card you can base this in comparing their price and to determine if they are really selling genuine Seiko watches i'll be strolling there sometime but not this month because i'm busy so i won't be able to update you for now


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

manilaboyscribe said:


> I just didn't buy it immediately because I'm a bit scared that it might be a fake or that it might have some hidden damage.


Without seeing a close-up photo of the watches in question, it's rather hard to tell. The Bulova or Titus may be the real deal, but the Seiko Diver's is another matter entirely. That whole area, (Recto and Avenida) is teeming with *Feikos*! I've even seen a couple of Feiko Monsters myself. If it's not a legitimate watch store (Citizen Emporium, Ping's, etc.) I'd be wary about getting a Seiko Diver's, brand new or second hand.

Specially if it's from one of those _bangketa _(sidewalk) stores that also sell gold jewelry. Absolutely horrid looking Feikos!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Aw damn too bad my summer trip to the PI didn't pan out  I was looking forward to spending my 25th birthday there, too. Now you're telling me there's one more reason to be bummed about it?


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Without seeing a close-up photo of the watches in question, it's rather hard to tell. The Bulova or Titus may be the real deal, but the Seiko Diver's is another matter entirely. That whole area, (Recto and Avenida) is teeming with *Feikos*! I've even seen a couple of Feiko Monsters myself. If it's not a legitimate watch store (Citizen Emporium, Ping's, etc.) I'd be wary about getting a Seiko Diver's, brand new or second hand.
> 
> Specially if it's from one of those _bangketa _(sidewalk) stores that also sell gold jewelry. Absolutely horrid looking Feikos!


not all but some  you just have to know how to check fakes and authentic ones


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Tsarli and Nethskie
The man selling the watches is not along the _bangketa_/sidewalk
He's a guy repairing watches inside one of the watch shops along Avenida
The name of the store escapes me at the moment but it's near the Recto side
It's on the right side if you're under the LRT and you're facing the Carriedo station
I was planning to go look at it again today but I was not able to go out because it was raining cats and dogs this afternoon


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm buying Seiko watches inside China Town Shops just be careful in choosing a Shop though and check the movement carefully fakes can't copy the original movements


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Thanks nethskie
Maybe I won't risk it since I'm not an expert when it comes to watches and movements;-)
I just want a vintage watch:-(


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

what type of vintage Seiko do you prefer? i suggest you just buy one of the 6r15 movement Seiko online from Japan the quality is great most of the watches sold in China Town Manila is made in China, Malaysia and Singapore. so i just bought mine from Higuchi because it can really be distinguished as different than the common watches sold in Avenida i have this mindset that for a Japanese watch i prefer the Japan made and for the Swiss watch i prefer made in Switzerland but thats just me just a suggestion my friend


----------



## manilaboyscribe (May 6, 2008)

Wow!
Those watches look nice nethskie
A midsize divers watch would be cool


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

manilaboyscribe said:


> Wow!
> Those watches look nice nethskie
> A midsize divers watch would be cool


try to check Seiko Glorietta if you like some of the Driver's models there or just order online for Japan market divers


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

nice to know that a lot of you guys still go to cubao or avenida for your watches.. its a lot cheaper to get them stuff from avenida,, if memory serves me right,, ive already bought 4 or even 5 watches form citizen emporium,,

am still wondering though if they or avenida have stocks of gthe new mechanical sarb series.. or the atllas or sumo??

guys,better be careful about getting watches along the rizal avenue area.. lots of them feikos around..

i saw a SNKF09K1 for 4,000. i was in a hurry so i wasnt able to get it.. then saw it in the net for around 170 bucks,,, tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

hehe btw welcome to the forums!  hmm those 6r15 models are only available for Japan Market i haven't seen one yet being sold here in PH


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

nethskie said:


> hehe btw welcome to the forums!  hmm those 6r15 models are only available for Japan Market i haven't seen one yet being sold here in PH


Thanks man

am thinking of getting sarb031 from seiya or higuchi.

but the only thing thats stopping me is the black leather bracelet.. doesnt look too good.. would you guys know where i can get a repalcemnt which is better? seiya quoted me 140 dollars for the SS. the green sarb017 looks nice as well.

mabuhay from oz !!!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

koko said:


> Thanks man
> 
> am thinking of getting sarb031 from seiya or higuchi.
> 
> ...


you can go to Seiko Trinoma/ SM North EDSA for replacement bracelets


----------



## yrorcb (Jun 22, 2008)

HI GUYS.. i would like to know if seiko 5 atlas series is available in manila.. if yes.. what kind and how much... 

I am specially interested in this model.. i just bought one here in Saudi and not sure if it is more expensive here or there in manila.. I bought it for 
500$

This is a Titanium Limited edition atlas.. check the photo..

Mine looks exactly thesame.. 


cheers..;-)


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

yrorcb said:


> HI GUYS.. i would like to know if seiko 5 atlas series is available in manila.. if yes.. what kind and how much...
> 
> I am specially interested in this model.. i just bought one here in Saudi and not sure if it is more expensive here or there in manila.. I bought it for
> 500$
> ...


if youre talking about atlas/landshark. ive heard from another forum,, they have it in one of the malls around QC. SKZ211. for ten thousand.. im pretty sure this isnt the japan model.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

You can get the landshark/atlas from most watch shops here in manila for less than Php7,000. That around than $155.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

koko said:


> Thanks man
> 
> am thinking of getting sarb031 from seiya or higuchi.


Just want to know if any of you have experience with Customs. I heard that Customs is notorious when it comes to watches sent from abroad. Any problems, demands for bribery, etc? Mabuhay!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

wow! nice to see noypis here! i've been infected by the orange monster virus here at watchuseek and just got me an orange monster earlier at citizen emporium kahit kakabili ko lang ng tag f1 chrono ko last saturday! hehehe


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Any of you know where to get rubber straps for the OM? I just came from Citizen Emporium (Avenida) and they we're selling me 18mm rubber diver straps. Isn't it too small? I wanted to get the 20mm but they told me it had to be modified to fit the watch. Please advise where to get rubber diver or different king of straps for the OM. Thanks

P.S. They have authentic Tag Heuer rubber straps for the F1 chrono. The new straps and the old ones which looked like rubber bracelets. Maybe some of you guys are looking for one.


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

you can wear them so they wouldn't ask about any taxable items.

By the way, I was able to buy my Black Monster for P6,700 and Blue Mako for P3,800 in Cubao. Check out MyWatch at the Gateway for the Orients. 

Now, I'm trying to look for an Orange Mako...(closely resembles the F1 chrono orange color of Tag Heuer) :-!


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Any of you know where to get rubber straps for the OM? I just came from Citizen Emporium (Avenida) and they we're selling me 18mm rubber diver straps. Isn't it too small? I wanted to get the 20mm but they told me it had to be modified to fit the watch. Please advise where to get rubber diver or different king of straps for the OM. Thanks
> 
> P.S. They have authentic Tag Heuer rubber straps for the F1 chrono. The new straps and the old ones which looked like rubber bracelets. Maybe some of you guys are looking for one.


you can check out the Seiko stores in the malls. or the other watch stores in Cubao. I got mine for P300.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

leotan said:


> you can wear them so they wouldn't ask about any taxable items.
> 
> By the way, I was able to buy my Black Monster for P6,700 and Blue Mako for P3,800 in Cubao. Check out MyWatch at the Gateway for the Orients.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to look for an Orange Mako...(closely resembles the F1 chrono orange color of Tag Heuer) :-!


Try avenida man, Citizen Emporium, i got my OM a little bit cheaper. What size rubber diver straps did you get for your BM?


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, I'm sure you can snatch a better deal in Avenida. But it's kinda far from where I live and the parking might be a problem if I bring a car. 

But I might end up going there if I wouldn't be able to find an orange mako in Cubao. (But Orange Monsters are a dime a dozen among the various watch stores in the Cubao shopping complex)

By the way jkchua, how much were the monsters in Avenida?


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

Dragon Time said:


> Just want to know if any of you have experience with Customs. I heard that Customs is notorious when it comes to watches sent from abroad. Any problems, demands for bribery, etc? Mabuhay!


i bought my SCVS003 from Higuchi Inc. Japan it was delivered after 3 days i only paid the 30php fee for the door to door delivery i'm really thankful that they didn't open the package i think because the package was really well packed by Katsu-san 



jkchua said:


> Any of you know where to get rubber straps for the OM? I just came from Citizen Emporium (Avenida) and they we're selling me 18mm rubber diver straps. Isn't it too small? I wanted to get the 20mm but they told me it had to be modified to fit the watch. Please advise where to get rubber diver or different king of straps for the OM. Thanks
> 
> P.S. They have authentic Tag Heuer rubber straps for the F1 chrono. The new straps and the old ones which looked like rubber bracelets. Maybe some of you guys are looking for one.


for straps/bracelets try Seiko ADs in Glorietta, Trinoma and SM North EDSA they have many to choose from there


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

leotan said:


> Yup, I'm sure you can snatch a better deal in Avenida. But it's kinda far from where I live and the parking might be a problem if I bring a car.
> 
> But I might end up going there if I wouldn't be able to find an orange mako in Cubao. (But Orange Monsters are a dime a dozen among the various watch stores in the Cubao shopping complex)
> 
> By the way jkchua, how much were the monsters in Avenida?


Don't take a car to Avenida. Just ride the LRT 1 up to the Carriedo staion or the LRT 2 up to the last Recto station. It's a short walk from either. I remember seeing the OM for P6,500 in some shops there. The Orange Mako was around P4,200. But I also remember trying on an Orange Mako in a shop on the first floor of SM Megamall, cost a little over 4k.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Alpha-q said:


> Hi is there anyone from the Philippines who can help me where i can purchase a seiko watch with this model number SNJ017.
> 
> I want to compare how much is it here locally before i buy it in the net.
> 
> thanks.


maybe you can try the sm malls, look for the prestige watch store, they sell lots of seikos, price is comparable with the prices in avenida


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Don't take a car to Avenida. Just ride the LRT 1 up to the Carriedo staion or the LRT 2 up to the last Recto station. It's a short walk from either. I remember seeing the OM for P6,500 in some shops there. The Orange Mako was around P4,200. But I also remember trying on an Orange Mako in a shop on the first floor of SM Megamall, cost a little over 4k.


Fantastic tip! Thanks! I guess the price difference is not that signficant. Might get lost as I am not familiar with the area. I'll check SM Megamall and scout for that orange mako!!!b-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

leotan said:


> Yup, I'm sure you can snatch a better deal in Avenida. But it's kinda far from where I live and the parking might be a problem if I bring a car.
> 
> But I might end up going there if I wouldn't be able to find an orange mako in Cubao. (But Orange Monsters are a dime a dozen among the various watch stores in the Cubao shopping complex)
> 
> By the way jkchua, how much were the monsters in Avenida?


I got mine for P6,100 at Citizen Emporium. I commuted there last saturday wearing my OM and a lot of suspicious looking characters along Carriedo were staring at my watch. They weren't doing that when i was wearing my Tag F1. I think the OM looks more pricey than the F1 :-d You could park along Soler in between the National Bookstore buildings. It'll be a a short walk na lang to the watch stores or if you came from Sta Cruz there's a couple of spaces at the left side after the first turn to Rizal Ave. I think there's about 7-8 watch stores you could choose from. I also saw a couple along Ongpin but i think CE is the cheapest store around downtown and they're also recognized by Watchworks Ali Mall as an AD of Tag Heuers.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

vanexel said:


> maybe you can try the sm malls, look for the prestige watch store, they sell lots of seikos, price is comparable with the prices in avenida


Just came from Prestige before i bought my OM. They have the OM and BM on sale at P6,700+. Multitime has it at P7,800+. That's why when CE Avenida offered me a lower price i bought it instantly :-d


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks nethskie, I'll check SM north later. I did saw one earlier at Washington Ali Mall but it was 18mm and costs almost P500(orig). CE was selling me one for P290 (orig). Both stores suggested that if i wanted to get a bigger sized rubber strap it had to be modded to fit the watch. Won't it look bad? Has any of you tried this?


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

wow! P6,100 for the monster is a very good price!|>


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Thanks nethskie, I'll check SM north later. I did saw one earlier at Washington Ali Mall but it was 18mm and costs almost P500(orig). CE was selling me one for P290 (orig). Both stores suggested that if i wanted to get a bigger sized rubber strap it had to be modded to fit the watch. Won't it look bad? Has any of you tried this?


about the strap my dad recently changed his rubber strap for his pepsi Seiko 200M diver and was charged for about 350+ php only.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

nethskie said:


> about the strap my dad recently changed his rubber strap for his pepsi Seiko 200M diver and was charged for about 350+ php only.


Nice! I am off to Trinoma right now to check the Seiko AD there. Thanks man |>


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

would you guys know where we can buy quality straps here in the Phils?




























and if you know a service center that can change the bezel of the orient blue mako? I scratched mine.:-s


----------



## firefoxzilla (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys.... do know where i could buy an SKX007J in Manila and how much is it? ... i only seem to find the SKX007K


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Nice! I am off to Trinoma right now to check the Seiko AD there. Thanks man |>


welcome ;-) so hows your visit?



leotan said:


> would you guys know where we can buy quality straps here in the Phils?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visit Seiko ADs they sell many kinds of Original Straps for Seiko



firefoxzilla said:


> Hi guys.... do know where i could buy an SKX007J in Manila and how much is it? ... i only seem to find the SKX007K


 try Seiko ADs(Trinoma, Glorietta, SM North EDSA), Seiko Section in Malls and try Avenida (China Town)


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

Is the BFS or Big Freaking Seiko available locally?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

bender said:


> Is the BFS or Big Freaking Seiko available locally?


I got mine early this year in a shop on Avenida for PhP4.2k (don't remember the name of the shop, sorry). Someone told me it was also being sold in the Seiko outlet in Glorietta, but for more that PhP6k.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Nethskie, They ran out of stock in Seiko Trinoma the other day and they only had class As for the monsters but they do have diver straps for 365php. I just came from Seiko SM north today and I tried on the OM with the rubber divers strap but it seems to look narrow on the wrist. They do have the rubber divers strap for the monster but i didn't buy it.

I do like the look on the orange strap on the pic you posted. Is it leather? Where did you get it?

One more thing.. I went to prestige (watch shop adjacent to Seiko SM north) asked if they had the limited edition yellow monster and they told me they just SOLD it! :-( Wasington just sold theirs too and Multitime haven't ordered the yellow monster yet but their Seikos are a bit pricey. I'll have to go to avenida again to hunt the YM this week! :-d


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Nethskie, They ran out of stock in Seiko Trinoma the other day and they only had class As for the monsters but they do have diver straps for 365php. I just came from Seiko SM north today and I tried on the OM with the rubber divers strap but it seems to look narrow on the wrist. They do have the rubber divers strap for the monster but i didn't buy it.
> 
> I do like the look on the orange strap on the pic you posted. Is it leather? Where did you get it?
> 
> One more thing.. I went to prestige (watch shop adjacent to Seiko SM north) asked if they had the limited edition yellow monster and they told me they just SOLD it! :-( Wasington just sold theirs too and Multitime haven't ordered the yellow monster yet but their Seikos are a bit pricey. I'll have to go to avenida again to hunt the YM this week! :-d


what do you mean by class As? yeah the better way is to hunt in Avenida update us if you find interesting watches like limited edition monsters


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

nethskie said:


> what do you mean by class As? yeah the better way is to hunt in Avenida update us if you find interesting watches like limited edition monsters


The Seiko service center in Trinoma had class 'a' rubber diver straps for the monster that's why i didn't buy it but they had other model diver straps (original) which had to be modded to fit the monster. Seiko SM north does have the original rubber diver strap fo the monsters.

I'll inform you guys if i find 'good buy' watches in Avenida ;-)


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> First, what is a Manong? Please remember that this is an international audience and not everyone understand local slang, so please try not to use it in your posts.
> 
> That said, without knowing what specific diver you are talking about or seeing pictures of it (so as to asses it's condition) it is impossible to advice you as to the fairness of the stated price or the originality of the watch.


Gabe, I'm gonna scream if you tell me that you are fluent in Tagalog, and just didn't know what manong was. Nox namon! (loose translation "Holy Cow", or "oh wow")

Rice (with tacino...yum)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Ricehead said:


> Gabe, I'm gonna scream if you tell me that you are fluent in Tagalog, and just didn't know what manong was. Nox namon! (loose translation "Holy Cow", or "oh wow")
> 
> Rice (with tacino...yum)


Sorry man, I am fluent in english and Spanish, and know enough Portuguese French and Italian to avoid getting arrested (not safe from slaps though). I understand that Tagalog is heavily laced with spanish though, so I would imagine that it must not be that hard to learn if you can speak the other.

I did date a cute pinay once though. The place where I grew up (Virginia Beach) has a huge Filipino population. Her parents even gave me a t-shirt once that said Pilipino Ako! I found out what that meant a couple of years later when I was wearing it in college and this filipino guy walked up to me out of the blue to ask me if I was filipino. when he saw my bewildered look, he pointed to the shirt and told me that that's what it said. Did I tell you my ex was a little psycho?


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

are the night monsters available in the philippines?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

jkchua said:


> I'll inform you guys if i find 'good buy' watches in Avenida ;-)


Could ya please check out whether there are any white knights on SS bracelets available and for how much? Thanks! Haven't had time to do any window shopping in Avenida lately, thanks!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> I did date a cute pinay once though. The place where I grew up (Virginia Beach) has a huge Filipino population. Her parents even gave me a t-shirt once that said Pilipino Ako! I found out what that meant a couple of years later when I was wearing it in college and this filipino guy walked up to me out of the blue to ask me if I was filipino. when he saw my bewildered look, he pointed to the shirt and told me that that's what it said. Did I tell you my ex was a little psycho?


Hmm. . . my ex migrated to Virginia from the Philippines several years ago (that's why we broke up). And yup, she was more than just a little psycho. Nah, couldn't be. . . or could it?


----------



## TonyT1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Hmm. . . my ex migrated to Virginia from the Philippines several years ago (that's why we broke up). And yup, she was more than just a little psycho. Nah, couldn't be. . . or could it?


You never....know..! It's a small world after all..! LOL :-d

Cheers!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Could ya please check out whether there are any white knights on SS bracelets available and for how much? Thanks! Haven't had time to do any window shopping in Avenida lately, thanks!


Sorry gerry, I only checked the white samurai's price and it's 7,150php. I walked/searched the stretch of Avenida looking for the yellow monster and from all the stores the best answer I got was from my suki.. "I'll save it for you when i get my order." :-!


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

any indication how much would the YM be in the Phils?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

regarding the yellow monster, i dont think there is any available here in the phils, it has long been sold out when it was launched years ago, so it can only be available on ebay or in the buy and sell section of watch forums, i i remember right i saw one for sale on scwf for more than 1000$. normally sales ladies in the watch shops dont even know the names or models of those watches, they were probably just referring to any yellow dialled divers, just my honest opinion though,

mel


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Sorry gerry, I only checked the white samurai's price and it's 7,150php. I walked/searched the stretch of Avenida looking for the yellow monster and from all the stores the best answer I got was from my suki.. "I'll save it for you when i get my order." :-!


That's a fantastic price for the Samurai! Which means the knight has gotta be cheaper!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Leo and Vanexel, I asked all the stores in Avenida and they said they haven't ordered that color yet. Only Prestige and Washington in SM north confirmed they they had "one" once and told me they just sold it. Like Prestige at SM North Edsa they told me they had it on sale at 6,700php but just sold it.. same price they're selling their OM. I haven't checked the store in Ongpin yet though.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

jkchua, if the watch costs 6700, then it is not the yellow monster, cause the yellow monster, blue monster and even the red monster will cost a lot more than that, the yellow costs more than 1000$ the blue about700 and the red about 500$, the salesladies dont know anything about these watches, jk, r u chinese cause my surname is also chua, thanks


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks jkchua. passed by Prestige yesterday. saw the OM and BM. Funny thing is that they're store is just beside the Seiko store. You're right. Prestige's SRP is just P6,700 compared to the the official Seiko store which sells it a little under P8,000.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

vanexel, I am half Chinese although I don't speak the language very well. Maybe the salesladies just want me to feel sorry 'coz i didn't buy their OM. I did go to their stores (Prestige, Washington, Multitime) a couple of times haggling the price quite bit then they see me wearing an OM not bought from them :-d Anyways I'm still hoping my suki store will find me a yellow monster.

leotan, I too find that funny that they're just beside each other and prices at Prestige are so cheap compared to the Seiko store. Same thing man, Prestige and other watch shops at SM gives 1 year warranty on their Seiko watches.. Just in front of Prestige! :-d


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> Sorry man, I am fluent in english and Spanish, and know enough Portuguese French and Italian to avoid getting arrested (not safe from slaps though). I understand that Tagalog is heavily laced with spanish though, so I would imagine that it must not be that hard to learn if you can speak the other.
> 
> I did date a cute pinay once though. The place where I grew up (Virginia Beach) has a huge Filipino population. Her parents even gave me a t-shirt once that said Pilipino Ako! I found out what that meant a couple of years later when I was wearing it in college and this filipino guy walked up to me out of the blue to ask me if I was filipino. when he saw my bewildered look, he pointed to the shirt and told me that that's what it said. Did I tell you my ex was a little psycho?


 yes "Pilipino Ako" means "I'm a Filipino"



leotan said:


> are the night monsters available in the philippines?


 no



jkchua said:


> vanexel, I am half Chinese although I don't speak the language very well. Maybe the salesladies just want me to feel sorry 'coz i didn't buy their OM. I did go to their stores (Prestige, Washington, Multitime) a couple of times haggling the price quite bit then they see me wearing an OM not bought from them :-d Anyways I'm still hoping my suki store will find me a yellow monster.
> 
> leotan, I too find that funny that they're just beside each other and prices at Prestige are so cheap compared to the Seiko store. Same thing man, Prestige and other watch shops at SM gives 1 year warranty on their Seiko watches.. Just in front of Prestige! :-d


 Ni hao! (Hello!) i'm also part Chinese i only understand little though  i love buying in Seiko ADs even if the price is a bit higher(but it's cheaper compared to SM Mall stalls). BTW here a Monster Review from an American who had a vacation in the Philippines and bought his Black Monster in Seiko Glorietta Makati City just sharing  http://edscorner1.blogspot.com/2006/03/seiko-monster-review-skx779.html


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

i got interested i seikos only last november, saw it at a local forum in the phils, instantly i bought the orange monster, since then ive bought more than 20 vintage seikos, but sold a few, i think i have about 18 left with me, now im concentrating more on vintage chronos, to name a few, i have the balck and brown bulls, tokei zara, ufo, panda, blue and brown 6138-0030, 5 different colors of 6139-60xx, monaco and a few retro divers, but the OM will always be special because its my first seiko and the only one i can dip in the pool, looks good on my james bond nato strap too!!! cheers!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Hi vanexel! Nice to see you here!


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Hi vanexel! Nice to see you here!


yeah, always been lurking, but ultimately joined this forum


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

now i'm thinking of a white knight? are these abudantly available in the Phils. too? any idea how much?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^In the malls they range between PhP7.5-8K. Will be in Avenida are today (to pick up an OM!) to check out whether they're available there.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

kabayans kindly tell me if where can i find a *watch box here in the Philippines* pref. below 5k php much better if the top is glass so that i can see the watches and pref. with more than 4 slots i really appreciate if anyone can help me with this


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

just saw the white knight at prestige watch. selling for 7.2K if i recall it correctly. hmmm....OM or WK

saw boxes at Lucerne. not sure how much.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

leotan said:


> just saw the white knight at prestige watch. selling for 7.2K if i recall it correctly. hmmm....OM or WK
> 
> saw boxes at Lucerne. not sure how much.


 and where is that located? :thanks


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

lucerne has branches in shangri-la mall and glorrieta among others.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks man i hope it's not that expensive for just a box :-d


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

just got my 300m quartz tuna, replaced the rubber strap with a james bond nato strap, really huge on my wrist, but really stunning


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

nethskie said:


> thanks man i hope it's not that expensive for just a box :-d


 handyman at robinsons manila sells two kinds of watch boxes, i bought my second one there, can fill up to 10 watches and has a glass cover, costs 2100, quality is nice but dont expect too much for that price


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

@vanexel thanks for the tip pre!  do they have a branch in makati or megamall/shangri-la? it seems that robinsons manila if off my course... :-( can you post a pic of your watch box?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

leotan said:


> just saw the white knight at prestige watch. selling for 7.2K if i recall it correctly. hmmm....OM or WK
> 
> saw boxes at Lucerne. not sure how much.


WK on SS bracelet is Php6.7k in Citizen Emporium in Avenida. I think the one you saw in Prestige was on rubber. Tempting, but as I just acquired vanexel's OM that purchase will have to wait. . .


----------



## Ricehead (May 1, 2008)

vanexel said:


> handyman at robinsons manila sells two kinds of watch boxes, i bought my second one there, can fill up to 10 watches and has a glass cover, costs 2100, quality is nice but dont expect too much for that price


Quality or not, at this price you could im/export them to US and still make a killin'!!

I smell eBay callin-

Rice


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> WK on SS bracelet is Php6.7k in Citizen Emporium in Avenida. I think the one you saw in Prestige was on rubber. Tempting, but as I just acquired vanexel's OM that purchase will have to wait. . .


have fun with that OM, cuz im really having fun with my tuna!!!!!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

hi guys i checked the watchbox in Lucerne and it's very nice but the price is about 11k to 16k php o| i think i'll just visit robinson's manila to buy the 2.1k php watchbox since you can buy a nice new Seiko with that amount. please post here if you happen to know some place in the Philippines to buy watchboxes at a good price :thanks


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

mga kabayan - where do you normally shop for straps of your monsters? i checked the Seiko stores and they have limited designs. Do you find the price of the online shops just right?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

leotan said:


> mga kabayan - where do you normally shop for straps of your monsters? i checked the Seiko stores and they have limited designs. Do you find the price of the online shops just right?


its very hard to find nice straps here in the phils. i ordered mine from the internet, if i remember right, i ordered 3 natos and about 5 to 6 hirsch straps, had it delivered to a friend in the u.s. and just waited for him to come back here


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

finally got my OM. bought it at Prestige for P6,700. Too lazy to go to Avenida. :-d 

now to look for orange silicone/rubber straps!


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

jkchua said:


> Nice! I am off to Trinoma right now to check the Seiko AD there. Thanks man |>


If you're looking for great deals on Seiko watches, the Seiko boutiques/showrooms/centers are not the best places to go, as they sell watches at up to 4,000 pesos ($80) higher than other ADs. Across the street from Trinoma, at SM North, there are various Seiko Authorized Dealers with store names like Prestige, Multi Time, Washington, etc., who offer genuine Seikos at very low prices. Just insist on the Seiko International Warranty Card when buying a new watch.

I've bought two watches at Prestige this year and so far, their prices are the lowest.

Also good, is a watch store on the ground floor of Farmers Cubao, beside the escalator. It think its Lucky Time or Lucky watch or something.

The staff at Prestige and Lucky are also extra friendly, unlike at the Seiko Trinoma, where their stiff and a bit rude.


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi fellow Pinoys!

Just one quick question, is Prestige one of Seiko's Authorized Dealer? I just bought an OM recently at their shop and they did not gave me a Seiko Warranty Card.. though they gave me a "Prestige" warranty card.


----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

hiya everyone!

i'm a filipina and also here in the philippines...cebu city. me and my american husband fred are big-time watch collectors and collect vintage swiss pieces as well as seikos. we spend all our free time watch hunting all over the philippines, hong kong & the USA. cool to see so many fellow pinoys on this forum and let's stay in touch! 
here is a sample of some seikos i have hoarded and are in my collection. feel free to email me anytime at [email protected]

6306-7000









300m mm









assorted









some swiss stuff









6105's and more divers









600m 6159









1964 grand seiko manual wind









6105-8119









6306 scubapro 450


----------



## fry (May 11, 2008)

Excellent collection. I've followed some of your sales posts on MWR although I haven't posted much at all over there. I've seen most of the watch models in your collection except for the 6306 scubapro 450. That's what's great about these forums; learning something new every day.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

@*DeNZeL* welcome to the forums  hmm that's odd... you can only warranty your Seiko to them you will not be able to warranty your Seiko worldwide or in other Seiko ADs
@*janice&fred* superb collection beautiful :-! very pretty GS you got there very interesting |> welcome too!


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

DeNZeL said:


> Hi fellow Pinoys!
> 
> Just one quick question, is Prestige one of Seiko's Authorized Dealer? I just bought an OM recently at their shop and they did not gave me a Seiko Warranty Card.. though they gave me a "Prestige" warranty card.


They'll give you international warranty if you tell them. Yes they are Authorized Dealer. In my case, I told them that I need the warranty because I'm leaving for abroad. (which was true). But I don't think you have to tell them that to give you one. You are entitled to it so insist on it. Prestige has amazing prices. There's another store at SM Manila, which holds sales often. SKX007s costs just P5,600 (around $116.00), Monsters a bit higher. 
Another cool watch shop, Hour Glass in SM Megamall. Cute and knowledgeable salesladies, if that matters to you.


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

Dragon Time said:


> They'll give you international warranty if you tell them. Yes they are Authorized Dealer. In my case, I told them that I need the warranty because I'm leaving for abroad. (which was true). But I don't think you have to tell them that to give you one. You are entitled to it so insist on it. Prestige has amazing prices. There's another store at SM Manila, which holds sales often. SKX007s costs just P5,600 (around $116.00), Monsters a bit higher.
> Another cool watch shop, Hour Glass in SM Megamall. Cute and knowledgeable salesladies, if that matters to you.


Thanks for the tip. I went back to Prestige and asked for the Seiko Warranty Card and they gave me one.. seems like they don't just give it directly to the customers if not asked. I'll be back in Manila by the end of November and hopefully I can visit Hour Glass during my spare time. I would love to talk to the cute and knowledgeable salesladies there. ;-)


----------



## raphgarcia (Dec 18, 2007)

hi guys
wheres prestige? megamall or sm north edsa?
ive been looking for an OM but its always in the 9k range argh

i'll check cubao siguro


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

raphgarcia said:


> hi guys
> wheres prestige? megamall or sm north edsa?
> ive been looking for an OM but its always in the 9k range argh
> 
> i'll check cubao siguro


At SM North EDSA if I'm not mistaken.. not sure if Prestige have branches to all SM outlets.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

raphgarcia said:


> hi guys
> wheres prestige? megamall or sm north edsa?
> ive been looking for an OM but its always in the 9k range argh
> 
> i'll check cubao siguro


There's one in SM North Edsa and one in SM Manila. I think none in Megamall. I don't know about the other SM Branches.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry for the Necro but I'm just glad to be able to find a thread with Pinoy enthusiasts here on this forum.

I would like to ask your opinion on the NIB(new in box) pricing of these two Seiko "Limited" editions from a reputable Local Seiko Dealer.

1. Seiko 40th anniversary titanium Divers- 39,xxx.00 in PHP(approx 795usd).

2. Seiko Land Atlas All black Titanium Model : SKZ217K ( serial number : xxxx/3000 )for 17,xxx.00 in PHP(approx 346USD) .

Are these fair prices for these watches N.I.B. or is he overpricing and going by e-bay speculative pricing here?

Also have you guys tried ordering direct from http://www.seiyajapan.com and having them ship the wathces directly to the Philippines? I have my eye on the black/black monster that I can't find localy. I know they're a reputable store- but how difficult is it to ship watches through our local customs? I'm sure shipping Seikos won't raise any alarm bells as shipping expensive swiss watches would but i'm still a bit hesitant. I dont mind paying any tax due, as long as it isn't unreasonable.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> Sorry for the Necro but I'm just glad to be able to find a thread with Pinoy enthusiasts here on this forum.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion on the NIB(new in box) pricing of these two Seiko "Limited" editions from a reputable Local Seiko Dealer.
> 
> ...


i don't know about the prices stated above but regarding buying in Japan i never had a problem i bought my SCVS003 to Higuchi using credit card since i don't want to use paypal and it was delivered after 4 days since i ordered thursday our customs are closed in saturdays and sundays i paid 40 php for the door to door delivery maybe i'm just lucky but thats what happened :-!


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks nethskie. I've ordered stuff direct from Japan before but mostly toys. I've never tried watches before and was worried about how our customs guys are over the Christmas season.  

I'm assuming you used EMS or Firstclass mail- not a private courier.


----------



## irongeek (Aug 15, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> Sorry for the Necro but I'm just glad to be able to find a thread with Pinoy enthusiasts here on this forum.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion on the NIB(new in box) pricing of these two Seiko "Limited" editions from a reputable Local Seiko Dealer.
> 
> 1. Seiko 40th anniversary titanium Divers- 39,xxx.00 in PHP(approx 795usd).


Hi Stan,

That is way too expensive! You can find that Ti model even in SM Megamall for around 25k, if I remember it correctly. The store is Chronos. They are located at the 2nd level, building A. Are you located in Davao? Well, you can spend the amount to buy that watch there for you fare back and forth and still have some excess. If you really liked that watch, I suggest you better come here to Manila and check out Rizal Avenue. I have seen that model for around 21k. It's also a pleasure to see so many Seikos, Citizens and Orients at a very reasonable price.

By the way, just an update for us pinoy WIS. Seiko have raised their prices. Some stores have not done it yet on some models. You may want to check them out before these stores can't hold on any longer. I am talking about the stores in Avenida since prices in malls are adequately marked up.

cheers,
irongeek


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Aside from Avenida and Gateway Mall Cubao.. where can i get the Orient Mako?

And is the GMT model available here?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^That Orient is available at watch stores in SM North, Megamall, and Trinoma. Cost is around PhP4.5k
.


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

StanSuarez said:


> Sorry for the Necro but I'm just glad to be able to find a thread with Pinoy enthusiasts here on this forum.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion on the NIB(new in box) pricing of these two Seiko "Limited" editions from a reputable Local Seiko Dealer.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Stan! :-d Haven't seen "#1" yet. Lot's of typical "#2's" though.. the SS version (white face) looks good too! I saw it at one of the shops in SM Fairview this afternoon.

By the way, does anyone know where can I find an Orient 300M (preferably black face)? Don't know if I want to go to Avenida since it's quite far from where I'm currently staying.. I'm planning to go to SM North EDSA (Prestige).

Thanks!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> Thanks nethskie. I've ordered stuff direct from Japan before but mostly toys. I've never tried watches before and was worried about how our customs guys are over the Christmas season.
> 
> I'm assuming you used EMS or Firstclass mail- not a private courier.


yes Seiya and Higuchi were sending the watches using EMS


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks gerrylb,

May i know what stores?



> ^^^That Orient is available at watch stores in SM North, Megamall, and Trinoma. Cost is around PhP4.5k


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^I'm lousy at remembering names! Sorry. The ones in SM North are on the ground floor, main building. The one in Trinoma is also on the ground floor, across from Nat'l Book Store.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^I'm lousy at remembering names! Sorry. The ones in SM North are on the ground floor, main building. The one in Trinoma is also on the ground floor, across from Nat'l Book Store.


gerry, long time no hear, how u doin? has your wife delivered already? whats new in your collection?


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

ayt! thanks gerrylb!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

vanexel said:


> gerry, long time no hear, how u doin? has your wife delivered already? whats new in your collection?


Wife gave birth early this morning to a healthy baby girl! Nothing new, the titanium Citizen deal didn't push thru. Am eyeing an Orient GMT I saw in Avenida a couple of months ago.


----------



## irongeek (Aug 15, 2008)

mojako said:


> thanks gerrylb,
> 
> May i know what stores?


There's also one in Time Trend, Mega Mall. Building B, First Level, near the grocery. I just saw it last Monday.


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

irongeek said:


> There's also one in Time Trend, Mega Mall. Building B, First Level, near the grocery. I just saw it last Monday.


nice. thanks for the info


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

mojako said:


> nice. thanks for the info


keep us posted post pics when you got your new watch


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll wait for better deals to come up. Yes, I'm in Davao but no planes of going to Manila soon. I'm afraid I may max out my credit card when I see the plethora of watches available there. 

@denzel- go crazy man. Txt me what you see so I can at least "enjoy" your shopping experience as well.


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

nethskie,
will do.. but i recently discovered Sandoz..And now i am confused!
is this available here in the Philippines?


----------



## arlo (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there any Filipino watch forums here??? or other websites for buy and sell of watches???


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

mojako said:


> nethskie,
> will do.. but i recently discovered Sandoz..And now i am confused!
> is this available here in the Philippines?


Prestige carries Sandoz as an AD(authorized dealer). I think they have outlets in a lot of major malls in Metro Manila.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

raphgarcia said:


> hi guys
> wheres prestige? megamall or sm north edsa?
> ive been looking for an OM but its always in the 9k range argh
> 
> i'll check cubao siguro


Citizen Emporium in avenida bro. I went there 2 days ago and they gave me 5,730php for the rubber straped OM.

Hi guys, long time no post. Just got into a financial crisis and sadly had to sell my "mini collection of watches":-( But here i am again prowling the watch stores again:-d I just got a G-Shock for the meantime and saving up for an OM again. I just love the OM so much. By the way, any of you interested in G-Shocks? Theres a store in avenida that still has 1 G-5500MC white/gray camo and 1 white/gray mudman camo for 3,120php.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

arlo said:


> Is there any Filipino watch forums here??? or other websites for buy and sell of watches???


you can buy and sell in the sales corner mate welcome aboard :-!


----------



## arlo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply dude, anyways, just want to share, I went to Seiko Trinoma no more Orange monster or Black monster, then went to SM no more Orange monster or Black monster, now I went to Avenida, there are some Black monsters, then yeah I found a shop selling the last Orange monster in the area, I got it and it feels great!!!!!! Ohh yeah :-! Btw I will also post pics soon, thanx for the help from watchyouseek, without these forum i will not see the beauty of The Orange monster!!!!!b-) (Orange monster is my Christmas gift to myself :-d)


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

arlo said:


> Thanks for the reply dude, anyways, just want to share, I went to Seiko Trinoma no more Orange monster or Black monster, then went to SM no more Orange monster or Black monster, now I went to Avenida, there are some Black monsters, then yeah I found a shop selling the last Orange monster in the area, I got it and it feels great!!!!!! Ohh yeah :-! Btw I will also post pics soon, thanx for the help from watchyouseek, without these forum i will not see the beauty of The Orange monster!!!!!b-) (Orange monster is my Christmas gift to myself :-d)


glad to hear that mate enjoy your OM in good health and good luck :-!


----------



## DeNZeL (Feb 19, 2007)

arlo said:


> Thanks for the reply dude, anyways, just want to share, I went to Seiko Trinoma no more Orange monster or Black monster, then went to SM no more Orange monster or Black monster, now I went to Avenida, there are some Black monsters, then yeah I found a shop selling the last Orange monster in the area, I got it and it feels great!!!!!! Ohh yeah :-! Btw I will also post pics soon, thanx for the help from watchyouseek, without these forum i will not see the beauty of The Orange monster!!!!!b-) (Orange monster is my Christmas gift to myself :-d)


Congrats! :-! By the way, how much was the OM from Avenida? saw a lot of OM/BM at Prestige (SM Davao) for P6.3k+..


----------



## Aero (Jan 3, 2008)

mojako said:


> Aside from Avenida and Gateway Mall Cubao.. where can i get the Orient Mako?
> 
> And is the GMT model available here?


What model is that?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

jkchua said:


> By the way, any of you interested in G-Shocks? Theres a store in avenida that still has 1 G-5500MC white/gray camo and 1 white/gray mudman camo for 3,120php.


Thanks for the tip! Paid a visit a couple of days ago and I found the store you were referring to (which BTW carries an extensive array of Seikos, Orients and Citizens :-!) and I saw that Mudman.

However, I ended up getting a G-8000 instead.










PHP1,999 (USD$42), not bad for a G-Shock. I ended up getting two, he he. Thanks once again!


----------



## MartonBenitez (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello!  
Anyone here know where I can get either a samurai ti or a sumo locally? Thanks!


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

MartonBenitez said:


> Hello!
> Anyone here know where I can get either a samurai ti or a sumo locally? Thanks!


Haven't seen any of those locally. I believe they are JDM(japanese domestic market) only models.

You'll have to try ordering from the web instead.

I have seen the Samurai in SS at Prestige though.


----------



## MartonBenitez (Dec 28, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> Haven't seen any of those locally. I believe they are JDM(japanese domestic market) only models.
> 
> You'll have to try ordering from the web instead.
> 
> I have seen the Samurai in SS at Prestige though.


Thanks Stan!  
Yes I've seen those but the dial isn't my style. After some reading I believe you're right and I probably have to order them through the web.

Thanks!


----------



## alll87 (Dec 29, 2008)

post ur photos ya!!!!!!!!! share with us!!!!!!!!


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have any of you guys tried ordering and purchasing a Tuna from any of the local stores? I have called Citizen Emporium but im still waiting for a response from them.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello to my fellow Filipino Seiko lovers here! ;-)


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Kmusta mga kababayan! I'm surprised I haven't posted in this thread yet. 

I am here in the Philippines studying abroad and will be graduating this March. I only realized last year that Seikos here are priced much lower than back home in California. I have already purchased an OM, an SS Sammy, and an SKX699 here and its just another reason why I love the Philippines. Hopefully, before I go back to California I will be able to take advantage of the prices in Manila and bring myself back a few more Seikos. 

Ingat kayong lahat


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello fellow Seiko lovers!

I bought an orange frankenmonster a few months back...and I'd really like to change the bracelet to the orange frankenmonster SKZ253 model...check out the pic! It's looks really cool!!!

Do you guys know where I can get a bracelet like this in the Philippines? I tried talking to the Seiko Service Centers...they said it could take up to 1 year before I get this bracelet! :-s

Has anyone ever seen this bracelet in any other place? Thanks for your help!


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

dondi said:


> Hello fellow Seiko lovers!
> 
> I bought an orange frankenmonster a few months back...and I'd really like to change the bracelet to the orange frankenmonster SKZ253 model...check out the pic! It's looks really cool!!!
> 
> ...


Have you tried looking in Avenida or in Cubao based stores? They probably would have more variants of bracelets their compared to the mall stores. Alternatively, you could try ordering online as well. ;-)


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hello fellow Seiko lovers!
> 
> I bought an orange frankenmonster a few months back...and I'd really like to change the bracelet to the orange frankenmonster SKZ253 model...check out the pic! It's looks really cool!!!
> 
> ...


;-)
http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=2594

Good luck!


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I'll go check Avenida and Cubao...and Eeek thanks for the link! That's the bracelet i'm looking for! Except that it costs $98! My watch only cost me $150!  I guess I'd better keep looking...Thanks though!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

welcome to my fellow countrymen here in WUS enjoy your stay :-!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

kamusta mga kabayan  Where exactly in avenida are the watch stores located? How can I get there from Nagtahan? Are there parking areas there? Thanks!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

takobets said:


> kamusta mga kabayan  Where exactly in avenida are the watch stores located? How can I get there from Nagtahan? Are there parking areas there? Thanks!


they are around China Town area


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

hiya takobets!

don't bother driving, trying to park in the avenida area is not a pleasant experience. look for the nearest lrt2 station in your area, and ride until the final station in recto. cross the street when you exit the station, then it's a short walk to avenida. the best shops are near the carriedo lrt1 station.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

How much cheaper are watches in the Avenida stores compared to the ADs in the malls?

Is it worth the hassle to spend half a day working your way towards avenida compared to buying at your closest air-conditioned mall?

When I'm in Manila I'm usually in the Quezon City and/r Makati areas... so I got a lot of malls nearby but quite a bit of a commute to get to Avenida.


----------



## MartonBenitez (Dec 28, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> How much cheaper are watches in the Avenida stores compared to the ADs in the malls?
> 
> Is it worth the hassle to spend half a day working your way towards avenida compared to buying at your closest air-conditioned mall?
> 
> When I'm in Manila I'm usually in the Quezon City and/r Makati areas... so I got a lot of malls nearby but quite a bit of a commute to get to Avenida.


You could try time studio in Market Market, not as cheap as Avenida but cheaper that the AD in Glorietta and the one in Landmark :-!


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

MartonBenitez said:


> You could try time studio in Market Market, not as cheap as Avenida but cheaper that the AD in Glorietta and the one in Landmark :-!


I sort of agree... Time Studio has pretty decent prices compared to other AD's located inside the malls. Although nothing beats the prices in Avenida ;-)


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

pochpasco said:


> I sort of agree... Time Studio has pretty decent prices compared to other AD's located inside the malls. Although nothing beats the prices in Avenida ;-)


i also agree. i bought a his & hers set from L time studio last month and it definitely cost lesser than other mall shops.

Based on what a poster here stated in the previous pages, I can say that avenida prices are a lot cheaper, in fact, P1,000 cheaper than in Cubao.

Guys what can you say about Rudy Project watches? Is there a thread here about Rudy Projects? They are now on 40% off in some watch shops and for that price I think its a steal for nicely crafted chrono pieces.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys where can I find Makos and Seiko divers (tuna, franken, monsters, sumo and samurai)? I plan on collecting those watches. Thanks.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> How much cheaper are watches in the Avenida stores compared to the ADs in the malls?
> 
> Is it worth the hassle to spend half a day working your way towards avenida compared to buying at your closest air-conditioned mall?
> 
> When I'm in Manila I'm usually in the Quezon City and/r Makati areas... so I got a lot of malls nearby but quite a bit of a commute to get to Avenida.


Half-a-day? Takes me 15 minutes on LRT2 from Cubao and maybe ten minutes of walking to get to my fave watch stores. Well worth the P500-1000 price difference for most Seikos. I scored my BFS for P4.1k in Avenida. I've yet to see that model sell for less than P5.2k in any mall store. Monsters on a bracelet are also 1k cheaper there.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

gerrylb said:


> hiya takobets!
> 
> don't bother driving, trying to park in the avenida area is not a pleasant experience. look for the nearest lrt2 station in your area, and ride until the final station in recto. cross the street when you exit the station, then it's a short walk to avenida. the best shops are near the carriedo lrt1 station.


Hi gerry!

missed this post good thing I read the thread again. Thanks for the tip! Will definitely go there next week to look for bargains.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Heheh, baka magkita tayo! Will be going there too next Sat. to look for the new military-style Seiko. Was supposed to go today, but work got in the way!


----------



## MartonBenitez (Dec 28, 2008)

takobets said:


> Guys where can I find Makos and Seiko divers (tuna, franken, monsters, sumo and samurai)? I plan on collecting those watches. Thanks.


As I've looked Tunas, Sumos and Samurais are JDM watches only, you either get them through resellers online or Japan based stores like Seiya or Higuchi. Monsters and Frankens are available in seiko stores around manila :-!


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Heheh, baka magkita tayo! Will be going there too next Sat. to look for the new military-style Seiko. Was supposed to go today, but work got in the way!


gerry, if ur going there, just text me, i like that new mil seiko, might buy one myself


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Heheh, baka magkita tayo! Will be going there too next Sat. to look for the new military-style Seiko. Was supposed to go today, but work got in the way!


it will be an honor for me to bump into one of the masters here in seiko collecting  im just a noobie i will surely learn a lot from you sir.

sir marten thanks for the info jdm pala yung ibang models na yun. dapat makahanap ng japayuki na gf hehe


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Half-a-day? Takes me 15 minutes on LRT2 from Cubao and maybe ten minutes of walking to get to my fave watch stores. Well worth the P500-1000 price difference for most Seikos. I scored my BFS for P4.1k in Avenida. I've yet to see that model sell for less than P5.2k in any mall store. Monsters on a bracelet are also 1k cheaper there.


Ah crap- I forgot about the LRT2. It wasn't built yet the last time I was there. I used to have to ride the jeep all the way down Quezon ave or Espana. Heheh.. yeah, its been a while. I studied college in MM but I haven't been back as often as i like.

I guess avenida is the place to be for seikofanatics then. Are some of the stores there ADs or are they all Grey Market?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Grey market. But with Seikos so easy and cheap to service around here, I don't really mind. Had an entire 7s26 movement installed in my 009 after I drowned it for P800 a couple of years ago! 

@Stan: Noticed your location in your signature. I trace my roots back to Davao, my mom was born and grew up there. I love the place, especially the food! Looking forward to my next vacation there.

@takobets: I am a looooooong way from being a guru. Am just a big fan of Japanese watches. Can't remember how many times I've passed up excellent deals for Swiss brands because at the back of my mind I'm thinking: "Heck, I could get two or three brand new Seikos for that price!"

@vanexel: Will give you a text if i happen by Binindo! And Kung hei Fat choi my Fil-Chinese friend!


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Grey market. But with Seikos so easy and cheap to service around here, I don't really mind. Had an entire 7s26 movement installed in my 009 after I drowned it for P800 a couple of years ago!
> 
> @Stan: Noticed your location in your signature. I trace my roots back to Davao, my mom was born and grew up there. I love the place, especially the food! Looking forward to my next vacation there.


You make an excellent point there bro. We are very lucky here in the Philippines since we can get our watched serviced a lot cheaper than anywhere else.

I may even start hunting down vintage seikos from the pawnshops here in my part of the country. I know most of them will be in terrible shape and probably sport non-standard parts after several years of repair/maintenance from the side-walk watchmakers, but fixing them up will be a big part of the challenge.

Do give me a call/pm the next time you're in Davao so we can enjoy some of that food together.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

Why are collecting Seiko watches so addicting? :roll:

I haven't been to the Avenida stores but I'm sure after passing by, I'll be taking home something new to add to my collection :-d


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

pochpasco said:


> Why are collecting Seiko watches so addicting? :roll:
> 
> I haven't been to the Avenida stores but I'm sure after passing by, I'll be taking home something new to add to my collection :-d


its so addicting because its a really great watch, great quality, great designs and for me the number one reason would be.. i love retro watches!!

its been 1 year and 2 months now, and ive so far collected 19 vintage seikos and 1 new modelled one, during that time, ive also sold or trades more than 20 other seikos, most of my vintage seikos are mostly chronographs, automatics and a few quartz, one king seiko and one brand new ana digi seiko.

i dont know why, buts its really addicting, i could have bought a panerai with all my seikos and still have change, but the retro design simply catches my eye


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for the tip! Paid a visit a couple of days ago and I found the store you were referring to (which BTW carries an extensive array of Seikos, Orients and Citizens :-!) and I saw that Mudman.
> 
> However, I ended up getting a G-8000 instead.
> 
> PHP1,999 (USD$42), not bad for a G-Shock. I ended up getting two, he he. Thanks once again!


That's a very good price!

Gotta visit Avenida when i get back to the Philippines!

By the way, nice to see many kababayans here in the Seiko forums!
Mabuhay!:-!


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

vanexel said:


> handyman at robinsons manila sells two kinds of watch boxes, i bought my second one there, can fill up to 10 watches and has a glass cover, costs 2100, quality is nice but dont expect too much for that price


kabayan, do you mind posting a pic of the watch box you bought from Handyman?

hope its available in all Handyman outlets ;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> kabayan, do you mind posting a pic of the watch box you bought from Handyman?
> 
> hope its available in all Handyman outlets ;-)


sorry deggy, but i think they are all sold out, wanted to buy another one but the salesman told me its out of stock


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

vanexel said:


> sorry deggy, but i think they are all sold out, wanted to buy another one but the salesman told me its out of stock


Thanks for the info bro

Hope I can find a 12-watch box there in the Philippines and my 1st Seiko (automatic) as well

Cheers guys!:-!


----------



## themann (Feb 4, 2008)

mga ka friendship...

i am now here based in new zealand. i was able to check SNKE03K1 from the internet. do you think this is available in the philippines and where?

so nice since gun metal finish ito. may partner ito for the ladies SYMG41K1. purchased pair of seiko military watch for me and wifey for our 11years together. when i saw this, i am looking forward on our 15th to make this more meaningful.

got to agree that the price of time studio is very cheap. got mine from cubao but later found out that time studio is cheaper by P100 bucks.

here is for men SNKE03K1
i









for the ladies SYMG41K1









will wait for your reply guys....


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi themann,

I also wanted to buy that model as a Christmas gift for me and my gf and I believe I saw a pair at robinson's dept store at the midtown wing in Manila. 

I did not buy them because I saw another pair at L Time studio but not the same model, which was P2k cheaper. After a few days I went to Washington SM North Edsa and saw that same pair you posted at the same price I got our watch. After a few days I visited the same store and found out the watch for male was already sold.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

i also want a watchbox i'm still unable to obtain one...


----------



## themann (Feb 4, 2008)

hi takobets, what could i say, i have taste bro!

at the website of timestudio, there is directory of all shops. next time, maybe you could let your fingers to the walking.

how match is the damage? i assume the ladies version is much expensive...



takobets said:


> Hi themann,
> 
> I also wanted to buy that model as a Christmas gift for me and my gf and I believe I saw a pair at robinson's dept store at the midtown wing in Manila.
> 
> I did not buy them because I saw another pair at L Time studio but not the same model, which was P2k cheaper. After a few days I went to Washington SM North Edsa and saw that same pair you posted at the same price I got our watch. After a few days I visited the same store and found out the watch for male was already sold.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Folks!!! 

Would you know if they sell the Seiko Sumo here in Manila? ;-) Has anyone ever seen them here before?


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hi Folks!!!
> 
> Would you know if they sell the Seiko Sumo here in Manila? ;-) Has anyone ever seen them here before?


Sumo's are JDM only they are not available here in PH and yes i have seen one


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Nethskie,

Thanks for the reply! Shucks i was hoping i could get one here


----------



## arlo (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm I will help you find a sumo, i'm now going to ebay.ph hoping there will be some sumo there...:think:


----------



## NISMOrob (Feb 3, 2009)

Im heading to the PI soon with my family. Would like to know if there are any ADs near Las Pinas. I am looking for a 007, a35, or possibly a OM. I would like to get a low fair price but also I am not familiar enough with these watches to spot fakes. The International warranty card is also a plus as I live in the States. TIA


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

arlo said:


> Hmm I will help you find a sumo, i'm now going to ebay.ph hoping there will be some sumo there...:think:


Don't get your hope up my friend, in all my years of trawling ebay.ph I've never seen a Sumo being sold on that site. Your best bet would be to order one online, but be ready to shell out around PhP25k plus shipping.

The only time I heard of a Sumo on our shores was when someone mentioned Washington in Ali Mall was selling an orange faced one last year. Apparently there was a mix up in deliveries, so it ended up in their store. It was sold in a flash. I was one of the many Seiko nuts who rushed there immediately after reading the news on a local watch forum, only to be told it had been sold for PhP18k! I wonder who the lucky fellow is who snagged it.


----------



## KVM888 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone, as of late I have been eyeing the SBBN007 *

*Tuna and was **wondering if you guys knew of local *

*retailers who sold the piece?*

*I'm aware of our on-line options(Seiya/Higuchi/Chino) *

*but would love to try it out **locally first, if possible...;-)
*


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Gerry,

Like you I was the other nut who rushed over there! I was told there was a blue dial sumo...I guess it was orange...at any rate, you're right the sales lady said it was sold almost immediately...25k i think is too much...and we need to pay shipping...and who knows when it goes through customs over here...would be really cool to find on over here though...


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hey Gerry,
> 
> Like you I was the other nut who rushed over there! I was told there was a blue dial sumo...I guess it was orange...at any rate, you're right the sales lady said it was sold almost immediately...25k i think is too much...and we need to pay shipping...and who knows when it goes through customs over here...would be really cool to find on over here though...


dondi and gerry, i know that the sumo is available in singapore, was told by singapore forum members here, located at takashimaya, i went to singapore in december, but didnt go there cuz divers are not my cup of tea, hahah you should know gerry, instead i bought a new anadigi seiko for 19k

by the way my fave local supplier was selling me a sumo just last year, second hand and no box for 25k, you want me to ask gerry


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

*JDM Seikos*

Would you guys happen to know if the JDM seikos like the SUMO and MARINEMASTER are available in HK? My sister is going over there this month to take her kids to Disneyland and I may be able to ask her to go shopping for me.

It would be nice to have one of these as a SEIKO GRAIL without having to order online- I know the online stores are reliable, its our postal service and customs that worry me.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

vanexel said:


> dondi and gerry, i know that the sumo is available in singapore, was told by singapore forum members here, located at takashimaya, i went to singapore in december, but didnt go there cuz divers are not my cup of tea, hahah you should know gerry, instead i bought a new anadigi seiko for 19k
> 
> by the way my fave local supplier was selling me a sumo just last year, second hand and no box for 25k, you want me to ask gerry


Divers not your cup of tea? Does that mean you might sell me your Tuna can one of these days? :-!

So Mr. Sotto hasn't sold the Sumo yet? 25k is more than I'm willing to spend in one sitting right now though, especially when there are still so many Seikos available for a fraction of that price! :-d

@Stan, if Ebay is an indication, the Sumo is available in Hong Kong. Lotsa ebay sellers selling the Sumo out of that city.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Divers not your cup of tea? Does that mean you might sell me your Tuna can one of these days? :-!
> 
> So Mr. Sotto hasn't sold the Sumo yet? 25k is more than I'm willing to spend in one sitting right now though, especially when there are still so many Seikos available for a fraction of that price! :-d
> 
> @Stan, if Ebay is an indication, the Sumo is available in Hong Kong. Lotsa ebay sellers selling the Sumo out of that city.


haha gerry, totally forgot about that tuna of mine, havent worn it yet this year, still wearing my new anadigi, actually, the sumo is from one of jose's suppliers so 25k was the asking price, i believe it was a blue sumo, but that was maybe 3 months ago, just saw him today, but ill try to ask him tomorrow cuz he gonna sell me a nice vintage world time, text you if he still has it.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Have any of you seen the Seiko BFS over here? I'd like to get one but haven't seen them anywhere...thanks!


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops I'm sorry...wrong attachment...here is the seiko BFS...was wondering if they had this in Manila?


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: JDM Seikos*



StanSuarez said:


> Would you guys happen to know if the JDM seikos like the SUMO and MARINEMASTER are available in HK? My sister is going over there this month to take her kids to Disneyland and I may be able to ask her to go shopping for me.
> 
> It would be nice to have one of these as a SEIKO GRAIL without having to order online- I know the online stores are reliable, its our postal service and customs that worry me.


Hi Stan! I was just there 2 weeks ago for a vacation. JDM Seikos are readily available there if you know where to look. The store I bought my watches from had some Sumos, Samurais and quite a few Knights on display. They even had a regular Tuna and a Darth Tuna there but I didnt see any Marine Masters although I'm sure I would've found one if I looked hard enough. Is your sister staying in Disneyland? The store I bought from is in Mongkok, PM me if you need the location and directions.:-!

Vanexel, if ever you're thinking of selling your Tuna I'd love to take it off your hands.:-d

I should've bought that Tuna I saw in HK for 17k...o|


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

dondi said:


> Oops I'm sorry...wrong attachment...here is the seiko BFS...was wondering if they had this in Manila?


I'm in Davao and I saw that model in Time Depot. You can check the time depot branches over there.

@dimitr3 - thanks for the offer. Yes, my sister is going to be staying at the Disney hotel. Directions would be super!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

dondi said:


> Oops I'm sorry...wrong attachment...here is the seiko BFS...was wondering if they had this in Manila?


Last time I saw one of those was in Washington in Robinson's Ermita. Mine's a black faced model. Bought it in Avenida, but haven't seen one in that area since.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!!!  I'll go check them out tomorrow...saw it on the internet for $120...should be much less expensive over here


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

gerrylb said:


> Last time I saw one of those was in Washington in Robinson's Ermita. Mine's a black faced model. Bought it in Avenida, but haven't seen one in that area since.


*that is one sharp looking seiko. *

*i had it for a while then sold it. regreto|*

*may buy it back soon if $$ permits;-)*


----------



## NISMOrob (Feb 3, 2009)

Any help on 007,A35 near Las Pinas or possibly at SM Sucat?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Sorry man. Am not familiar with the South of Manila. The 007 should be available at just about any reputable watch shop in one of the malls there though.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

NISMOrob said:


> Any help on 007,A35 near Las Pinas or possibly at SM Sucat?


Try checking out SM Sucat. SM malls usually should have at least one watch store in them. You could alternately go check out Festival mall in Alabang and even the Ayala Town Center for I'm sure you can find a few watch shops over there too.

You can find Seiko's almost anywhere around Manila. ;-)


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

NISMOrob said:


> Any help on 007,A35 near Las Pinas or possibly at SM Sucat?


cant help but notice your handle Nismo . . . are you from Nissanbayan as well?

Price check request guys:
1. Franken
2. Black Monster
3. Black Knight

Appreciate the info mga kabayan ;-)


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> cant help but notice your handle Nismo . . . are you from Nissanbayan as well?
> 
> Price check request guys:
> 1. Franken
> ...


1. Franken- I just bought one last month(first week of Jan 2009) from Prestige(authorized distributor) here in Davao City. Cost me 12,990.00 for the All-black on PVD bracelet.

2. Black Monster- 7,600 from same outlet

3. Black Knight- 9,xxx

I'm sure Metro Manila prices would be lower- specially in the grey market Avenida stores.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

The cheapest prices I've seen:
1. Franken- P7,500 (Cubao)
2. Black Monster- P6,500 (Avenida)
3. Black Knight- P6750 (Avenida)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> Price check request guys:
> 
> 2. Black Monster
> 
> Appreciate the info mga kabayan ;-)


Last time i checked at Citizen Empoiurm Avenida 5,700+ for the rubber strap, 6,200-6,400+ for the SS..

I think you'll need a couple more of those watch boxes for these Seikos deggy! ;-)


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! Appreciate the help

I guess I have to check out those Frankens at Cubao as posted by gerry. 

By the way, are those Frankens at Php7,500 are the ones with the black PVD bracelet as posted by Stan? Its a steal for that price!

jkchua: I still have one slot for a Seiko in one of my watchbox :-d

Buying another watchbox would mean buying more watches o|


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> By the way, are those Frankens at Php7,500 are the ones with the black PVD bracelet as posted by Stan? Its a steal for that price!


I hope not- or else I would have paid WAAAAYYYY to much for mine- even with the price difference of Manila vs Davao! o|



> jkchua: I still have one slot for a Seiko in one of my watchbox :-d
> 
> Buying another watchbox would mean buying more watches o|


My watchbox is half filled with my Swatches from my college days. I just throw one out into the drawer each time I need a slot for my Seikos. :-d


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

deggy.PH said:


> cant help but notice your handle Nismo . . . are you from Nissanbayan as well?
> 
> Price check request guys:
> 1. Franken
> ...


I know your Nissanbayan Deggy... with your white exalta and verita ;-) punkrocker here from Nissanbayan. :-!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> Thanks for the info guys! Appreciate the help
> 
> I guess I have to check out those Frankens at Cubao as posted by gerry.
> 
> By the way, are those Frankens at Php7,500 are the ones with the black PVD bracelet as posted by Stan? Its a steal for that price!


Nope, SS on rubber strap. So you have nothing to feel bad about Stan! :-!


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

pochpasco said:


> I know your Nissanbayan Deggy... with your white exalta and verita ;-) punkrocker here from Nissanbayan. :-!


*pochpasco*: hey bro! long time no see! I just came back at the Philippines! You still have your white B14? Yup, i still drive those 2 Nissans together with my beloved 68 Beetle (which my friends say is laminated in my garage:-d)

you still live in the East area? let's meet-up sometime at Shell Marcos hway

*gerry*: though it not the SS. still a good price for a Franken!:-!

*stan*: now you can sleep well :-d


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice to bump into you here Deggy of GT.


----------



## denice25 (Feb 6, 2009)

Somewhere in Makati. There's a lot of store there. And i think Seiko watch store is one of them.


----------



## denice25 (Feb 6, 2009)

Somewhere in Makati. There's a lot of Watch Store's there.


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

dimitr3 said:


> Nice to bump into you here Deggy of GT.


good to see you here also paps! jkchua is from GT too

nice to see GT and NB peeps here at WUS ;-)

atleast now, we can something different to talk about during EB's and other events aside from cars, cars and cars :-d


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

deggy.PH said:


> good to see you here also paps! jkchua is from GT too
> 
> nice to see GT and NB peeps here at WUS ;-)
> 
> atleast now, we can something different to talk about during EB's and other events aside from cars, cars and cars :-d


jkchua is also from GT? No wonder his avatar is familiar, thats where I have my car aircon fixed. 

It's nice to know that us GrupoToyota members frequent other fora other than GT. I'm now looking forward to the next EB even more.


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

yup, jkchua is there and hope to see you guys soon;-)

another question (sorry, Seiko newbie)
the Franken SKZ255 and the Map meter SKZ231 pricing and looks seems to be very close

so which one is a better buy???:roll:


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> yup, jkchua is there and hope to see you guys soon;-)
> 
> another question (sorry, Seiko newbie)
> the Franken SKZ255 and the Map meter SKZ231 pricing and looks seems to be very close
> ...


All depends what you're looking for in a watch. The Franken is an ISO diver, meaning you can take it scuba diving. The Map meter, though also 200WR, is not considered a legit dive watch, though I doubt you'll have any trouble taking it for a swim even in fairly deep waters. The Map meter has a compass bezel adjusted by an external crown, which the Franken lacks. But most people agree that the compass is mainly a gimik, only there for looks, and it can't be used very accurately in the Philippines because of our country's location on near the equator.

I don't own either, but would choose the Franken over the map meter. Then again, I'm biased toward dive watches; I owned an Atlas, which is alomost the same as the mapmeter except that it doesn't have that annoying plastic frame sticking out. I sold it a few months ago, but have kept all my divers.


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the info bro, appreciate it very much|>

what are the other colors available for the Franken with SS bracelet aside from the black face?


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> thanks for the info bro, appreciate it very much|>
> 
> what are the other colors available for the Franken with SS bracelet aside from the black face?


There's a BLUE FACE Frannken that's also available.


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> There's a BLUE FACE Frannken that's also available.


a friend told me there's a yellow-faced Franken . . . . can you Seiko gurus attest that?

too much black-faced watches for me and want to have something different for my first Seiko ;-)


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Yup, yellow frankens are readily available in many stores. (Photo borrowed from a WUS seller's defunct ad.)


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

deggy.PH said:


> a friend told me there's a yellow-faced Franken . . . . can you Seiko gurus attest that?
> 
> too much black-faced watches for me and want to have something different for my first Seiko ;-)


Ah yes.. I forgot about the yellow Frankens since I haven't seen one in a long time.

Yep, I too have too many black faced watches which is why I've also decided to get a yellow faced watch somewhere down the line- Mine will probably be that huge Kinetic Diver or its smaller Kinetic cousin though.

Good luck with your hunt for your Franken. I absolutely love mine and it's getting the most wrist time so far.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

i agree. franken looks better than the map meter. that yellow faced franken looks especially nice, it reminds me of my modded tuna


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^VW, your tuna looks miles better than any franken I've ever seen! :-!


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> i agree. franken looks better than the map meter. that yellow faced franken looks especially nice, it reminds me of my modded tuna


*gerry, stan and vwbeetle*: thanks for the info. I'd love to have a yellow franken! appreciate the info

*vwbeetle*: are you from VWCP as well. i've been with volkswagen club of the phil since 1993.


----------



## NISMOrob (Feb 3, 2009)

deggy.PH said:


> cant help but notice your handle Nismo . . . are you from Nissanbayan as well?
> 
> Price check request guys:
> 1. Franken
> ...


Nope sorry Im not from Nissanbayan. Im from the States just here in the PI visiting with my wifes Lola. I was very into Sentras a few years ago and use the same handle on most forums. Someone below mentions their B14 thats more my language than all these movmnt numbers and watch codes..hehe. I Have a Sentra B13 SE-R (sr2o) rusting away in my folks driveway, and previously owned a B13 that I swapped from a Ga16de to a Sr20, that car had a ecu, clutch, header, and cam upgrade. I t was fun but now I have 4 kids and a second minivan on the way soon.

I picked up a 007K2 yesterday at Prestige in South Mall on Jubilee with an extra Z22 for 6899ph out the door. Probably way to much but hey I dont really have time to shop around. What I find interesting is that SM watch dept has the 007 for 10Kph+ and right out the door 20 feet away TimeZone had it for 7Kph.

Also the watch is smaller than I expected. I have small wrists @6.75 inch and even the Monsters did not seem that big.

The z22 strap they sold me has a different texture that the ones they had on other watches, the girl said it was the domestic market strap. It is bumpy the others were smoother. For 3 dollars US for the strap I am not complaining.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

deggy.PH said:


> *pochpasco*: hey bro! long time no see! I just came back at the Philippines! You still have your white B14? Yup, i still drive those 2 Nissans together with my beloved 68 Beetle (which my friends say is laminated in my garage:-d)
> 
> you still live in the East area? let's meet-up sometime at Shell Marcos hway
> 
> ...


*deggy.PH:* Yup still have my trusty white B14. ;-) I still live in the east as well. We should have a "watch eb" with the other Nissanbayan folks... that is when the NB site goes back online again :-d


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

pochpasco said:


> *deggy.PH:* Yup still have my trusty white B14. ;-) I still live in the east as well. We should have a "watch eb" with the other Nissanbayan folks... that is when the NB site goes back online again :-d


*pochpasco*: sure bro, but dont influence me on buying another watch after my sought-after Franken :-d

havent seen any of the NB, GT and VWCP peeps since I came back from Jeddah more than a week ago

*NISMOrob*: nice to share passions with you, B13/B14 and watches. Enjoy your vacation ;-)


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Sorry to keep asking questions in this thread...but it's been very helpful. I'm getting a "watch itch"! Haven't purchased one since my Seiko Frankenmonster 5 months ago. Looking for an inexpensive white dial watch and I saw this in Washington. It's priced at 5,000Php. Have any of you guys seen this model (white dial, silver bezel) anywhere else? Thanks!!!! I want to canvas other shops before purchasing it....


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

guys are mako's available here in Manila? If yes, how much? THanks.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

dondi said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry to keep asking questions in this thread...but it's been very helpful. I'm getting a "watch itch"! Haven't purchased one since my Seiko Frankenmonster 5 months ago. Looking for an inexpensive white dial watch and I saw this in Washington. It's priced at 5,000Php. Have any of you guys seen this model (white dial, silver bezel) anywhere else? Thanks!!!! I want to canvas other shops before purchasing it....


That's a pretty decent price dondi. You should pick it up ;-) Alternatively, you can check out the white seiko samurai and white knight as well. Good luck and wear your watches in the best of health :-!


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

@*takobets* FYI:



Tsarli said:


> Let's see... If I remember right the _Mako _costs somewhere in the area of PHP4,200 or 4,000 (USD92) at Hour Glass. Could be even cheaper. In Avenida they go for as low as PHP3,500 (USD76) I believe.
> 
> I have a _suki :-d _in Avenida where I get my timepieces. Cheaper in Avenida, _doon ka na lang bumili_.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Nethskie! I have been to watch shops around metro manila, hourglass included, but haven't seen any mako. The ones they have are the quarts Divers which, by the way, looks so good. I guess I really have to pay a visit to Avenida.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry to keep asking questions in this thread...but it's been very helpful. I'm getting a "watch itch"! Haven't purchased one since my Seiko Frankenmonster 5 months ago. Looking for an inexpensive white dial watch and I saw this in Washington. It's priced at 5,000Php. Have any of you guys seen this model (white dial, silver bezel) anywhere else? Thanks!!!! I want to canvas other shops before purchasing it....


I have that watch in ORANGE and its a good looking watch. Be warned though that's it's a Sports watch and not a true diver. The crown doesn't screw down and its only rated to 100m.

But for daily wear, it's really attractive. I get a lot of comments on mine. Your price is also really cheap. Not bad for a daily beater!


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringing this thread back up.

Gentlemen I have a question. Have any of you seen an SNM035 AKA Landmonster being sold locally? I'm in the market for one right now but on my recent trip to Hong Kong and my watch hunting in Avenida, Cubao, et al hasn't been fruitful. I have even gone to the extent of having Rose of Citizen Emporium order it for me but she said it wasn't possible. Any info regarding this watch's availability here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I swear this must be the single most popular thread in the entire seiko citizen and orient forum (followed by a very similar thread for posters from Singapore). Who knew there were so many Filipinos on board.

BTW, I'm surprised you guys don't collect more Timex's, seeing that Timex has huge manufacturing facilities in the Philippines.


----------



## fliplock (Nov 11, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> ...Who knew there were so many Filipinos on board....


And one Fil-Am! Woo Hoo!

Hey all, just got word that the family vacation this year is to the Philippines! Dad's HS 50th reunion is this year, in early December, and we're going to make a family trip of it. My sis and I haven't been back since '93, and my wife has never been. Looking forward to the visit...

p.s. - now that i've outed myself, some of y'all will get the hidden meaning in the handle I picked...


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> I swear this must be the single most popular thread in the entire seiko citizen and orient forum (followed by a very similar thread for posters from Singapore). Who knew there were so many Filipinos on board.
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you guys don't collect more Timex's, seeing that Timex has huge manufacturing facilities in the Philippines.


+1 for Seiko loving Filipino.

And as for Timex, I would think they just don't appeal to the masses; it's not as established as Seiko when it comes to analog watches and lags behind Casio on the digital side. But watch choice vary alot now and even seiko is losing ground to more brands being available. Besides, I think locals have been accustomed to just using the celfone for time. Other than that, Seiko is still king based on my observations of wrist count(church, malls, functions, etc...).


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

Just went on a watch shopping trip to Avenida Rizal... Was able to score an Orient Blue Mako for about $78 ;-)

They have the cheapest Seiko Monsters there I swear :-!


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

pochpasco said:


> Just went on a watch shopping trip to Avenida Rizal... Was able to score an Orient Blue Mako for about $78 ;-)
> 
> They have the cheapest Seiko Monsters there I swear :-!


Congratulations on the Mako, wear it in good health.:-!

Were you, by any chance, able to see any Land Monsters in Avenida when you were there?


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats poch on the mako. are there other mako's there? i called citizen emporium and the lady said they are out of stock.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

dimitr3 said:


> Bringing this thread back up.
> 
> Gentlemen I have a question. Have any of you seen an SNM035 AKA Landmonster being sold locally? I'm in the market for one right now but on my recent trip to Hong Kong and my watch hunting in Avenida, Cubao, et al hasn't been fruitful. I have even gone to the extent of having Rose of Citizen Emporium order it for me but she said it wasn't possible. Any info regarding this watch's availability here would be greatly appreciated.


AFAIK the landmonster isn't sold anywhere in the Philippines.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

takobets said:


> congrats poch on the mako. are there other mako's there? i called citizen emporium and the lady said they are out of stock.


You'll find Makos is many shops along Avenida as well as Ongpin. Average price would be around PhP3.5-4k.


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

@dimitr3: Thanks! As for the land monsters, I do not recall seeing them in the stores I visited... sorry


@takobets: I'm afraid Citizen Emporium has indeed run out of stocks for the Mako's. But the lady I talked to said they could order more but give them one full day's notice ;-)


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

pochpasco said:


> Just went on a watch shopping trip to Avenida Rizal... Was able to score an Orient Blue Mako for about $78 ;-)
> 
> They have the cheapest Seiko Monsters there I swear :-!


congrats bro!
nice price for a nice watch!:-!


----------



## pochpasco (Jan 5, 2009)

deggy.PH said:


> congrats bro!
> nice price for a nice watch!:-!


Thanks deggy! So when are you getting your Franken? :-d


----------



## dimitr3 (Jan 5, 2009)

pochpasco said:


> Thanks deggy! So when are you getting your Franken? :-d


He's right Deggy, when are you going to get your Franken? Im thinking my next purchase will be either a Landmonster or an Atlas or a Mapmeter.

_Must buy watches..._

_Must rob bank..._

:-d


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

poch and dimitr3: i already bought my Franken (black-faced on SS) by i still dont have it :-d

my sis bought it at Singapore (she had a meeting there) 

and I will pick it up at Bangkok (where she is based) when me and my family visit her this summer


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the info gerry & poch about avenida. congrats on your franken gerry 
are sawtooths rare here in manila? i think i saw one in prestige.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

bringing this thread up. Just wanted to say hello and jump in and join the fun.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

takobets said:


> thanks for the info gerry & poch about avenida. congrats on your franken gerry
> are sawtooths rare here in manila? i think i saw one in prestige.


Sawtooths are found in almost all Seiko showrooms/boutiques, but are a lot more expensive there. They're cheaper in stores like Hour Glass, etc. in SM (North and Megamall) but a lot harder to find (not always available). Last year, when I last visited Multi Time (SM North), there was a black sawtooth there for less than P10,000. I once saw an orange sawtooth at Ping's in Avenida, which I found pricey but still several thousand (pesos) cheaper than in the showrooms. Or, you can try E-bay.

I used to want one as a diver beater for its humongous lume but settled for a Luminox instead.


----------



## euroeg (Mar 8, 2009)

hi can anyone tell me where i can buy this watch with this exact bracelet?
preferably in megamall. TIA guys! sorry i'm just new in buying watches kaya I don't know what model its called.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Do any of you ever happen to see this for sale here in Manila?  I love the vintage look of it! ....Thanks! :thanks


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Do any of you ever happen to see this for sale here in Manila?  I love the vintage look of it! ....Thanks! :thanks


Is this a vintage Seiko? If it is i think it's what my friend bought when we went watch hunting the street behind avenida a couple months back near the restaurant with the wild boar tied outside. There's about 5 or more watch stalls there that sell vintage and 'repaired' watches. He bought one for 3,000php but better be careful when choosing a watch, i believe some or most of them are frankenwatches ;-)

I also saw a Stargate G-Shock there last week selling at 2,500php. Watch has a weak battery but fuctional when i tested it. Not quite my taste though.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! That's what's tough about buying vintage watches here in Manila...they could definitely be frankenwatches  ...thanks a lot though...I'm gonna go check it out


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

No prob. If ever you want to check out brandnew Seikos, i highly recommend Citizen Emporium. They're the cheapest of all the watch shops i've canvassed for seikos and friendly people too :-!


----------



## deggy.PH (Oct 2, 2008)

up for the guys!b-)

its here where i first got interested with Seikos . . .

so i guess it is just proper for me to post my first-ever Seiko in this thread

and i must say that i am very much pleased with the purchase . . . thanks to Transmission of Singapore (from WUS also) who sells bnew Seiko's for a good price|>

next . . .  a Monster (undecided still if black or orange) and a SKX007 o|

but they have to wait . . . .

got to enjoy this first . . .


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice deggy! :-!


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody know anybody selling Ti Sammys here in the Philippines? I know they're JDM but who knows... :-!


----------



## euroeg (Mar 8, 2009)

hi guys I finally sourced a president style bracelet from chronograph.com
what shops can you recommend in cubao to buy the 007
I asked around megamall and it casts 8k
is that a reasonable price? TIA!


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

euroeg said:


> hi guys I finally sourced a president style bracelet from chronograph.com
> what shops can you recommend in cubao to buy the 007
> I asked around megamall and it casts 8k
> is that a reasonable price? TIA!


Bought two watches from Time Lucky on the ground floor of Farmer's last year. Not 007s though. But for good deals, try Prestige stores in SM North or Manila.


----------



## seamonkeyman (May 11, 2009)

greetings kababayans! this is my first post in the forum, though i've been lurking for some time now. i got my first automatic watch by reading through this thread, a blue orient mako. loving it so much. hehe.

im now looking to buy a sportier watch, so i thought of getting an orange seiko diver. not too inclined towards the monster though, i find the bezel too big for my taste. i have several options in mind, like the SKX011j or the orange bullet. i know that the cheapest place to get it here would be in avenida. however, i have a sister in SG and a friend in JP. 

to make the long story short, my question is, are seikos cheaper here or in singapore or in japan?


----------



## bulbo! (Mar 4, 2009)

hi everyone! i just got the seiko bug (right along side the g shock bug o|). 

i was just wondering if you know of any shops here in manila who could do mods on our seikos just like changing the hands, dial color, etc. would appreciate the help!

i'm also looking to buy a vintage 6309 7290 diver to modify (i wouldn't touch mine since it was a gift way back in the 80's). what do you guys think is a good price? :thanks


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

seamonkeyman said:


> greetings kababayans! this is my first post in the forum, though i've been lurking for some time now. i got my first automatic watch by reading through this thread, a blue orient mako. loving it so much. hehe.
> 
> im now looking to buy a sportier watch, so i thought of getting an orange seiko diver. not too inclined towards the monster though, i find the bezel too big for my taste. i have several options in mind, like the SKX011j or the orange bullet. i know that the cheapest place to get it here would be in avenida. however, i have a sister in SG and a friend in JP.
> 
> to make the long story short, my question is, are seikos cheaper here or in singapore or in japan?


Hi, welcome to WUS. AKAIK, the watch prices in Avenida are the cheapest one can find anywhere. You can get similar prices in Farmer's Plaza in Cubao if you know how to haggle.


----------



## lact0se (Apr 22, 2009)

Just want to share my seiko with you guys


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Hi, welcome to WUS. AKAIK, the watch prices in Avenida are the cheapest one can find anywhere. You can get similar prices in Farmer's Plaza in Cubao if you know how to haggle.


Considering the hassle (traffic, pollution, etc.) and expense in going to Avenida, you're better off in the malls, if you know the right stores. Avenida may have two or three stores with great selections of watches but you can find the same models at good prices in the malls, with the added air-conditioned convenience and security. I, too, liked Avenida as a kid (I did my earliest watch hunting there) but somehow, it's different these days. The fact that the nearby DVD stores got burned down months ago also gave me less of a reason to visit. See my recommended stores in earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

seamonkeyman said:


> greetings kababayans! this is my first post in the forum, though i've been lurking for some time now. i got my first automatic watch by reading through this thread, a blue orient mako. loving it so much. hehe.
> 
> im now looking to buy a sportier watch, so i thought of getting an orange seiko diver. not too inclined towards the monster though, i find the bezel too big for my taste. i have several options in mind, like the SKX011j or the orange bullet. i know that the cheapest place to get it here would be in avenida. however, i have a sister in SG and a friend in JP.
> 
> to make the long story short, my question is, are seikos cheaper here or in singapore or in japan?


I don't think that SG prices are lower than in the Philippines. They have higher taxes, rent, etc. there so rest assured that Philippine stores can match if not beat their prices easily. That's also what I've been told by friends who live there, who've actually checked the prices for me.

As for Japan, well, they have different models from those found in RP stores. JDM (Japan domestic market) models are generally pricier.

Actually, those found in RP stores, when sold in Japan, are called "imports" because they are not Japan-made, and as "imports" their prices are higher than RP prices. I have a Kinetic I bought for 10K pesos in Farmer's Cubao, which I later saw in a Japan brick and mortar being sold for 33,000 yen (roughly 16K in pesos).

As for a sportier watch, have you seen the Orange Knight? it is awesome. Rare too.

Anyway, welcome to WUS and expect to hurt your wallet a lot from now on.:-!



> hi everyone! i just got the seiko bug (right along side the g shock bug o|).
> 
> i was just wondering if you know of any shops here in manila who could do mods on our seikos just like changing the hands, dial color, etc. would appreciate the help!
> 
> i'm also looking to buy a vintage 6309 7290 diver to modify (i wouldn't touch mine since it was a gift way back in the 80's). what do you guys think is a good price? :thanks


Check e bay and search Seiko 6309, you'll find many of the sellers are Philippine-based. As for actual mods, I'm not sure of any Pinoy modder. Use the forum's search service to check. But the usual reliables I think are Harold Ng of HK and Noah Fuller, both of whom are not pinoys. Again, use the search function. Good luck on your adventure.;-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi guys just last week bought a seiko orange monster at time bureau near citizen emporium. in avenida at P7,600, citizen run out of stock and later saw it sa prestige mall of asia selling only for 7300  yesterday naman i bought a blue orient mako for 4300 at time bureau also, because only they have stock in the avenida are. Love both watches, the orange monster is running 20+ seconds advance a day hope it will settle down in time or else will try to have it regulate, its. a lot of watch for money.


----------



## seamonkeyman (May 11, 2009)

Dragon Time said:


> As for a sportier watch, have you seen the Orange Knight? it is awesome. Rare too.


i have been looking for one but i can't find one anywhere... all i see are whites and blacks...


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

seamonkeyman said:


> i have been looking for one but i can't find one anywhere... all i see are whites and blacks...


October last year, there was one at Prestige SM Manila, rubber band, on sale at 7,500pesos. Don't know if it's still there.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

ches said:


> hi guys just last week bought a seiko orange monster at time bureau near citizen emporium. in avenida at P7,600, citizen run out of stock and later saw it sa prestige mall of asia selling only for 7300  yesterday naman i bought a blue orient mako for 4300 at time bureau also, because only they have stock in the avenida are. Love both watches, the orange monster is running 20+ seconds advance a day hope it will settle down in time or else will try to have it regulate, its. a lot of watch for money.


Hmmm. . . price increase? Just a couple of months ago the OM was selling for P6,500 at almost every shop on Avenida. Or maybe you didn't bother to haggle?

@Dragon Time, do you bring your car when you go to Avenida? Now that would be a real hassle! Taking the LRT (either 1 or 2)is so much faster and easier.


----------



## janice&fred (Oct 26, 2008)

*noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*

and he regularly visits me here in the P.I. 
his stuff is top quality if anyone wants to do a mod.
btw is everyone from manila? if anyones in cebu feel free to contact me! :-!

janice

[email protected]


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*

OT lang mga kabayan  I noticed alpha watches are popular with our brethren from overseas. Are they locally available? I think I saw some in harrison plaza but most were ladies watches.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*

double post


----------



## seamonkeyman (May 11, 2009)

*Re: noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*

i went to citizen emporium last tuesday to get myself a birthday gift for myself. there were none of the 'named' orange SKX's (the bullet, the monster, the knight, etc) so i settled on an orange seiko 5 sports. it looks really nice. it was priced 4.5k, originally on a bracelet, so i paid an extra P300 to change it to a Z22 vented strap. i love the quality of the strap, feels really robust and sturdy. it's a hair bigger than my mako and runs on a 7S36 movement. (is that good or bad?)








and my favorite part about it: see-through case back. nice touch. (i forgot to take pictures of it!)

i saw some white and black samurais going for around 8k, looked really sharp. tempting, but i really wanted an orange. are those ok prices?

while i was taking photos of it, i decided to whip out my blue mako for a shoot as well. it really looks nicer in real life than in photos.









also, there were other watch brands in citizen emporium, and i was surprised to see tag heuer and oris among them. i was only expecting seikos and citizens, and maybe some casios. is it cheaper to buy the swisses there than the malls?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*



seamonkeyman said:


> i went to citizen emporium last tuesday to get myself a birthday gift for myself. there were none of the 'named' orange SKX's (the bullet, the monster, the knight, etc) so i settled on an orange seiko 5 sports. it looks really nice. it was priced 4.5k, originally on a bracelet, so i paid an extra P300 to change it to a Z22 vented strap. i love the quality of the strap, feels really robust and sturdy. it's a hair bigger than my mako and runs on a 7S36 movement. (is that good or bad?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice aquisition, i also like the blue dialled one!!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

wala akong magustuhan na bagong model. its changing straps that keeps the interest going...

maganda pala yung samurai on a maratac strap.



of course the pilot strap is still my favorite


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: noah fuller is my personal friend!-->*



seamonkeyman said:


> i went to citizen emporium last tuesday to get myself a birthday gift for myself. there were none of the 'named' orange SKX's (the bullet, the monster, the knight, etc) so i settled on an orange seiko 5 sports. it looks really nice. it was priced 4.5k, originally on a bracelet, so i paid an extra P300 to change it to a Z22 vented strap. i love the quality of the strap, feels really robust and sturdy. it's a hair bigger than my mako and runs on a 7S36 movement. (is that good or bad?)
> 
> and my favorite part about it: see-through case back. nice touch. (i forgot to take pictures of it!)
> 
> ...


happy birthday and congrats on your new seiko, i was also eyeing the white samurai in citizen emporium to add white face dial naman sa collection  but pigil muna I just bougt the bfk with pepsi dial. in my experience citizen almost always have the best price sa mga watches i like, Ping's is not bad too. I was also drooling on the srh001 seiko velatura direct drive kinetic  i was quoted 22400 at citizen.

I also got the blue mako, this watch is one of my favorite, kayalang mine have some minor issues, the date is not centered in the box medyo mataas and the screw down crown is not aligned may part na hard to turn, bago mag close. still love it it keep great time. better than may seiko orange which is 20+ secs advance a day.


----------



## timeflow (May 7, 2009)

vwbeetle said:


> wala akong magustuhan na bagong model. its changing straps that keeps the interest going...
> 
> maganda pala yung samurai on a maratac strap.
> 
> ...


I like your taste bro! Where did you get those awesome straps?Couldnt find those types of straps here I actually had to order my 007 Nato from Ebay HK. TIA!


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> wala akong magustuhan na bagong model. its changing straps that keeps the interest going...
> 
> maganda pala yung samurai on a maratac strap.
> 
> ...


 vw, same here, just bought the maratac from jose, the one with red trim, nice!


----------



## timeflow (May 7, 2009)

vanexel said:


> vw, same here, just bought the maratac from jose, the one with red trim, nice!


Jose Sotto has these straps??I better call him up! o|


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

@timeflow - i dont think jose has any maratac straps. he just sold his personal one to vanexel. the pilot one, i got from ichronoclast.com. he has an audio store in greenbelt and sells straps there.


----------



## euroeg (Mar 8, 2009)

just got my first seiko skx007 on president style bracelet


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats thats a classic.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

euroeg said:


> just got my first seiko skx007 on president style bracelet


Slight correction, that's the SKX399K. It's identical to the 007 in every way except for the dial. I have one too, and think it's much better looking than the 007 due to the elegant applied minute markers. It may also possibly be a Philippines-only issue, as it doesn't seem readily available anywhere else. Read more about it here: http://quartzimodo.com/7s26/the-little-known-seiko-7s26-0020-200m-diver/


----------



## euroeg (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought I got the 007
thanks for the correction


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Like I said it's pretty much the same as the SKX007k, but with a more elegant looking dial. And it looks really sharp on that president bracelet! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 23, 2009)

Hey there guys! I'm new here but I have been lurking for a while. I've just been bitten by the watch bug and I think I'm going down with another addiction problem. I'm still recovering from knife and light addiction .. and now this! Whew! Any way I'm another Filipino fan of the Seiko Monster. The first time I saw it in another forum I told my self I gotta get this as my first "real" watch. And lo and behold look what the brown van brought me: 

My first BM (and not my last) with another favorite BM of mine. 

By the way I might go visit the Philippines soon. Is there any good watch stores in Cubao area?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Hey there guys! I'm new here but I have been lurking for a while. I've just been bitten by the watch bug and I think I'm going down with another addiction problem. I'm still recovering from knife and light addiction .. and now this! Whew! Any way I'm another Filipino fan of the Seiko Monster. The first time I saw it in another forum I told my self I gotta get this as my first "real" watch. And lo and behold look what the brown van brought me:
> 
> My first BM (and not my last) with another favorite BM of mine.
> 
> By the way I might go visit the Philippines soon. Is there any good watch stores in Cubao area?


congrats on your monster, makes me miss my OM


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

@*stitch_paradox,

You can find Seiko, Citizen and Orient watches at great prices in Time Lucky in Farmer's Plaza, Cubao. There are other shops in that mall which offer watches at a decent price. Be careful and stick to the larger stores, the smaller ones may sell fakes. Washington in Ali Mall also features some good deals and you need not worry 'bout fakes there.
*


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

> @Dragon Time, do you bring your car when you go to Avenida? Now that would be a real hassle! Taking the LRT (either 1 or 2)is so much faster and easier.


I'd take the LRT only if it's really necessary to go to that area. The fact that some friends have lost their cellphones riding the trains and that I missed by a few minutes the LRT bombing in December 2000 gave me a phobia. Plus, rush hour is the only time I have for watch-hunting and LRT is not lovely during rush hours. Weekends, my house is too far from Avenida. I'll stick to Mr. Henry Sy's and the Araneta family's malls. 



> *You can find Seiko, Citizen and Orient watches at great prices in Time Lucky in Farmer's Plaza, Cubao. There are other shops in that mall which offer watches at a decent price. Be careful and stick to the larger stores, the smaller ones may sell fakes. Washington in Ali Mall also features some good deals and you need not worry 'bout fakes there.*


+1 here. the Feikos and G-shacks are easily spotted in the smaller stores. they are just left lying around on tables while people walk next to them, and can be easily stolen without the salesladies caring a bit. in the legit stores like Time Lucky, they're behind glass cabinets. ask for a seiko/casio/citizen etc. warranty card to be sure.


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

And i thought i was the only Pinoy here at WUS. anyways, just wanted to say hi guys!!!!

best,
Paul


----------



## yrorcb (Jun 22, 2008)

Good day Gentlemen... and ladies... I am a kabayan here in saudi and was wondering if any of u guys have seen this model there in RP? I am itching to get this baby but its quit expensive here.. around 2,000 SAR (25,000php)! Its an auto-relay / perpetual / kinetic watch... Quit an astounding specs if i say so my self.. Kindly give the price too if possible..

http://www.seikowatches.com/products/arctura/kinetic_p/snp011p1.html

Thanks in advance ... God Bless...!!!

yrorcb..


----------



## yrorcb (Jun 22, 2008)

the pic.. borrowed from seikowatch.com..










cheers..


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

noah has written about new information that the 6319 Seiko diver may be genuine after all... if thats the case then its bound to be rare, being manufactured only in 1981-1982 and only in seiko HK. fake or not, i love mine--


----------



## junjunjunior (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, I'm fairly new here and I'm also Pinoy! hehe. Sorry if i get out of the topic, but anyone here seen a monster SS bracelet for sale? I don't want to order in any Seiko stores because they said that it will take atleast 1 year or so for it to be delivered here in the Philippines. And maybe some good soul here willing to sell his/her monster SS strap to me? :-d hehehe just PM me incase someones willing to.. The reason why I'm looking for the strap is that I'll be putting it on my Sawtooth and/or SNDA13P1 chrono. I'm not a big fan of the 'obvious' tapers of the said watches' bracelets..o| :thanks


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

euroeg said:


> just got my first seiko skx007 on president style bracelet


Man, I just gotta have one of these SKX399's...


----------



## NISMOrob (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone happen to shop the Prestige in South mall lately? My wife is in Las Pinas and I would like her to pick me up a Sami. Blue, white, black Ti, black is my pecking order.

Just thought I would post incase anyone had been there lately.

TIA


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been watch shopping around Manila. I've noticed that generally, Japanese watches such as Citizen, Seiko, Rado, and Orient are priced very competitively compared to US online prices. When it comes to Swiss watches, it's not as competitive anymore. It's more expensive than buying it from the US. Preliminary observation pa lang ito.

What do you guys think?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Japanese brands like Seiko, Orient, and Citizen are indeed a lot cheaper to buy here in the Philippines than in either Europe or the US (BTW, Rado is not Japanese, it's a Swiss brand). In general, most Swiss brands are more expensive. Tissots, Hamiltons and TAGs are absurdly overpriced if one buys 'em at a local mall store. Oris, not so much I noticed. In downtown Manila (Avenida and Binondo), there are shops from where you can buy Swiss brands for a bit less than their US price equivalent. Be extra careful though and buy only from reputable stores when shopping in that area unless you're an expert at spotting fakes.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Can I get a price check on new & used skx007, skx009, and the skx011. Can 2 two be had for less than $100 used? 

Whats the difference between skx007 and skx173. Difference between skx009 and skx175. And is one more worth it then the other.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Jyabbz said:


> Can I get a price check on new & used skx007, skx009, and the skx011. Can 2 two be had for less than $100 used?


The answer to your first question is NO. not new at least. while It might be possible to find two for under 100 used, it is highly unlikely. You can definitely find one used one for under $100.



Jyabbz said:


> Whats the difference between skx007 and skx173. Difference between skx009 and skx175. And is one more worth it then the other.


Please refer to our forum archive and check out the many articles and guides that have been stored there for this very type of inquiries. This one will answer your questions:

Collector's Guide To All the seiko 7S26-0020/9 Diver Variants (SKX007 & it's siblings)...

Good luck.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Jyabbz said:


> Can I get a price check on new & used skx007, skx009, and the skx011. Can 2 two be had for less than $100 used?


Prices on these models can range from US$150-180, depending on where one buys 'em.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Prices on these models can range from US$150-180, depending on where one buys 'em.


long time no hear gerry!! by the way i just bought a 1000m darth tuna in hong kong, you should see it, way better looking than my 300m tuna!


----------



## noobler (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there anywhere I can buy Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) Seikos here in Philippines? As in just walk in walk out? Or do I have to order it online?


----------



## E.JLC (Jun 29, 2009)

What's a good US online store to buy Seiko watches?

Thanks


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

E.JLC said:


> What's a good US online store to buy Seiko watches?
> 
> Thanks


US official Seiko watches or Japanese market only Seikos?:-s


----------



## franz-o (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to the forum. I'm currently on the hunt for an Orange Monster. I live in Ortigas so is there a place nearby or at least not too far away that i can look? thanks for the help!


----------



## E.JLC (Jun 29, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> US official Seiko watches or Japanese market only Seikos?:-s


US.

By the way, what's the difference between the two?


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Where can I get the best prices in Manila for Citizen watches? Is Avenida the place?


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

Stern said:


> Where can I get the best prices in Manila for Citizen watches? Is Avenida the place?


yes Avenida and in Araneta mall as well just go there and you will be overwhelmed


----------



## andyboy (Sep 18, 2009)

hello everyone,

new here,just want to ask where could i find a seiko bfs(snkf11k1) here in manila or is there anyone selling there bfs.tnx


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

andyboy said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> new here,just want to ask where could i find a seiko bfs(snkf11k1) here in manila or is there anyone selling there bfs.tnx


welcome to the forums  try the above locations i have posted


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Hi guys!

Been a lurker for some time now and got into the diver/auto watch bug. I was able to shortlist some models and was wondering where I can buy them locally.

1. Orient CEM75002D (Blue hogrider)
2. Seiko Black/Blue Sumo
3. Seiko Blue Samurai

pictures:
Hogrider (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=258949https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=285827)
posted by UpstandingCitizen
Sumo (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=165183) posted by Torrid
Samurai (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=158664) posted by raggyboy

Can you also give me the price range for these models?

Salamat ng marami!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Sad to say, those models aren't sold in the Philippines. The Sumo and Ti Sammie are Japan Domestic market only, and I've yet to see an Orient "Hogrider" in any shop hereabouts. 

You can find the SS Sammie in many stores, cheapest price can be found in Avenida shops.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

would that be a blue ss samurai? how much and where is it available?

TIA:-!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Never seen or heard of a blue SS Sammie. They only come in white and black.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Never seen or heard of a blue SS Sammie. They only come in white and black.


saw all models of the sumo in hongkong, costs around 17k for the one on rubber strap, didnt really quite see if there was a Ti sammie selling in hong kong, but almost all models are available there, and trust me, listen to gerry, he knows more about these new divers than most of us.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

As the others have said, there is no such thing as a blue SS Samurai. The blue version was only made in Ti.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

vanexel said:


> saw all models of the sumo in hongkong, costs around 17k for the one on rubber strap, didnt really quite see if there was a Ti sammie selling in hong kong, but almost all models are available there, and trust me, listen to gerry, he knows more about these new divers than most of us.


Thank you vanexel. But in no way is my collection as nice as yours!

@pupuek, 
if you really want an affordable blue-faced diver, check out the Alba Blue Manta like the one in my avatar. They can be found in many Seiko stores in malls.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

ill probably get an skx pepsi for now.

thanks gerry isthmus and van for the inputs.


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

Can anyone give a suggestion as to where to have old seikos serviced. I visited the service center in quirino/taft avenue but the attitude of the staff put me off. I have a 6309, 6138, and some other old seikos that are not keeping acceptable time anymore. For the 6309, the service center couldnt source a replacement crystal during that time. Any suggestions?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> Can anyone give a suggestion as to where to have old seikos serviced. I visited the service center in quirino/taft avenue but the attitude of the staff put me off. I have a 6309, 6138, and some other old seikos that are not keeping acceptable time anymore. For the 6309, the service center couldnt source a replacement crystal during that time. Any suggestions?


go to florentino torres st, corner recto, lots of seiko repairmen there!


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi gerrylb, would you mind sharing
where to buy (preferably) online blue manta like yours
in the philippines?  thanks a lot,
I've just miss blue manta in on of the shop in singapore,
a friend of mine currently visiting there, and the store
is running out of it.

thank you.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

@slashdotfx,

I'm afraid I don't know any stores in the Philippines that sell online. 

If you ever pay a visit, best bet to find it would be the Seiko store in SM North Edsa mall in Quezon City. There are a couple of other watch shops in that same mall where I've seen the Alba Blue Manta. Both are in the mall's main building.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> Can anyone give a suggestion as to where to have old seikos serviced. I visited the service center in quirino/taft avenue but the attitude of the staff put me off. I have a 6309, 6138, and some other old seikos that are not keeping acceptable time anymore. For the 6309, the service center couldnt source a replacement crystal during that time. Any suggestions?


If you're from QC there's a watch repair shop at the back of Parco supermarket on Quezon Ave that I've had good experiences with.


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

gerrylb said:


> If you're from QC there's a watch repair shop at the back of Parco supermarket on Quezon Ave that I've had good experiences with.


hey gerry, thanks for the tip. You were the one that bought my nato strap, or am I mistaken? I've been away from the watch scene for a long time.

Can you post your experience with them in more detail? I just want my seikos serviced and regulated so that they are consistent in keeping time. I'm ok with +20 sec or +30 sec a day as long as it is consistent. I've tried a few watchmakers but I hate that my watch would become erratic in time keeping below a year of on and off wear.

BTW, would you happen to know if an orange knight is available in avenida? I stopped buying watches for more than a year but I visited SM a month back and the seiko service center had a white knight. Very nice design


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Yup, that nato (zulu?) is on my OM when I go scuba diving. 

The owner of the shop in Parco is a watch enthusiast too. They restore 6309s, 7002s and other vintage watches and resell the. I've had my vintage Seikos and Citizens overhauled there, and the repairmen did a pretty good job, the watches have been running smoothly and consistently since.

Never seen an Orange Knight in any shop around here. WKs and BKs are pretty common. They're among the best looking divers I've ever seen. Plan on buying a BK some time soon.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Yup, that nato (zulu?) is on my OM when I go scuba diving.
> 
> The owner of the shop in Parco is a watch enthusiast too. They restore 6309s, 7002s and other vintage watches and resell the. I've had my vintage Seikos and Citizens overhauled there, and the repairmen did a pretty good job, the watches have been running smoothly and consistently since.
> 
> Never seen an Orange Knight in any shop around here. WKs and BKs are pretty common. They're among the best looking divers I've ever seen. Plan on buying a BK some time soon.


bk? how bout my 6309? will post some pics of my 6309 on the local thread, see if you like it, hehehe


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

@gerry: ohh okay. I'll bring one of my watches there to try their service.

@vanexel: where will you post pics? I'd like to see them too


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> @gerry: ohh okay. I'll bring one of my watches there to try their service.
> 
> @vanexel: where will you post pics? I'd like to see them too


@mousemouse, at manilatonight.com, under the seiko thread, i remember that you were a member there and lionel was your repairman, right?


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

yeah, i forgot my password and lost his number after i "left" the watch scene. I got interested in another hobby which sucked up all my money, plus I didn't like how my old watch purchases were performing. I saw the white knight in SM north some time back and couldn't stop thinking about it lol. I guess I can't do anything about this addiction.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> yeah, i forgot my password and lost his number after i "left" the watch scene. I got interested in another hobby which sucked up all my money, plus I didn't like how my old watch purchases were performing. I saw the white knight in SM north some time back and couldn't stop thinking about it lol. I guess I can't do anything about this addiction.


yeah go for the white knight, i remember collecting all vintage chronos to start my seiko collection, but lately, i shifted to divers, and most of them quartz professional divers, easier to maintain and more accurate, and lately ive been buying a few new model seikos, my favorite right now is my 1000 meter darth tuna!


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

the darth tuna is very nice but personally, I were to spend that kind of money, I'd add a little more and get the marine master 300m. I was luckily able to ask a friend to buy for me a 300m tuna in tokyo, right before it was replaced by the newer, more expensive model. The dollar was only ~40 then so I got the watch for less than 16k. 

By the way, I recently saw a auto 600m auto tuna in the watch repair shop in cherry foodarama. The watch was sweet. I asked the repairman about the watch but someone just dropped it off for servicing. I was really hoping that watch was for sale hehe.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

mousemouse said:


> Can anyone give a suggestion as to where to have old seikos serviced. I visited the service center in quirino/taft avenue but the attitude of the staff put me off. I have a 6309, 6138, and some other old seikos that are not keeping acceptable time anymore. For the 6309, the service center couldnt source a replacement crystal during that time. Any suggestions?


Try the watch repair shop inside Puregold Araneta Ave. cor E. Rodriguez QC called Orasan. I think the owner has been in the business for the longest time as he has some pictures in his shop to prove it. His shop was located at Glori supermarket Del Monte ave. until it closed down.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> the darth tuna is very nice but personally, I were to spend that kind of money, I'd add a little more and get the marine master 300m. I was luckily able to ask a friend to buy for me a 300m tuna in tokyo, right before it was replaced by the newer, more expensive model. The dollar was only ~40 then so I got the watch for less than 16k.
> 
> By the way, I recently saw a auto 600m auto tuna in the watch repair shop in cherry foodarama. The watch was sweet. I asked the repairman about the watch but someone just dropped it off for servicing. I was really hoping that watch was for sale hehe.


the mm300 costs about double that of my quartz darth tuna, i personally had the mm300 in my hands, but it was too heavy for me and double the price...


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

hi,, does anyone know where i can find vintage or old models of seiko?

i know the place along recto, florentino torress but im not sure i want to deal with those guys. heehehhe( although i studied 6 yrs in a chinese school very near that place)

kinda hoping for a brick and mortar /shop.. ill even try that parco in quezon ave.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^They have some pretty fair condition vintage Seikos and Citizens at that watch shop at Parco, but they're kinda pricey if you're used to the prices on Ebay.ph. 

@takobets, I've tried that watch shop in Puregold. The old guy seems to know his stuff, but takes shortcuts! I was horrified when he tried to fix the loose springbar on my vintage Citizen with superglue! I took the watch back and said I'd changed my mind about having the springbar secured.


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

@vanexel: I thought the price difference of MM300 and the 1000m tuna was only 400$. I remember seeing the MM300 for 1.6kUSD and the tuna for 1.1+k. The MM300 is 2k+ now. How woudl you rate the 1000m tuna vs the regular 300m one?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> @vanexel: I thought the price difference of MM300 and the 1000m tuna was only 400$. I remember seeing the MM300 for 1.6kUSD and the tuna for 1.1+k. The MM300 is 2k+ now. How woudl you rate the 1000m tuna vs the regular 300m one?


actually my 300m tuna is the old version, from the 1980's, while my 1000m tuna is the new one, both are quartz, but the 1000 is much larger!! and lighter because of the ceramic and titanium case, adn i have no favorites, both are my fave seikos


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

kababayans, rolex in greenbelt 5 have been robbed, sayand talaga because they might have copped a limited edition or a day date in platinum..hahays basta mabuhay ang philippines


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

any price updates on japanese watches in citizen avenida, time lucky farmers and prestige?

thanks


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Prices have gone up slightly in all the watch shops I've visited the past two days. Not a huge increase though.


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Prices have gone up slightly in all the watch shops I've visited the past two days. Not a huge increase though.


thanks gerry,,, i know i can count on you,, hehehe

im coming home on december.. im getting a blue mako for sure or a sumo?

salamat 'dre


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

PH guys i can't find the Blue Mako now in Farmers can someone enlighten me where should i buy it in Metro Manila area?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

nethskie said:


> PH guys i can't find the Blue Mako now in Farmers can someone enlighten me where should i buy it in Metro Manila area?


I was looking for the Mako too in Farmers yesterday, wala din akong mahanap. I didn't see it in any of the watch shops in SM North either. Your best bet would be the Avenida-Ongpin stores I guess.


----------



## nethskie (Apr 20, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> I was looking for the Mako too in Farmers yesterday, wala din akong mahanap. I didn't see it in any of the watch shops in SM North either. Your best bet would be the Avenida-Ongpin stores I guess.


i don't want to go to Avenida since it's hard to commute there i hope i can find Blue Mako soon...


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

I haven't seen any blue Mako nor Hogrider around Avenida and Ongpin either. Out of stock lang ba o talagang hindi binebenta ito even before?


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah,, i asked my sister to look at ongpin,, nada !!!

ariston in avenida,, still zero,, she doesnt know citizen.. so i think theres no stock of the mako at the moment.

have you guys tried prestige?


----------



## seamonkeyman (May 11, 2009)

i bought my blue mako from lucky time in cubao earlier this year. maybe they're just out of stock?


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

hi guys!

what is the current selling price of the black monster on a rubber strap? while we're on the topic, can you also please tell me where it is available?
preferable cubao area :-!

thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Could anyone recommend which watch shops around Farmer's cubao that is reputable, has good selection, and good prices?

After doing some backreading, this is what I found but some of them I'm not sure the exact location:

Lucky Time @ Farmer's Plaza
My Watch @ Gateway Mall
Prestige @ ???
Allied Emporium @ ???
Citizen Emporium @ ???


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

Stern said:


> Could anyone recommend which watch shops around Farmer's cubao that is reputable, has good selection, and good prices?
> 
> After doing some backreading, this is what I found but some of them I'm not sure the exact location:
> 
> ...


Lucky Time has the best prices. Bought a BFK there for 10 grand.
My Watch is most Swiss... and expensive.
Prestige, AFAIK, has no branch in Cubao. Only at SM North and SM Manila.
Allied Emporium has relatively poor selection.
Citizen Emporium, also AFAIK, has no Cubao presence.

You can try Washington at Ali Mall.
Or other sellers at Farmer's second floor, just beware of Feikos in a few stores.


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you guys ever seen the hogrider being sold anywhere here?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

hey guys, havent been to the seiko shops in malls lately, but i saw a land monster here at the forum, is it available in the philippines, i want one!!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

For those looking for Orient makos, I saw both blue and black models at City Time in SM Fairview.


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> For those looking for Orient makos, I saw both blue and black models at City Time in SM Fairview.


how much gerry?

by the way,, im coming home next week. maybe some of you guys want to meet up and maybe go to avenida or cubao?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

koko said:


> how much gerry?
> 
> by the way,, im coming home next week. maybe some of you guys want to meet up and maybe go to avenida or cubao?


Sorry, didn't get a look. I'm pretty sure it'll be in the P4.5-5k range.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Have you guys seen the SRP043 being sold here in Manila? Attached a picture...I wonder if it's got the $300 price tag here ;-) It's a really interesting model and would love to try it on...any idea guys? Thanks!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

gerrylb said:


> @takobets, I've tried that watch shop in Puregold. The old guy seems to know his stuff, but takes shortcuts! I was horrified when he tried to fix the loose springbar on my vintage Citizen with superglue! I took the watch back and said I'd changed my mind about having the springbar secured.


Thanks for the info gerry ill think twice now before i have my watch serviced by them.

Heads up guys saw a couple of blue makos at SM Mega time trend and hour glass selling for P4k after 30% discount. I think they are sister companies. Question guys.. where can i find yellow caesars here in Manila? Either the kinetic or chrono will do. And how much? Thanks.


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

@gerry: I had my watch serviced in Parco. Initially, the watched ran 10sec a day slow and had some stains inside the crystal. When I brought back the watch to the shop, the timing machine showed that the deviation was +1. Probably was my wearing style and the age of the watch. Anyway, they regulated it to suit my wear style and it is now about +1.5sec a day. They also cleaned the stains. I brought the watch to a trip to the sea and the watch held up fine. I'd recommend this watch store to everyone else. Thanks for the recommendation

I have another question and this is quite OT but I think this is best suited here. I'm getting the watch bug back and i'm particularly interested in a fifty fathoms homage. Either the precista prs-50 or the mkii stingray. I know the quality of these watches are top notch but has anyone here in the Philippines experienced shipping watches from overseas? I have shipped watch parts (dials and hands) and it arrived no problem. It was opened in the post office but I only paid the post office fee. However, I'd imagine that whole watches would be more catchy to the customs personel in the post office? I'm afraid of getting taxed heavily. Any experiences? tips?


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Mousemouse,

I had a vintage Orient diver sent to me from Australia via EMS. The watch cost only $160 (about 8,000php) but I was taxed close to 4,000php. For EMS, you need to go pick up the watch near the old domestic airport and it's a real pain in the a$$...the whole ordeal took about 3 hours for me. EMS shipping service is fast...however the amount of tax we need to pay is outrageous. I have no idea where they got the basis to tax me %50 on a orient watch...I was "lucky" enough to do some under the table deals...

Anyways, my suggestion is to do regular registered shipping...I had two cheaper watches sent to me via regular mail...it took 21 days before I received a notification for pick up at the local post office but the lines are much shorter and the customs officers were pretty lax...they never even opened my package...simply asked me to pay the 35php fee. I've just bought two g-shock watches using regular registered mail...hoping the same custom officers are there...cheers!


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

dondi said:


> Hi Mousemouse,
> 
> I had a vintage Orient diver sent to me from Australia via EMS. The watch cost only $160 (about 8,000php) but I was taxed close to 4,000php. For EMS, you need to go pick up the watch near the old domestic airport and it's a real pain in the a$$...the whole ordeal took about 3 hours for me. EMS shipping service is fast...however the amount of tax we need to pay is outrageous. I have no idea where they got the basis to tax me %50 on a orient watch...I was "lucky" enough to do some under the table deals...
> 
> Anyways, my suggestion is to do regular registered shipping...I had two cheaper watches sent to me via regular mail...it took 21 days before I received a notification for pick up at the local post office but the lines are much shorter and the customs officers were pretty lax...they never even opened my package...simply asked me to pay the 35php fee. I've just bought two g-shock watches using regular registered mail...hoping the same custom officers are there...cheers!


I guess I'd just have the item shipped in US and wait for a relative to bring it home. I also had an experience with the customs near the airport. Ordered a martial arts uniform for 99$ with free worldwide shipping. It was declared as 20$ by the seller and the shipping invoice indicated a cost of about 50$ for the shipping, which sounded about right. Customs computed the taxes to be more than 1500!. How can the tax be worth more than the declared item? They include the shipping fees in the computation. Anyway, I was also 'lucky' enough by bribing the customs personnel to get the item out.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

mousemouse said:


> I guess I'd just have the item shipped in US and wait for a relative to bring it home. I also had an experience with the customs near the airport. Ordered a martial arts uniform for 99$ with free worldwide shipping. It was declared as 20$ by the seller and the shipping invoice indicated a cost of about 50$ for the shipping, which sounded about right. Customs computed the taxes to be more than 1500!. How can the tax be worth more than the declared item? They include the shipping fees in the computation. Anyway, I was also 'lucky' enough by bribing the customs personnel to get the item out.


Goodluck bro ...hope you're able to receive it...hassle talaga customs dito...but I thought of an alternative when I had the itch to purchase a MIIK...here's the website...Anders is a great guy and I think he's based in Singapore...might be easier for you since you might have relatives in Sing or just take a Cebu Pac flight there as it'll be chearper then paying the customs calculated tax :-d

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/MKII.html


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

dondi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have you guys seen the SRP043 being sold here in Manila? Attached a picture...I wonder if it's got the $300 price tag here ;-) It's a really interesting model and would love to try it on...any idea guys? Thanks!


Any of you guys see the SRP043 here in Manila?  having an itch to buy another thick diver ;-)...thanks!


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, is there any places you recommend where they sell 24mm quality leather straps around Tondo, Manila? And the price too if you can. 

Thanks


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

maybe some of you guys are interested. ill post the link here just to advertise a little and for those who do not visit the for sale thread.

PROTREK PAG40
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2544099#post2544099


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

related to my question regarding shipping watches, i found this blog entry which may be of use to some of you guys:

http://www.yousaytoo.com/shopping-in-the-us-has-never-been-easy-with-johnny-air-cargo/66902

Johnny air offer this service of recieving the items in NY and then bringing them in to you. The seller bought two protreks (probably around $250-300 ea) and paid only 1200 to get them here, no dealing with customs. I think this would be a cheaper option (US shipping + johnny air charges vs. International shipping + customs) with much less headache. I was supposed to try this right now but christmas spending has put off my watch purchase. I'll post if I try this.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

hows it going, pinoy seikoholics?

happy new year to all and spreading some spirit. seiko spirit, that is.










*note to self: need to take better pic


----------



## mrpenaflor (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, im planning to give myself a gift this new year with a watch. I've been looking for a Seiko White Knight (SKXA47K1) but was not able to get hold of this piece. I've been to Seiko outlets in Ayala and SM here in Cebu (i'm from cebu by the way) and they dont have it there. anyone know of a watch store here in cebu that have this watch? or recommend an online seiko seller so that i may get this online.. any help would be appreciated. :roll:


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy New Year kabayans! Saw this watch while surfing the net. Unfortunately, I can't find a higher resolution photo. Any info on this?


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

mrpenaflor said:


> Hello everyone, im planning to give myself a gift this new year with a watch. I've been looking for a Seiko White Knight (SKXA47K1) but was not able to get hold of this piece. I've been to Seiko outlets in Ayala and SM here in Cebu (i'm from cebu by the way) and they dont have it there. anyone know of a watch store here in cebu that have this watch? or recommend an online seiko seller so that i may get this online.. any help would be appreciated. :roll:


saw the white knight in Citizen Emporium Avenida a few weeks back. did not ask for the price. you can call them and ask for a quote. :-!

Address: 531 Rizal Avenue Extension1000 Manila, Philippines Manila Metro Manila
Tel no.: 7330127


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

pupuek said:


> saw the white knight in Citizen Emporium Avenida a few weeks back. did not ask for the price. you can call them and ask for a quote. :-!
> 
> Address: 531 Rizal Avenue Extension1000 Manila, Philippines Manila Metro Manila
> Tel no.: 7330127


good evening sir pupuek, i miss my OM very much, and i would like to have an orange dialed seiko, did you happen to see and orange knight there? thanks


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

hi vanexel! I can't remember if there was an orange knight in the store.. what i did see is an orange monster on a rubber strap. 

you can always call the store to ask if they have the orange knight on stock. they are very accommodating! just be sure to get the model number since they are not familiar with the nicknames watch enthusiasts give to the watches.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

for those interested in the SKX000J (japan version traditional divers),
i found a shop along ong pin that sells japan version skx divers. the shop has the 007j, 009j and the 011j. the prices in the store are generally higher than citizen emporium's(around 700 higher). still cheaper compared to stores in the malls. :-d

however, if you plan to buy from this shop, be sure you research the watch you're interested at first. btw, i found this place while searching for the skx401(pepsi version of the skx399). i entered the shop and a chinese guy asked me what i was looking for. i pointed at the skx399 in his display and told him i was looking for the pepsi version of that watch. he told me he had it sitting in another shop - i told him i'll just eat then ill come back to see the watch. when i came back and to my surprise, there it was, the super rare skx401! 

i inspected the watch closely and found something odd.. the dial of the watch is flat black..:think: back then i wasn't sure if its supposed to be black or dark blue. i decided to just go home and research the watch first.. upon researching the net, i found out that the 401's dial should be dark blue and NOT black. i told myself maybe the lighting inside the shop was bad and that i could have missed the dark blue hue of the 401:-s. 

i came back to the store 2 weeks after and verified that the 401's dial was indeed black.:rodekaart from what i can deduce, i think the store owner just swapped a pepsi bezel to the 399's and gave it to me as a 401.:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart 

moral of this story, if its too good or too easy to be true, it probably ain't.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

hello again! just want you guys to know that there is a new forum for filipino watch enthusiasts. google philippinewatchclub. although most of the guys there are panerai and other high-end watch brand collectors.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

I think i know this place, almost bought an SKX011J there a year ago. Good thing you were aware that the 401 has a blue dial! The seller probably ran over to F. Torres and had the bezel of a 399 swapped for that of an 009!



pupuek said:


> for those interested in the SKX000J (japan version traditional divers),
> i found a shop along ong pin that sells japan version skx divers. the shop has the 007j, 009j and the 011j. the prices in the store are generally higher than citizen emporium's(around 700 higher). still cheaper compared to stores in the malls. :-d
> 
> however, if you plan to buy from this shop, be sure you research the watch you're interested at first. btw, i found this place while searching for the skx401(pepsi version of the skx399). i entered the shop and a chinese guy asked me what i was looking for. i pointed at the skx399 in his display and told him i was looking for the pepsi version of that watch. he told me he had it sitting in another shop - i told him i'll just eat then ill come back to see the watch. when i came back and to my surprise, there it was, the super rare skx401!
> ...


----------



## leerick (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys a newbie here, nice to see kababayans on this forum, been fence sittin for a while on the forums on wus decided to join up since i cant resist those darn threads and posts anymore. so hi everyubody!


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a bunch of automatics that I only wear once a week. Does anyone know where to buy some kind of auto winder that can hold a lot of watches and keep it moving to keep the charge?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

you can visit lucerne or chronos in the malls. they have various selections of watch winders.



Stern said:


> I have a bunch of automatics that I only wear once a week. Does anyone know where to buy some kind of auto winder that can hold a lot of watches and keep it moving to keep the charge?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

mrpenaflor said:


> Hello everyone, im planning to give myself a gift this new year with a watch. I've been looking for a Seiko White Knight (SKXA47K1) but was not able to get hold of this piece. I've been to Seiko outlets in Ayala and SM here in Cebu (i'm from cebu by the way) and they dont have it there. anyone know of a watch store here in cebu that have this watch? or recommend an online seiko seller so that i may get this online.. any help would be appreciated. :roll:


i was also looking to check out this watch, but can't seem to find one, i guess it is already discontinued. will post if have some luck finding it.


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

i saw an OM and a BM at prestige MOA. it costs 8k+ for the SS. :-( i think it's better to buy in avenida considering the price difference b-)


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

pupuek said:


> for those interested in the SKX000J (japan version traditional divers),
> i found a shop along ong pin that sells japan version skx divers. the shop has the 007j, 009j and the 011j. the prices in the store are generally higher than citizen emporium's(around 700 higher). still cheaper compared to stores in the malls. :-d
> 
> however, if you plan to buy from this shop, be sure you research the watch you're interested at first. btw, i found this place while searching for the skx401(pepsi version of the skx399). i entered the shop and a chinese guy asked me what i was looking for. i pointed at the skx399 in his display and told him i was looking for the pepsi version of that watch. he told me he had it sitting in another shop - i told him i'll just eat then ill come back to see the watch. when i came back and to my surprise, there it was, the super rare skx401!
> ...


Hi, can you pm me the name of the store and how to get there? How much is the bezel swapped 399? thanks


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

takobets said:


> Hi, can you pm me the name of the store and how to get there? How much is the bezel swapped 399? thanks


i cant remember the store's name but from sta. cruz church, enter ong pin street and stay on the left side. i think its the first or second store that has a SEIKO sign. disregard the stores that are selling feikos.. i mean do not count them (although i think they do not have the SEIKO signs outside their store). in any case, just stay on the left side of ong pin from sta. cruz church, its the only store selling japan divers (skx000J).. you'll see it for sure.

skx japan (21 jewels in the dial) = Php 6,800
skx malaysia/singapore/??? = Php 6,000


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

ches said:


> i was also looking to check out this watch, but can't seem to find one, i guess it is already discontinued. will post if have some luck finding it.


was in avenida last tuesday. i saw a white knight inside citizen emporium. not sure though how much but it would probably cost around 7.5k to 8.5k pesos. aside from citizen emporium, i also saw it inside another watch store along avenida. if its already discontinued and you really want one, i suggest you visit avenida one of these days and grab one for yourself! :-!


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

i almost forgot. i have some good news for the orient fans. i also saw the Orient Sub CER00008(sapphire glass version) and the Orient Hogrider CEM75001 inside Citizen Emporium. both were black. price for the sub is 4k and 5.5k for the hog. Enjoy! :-!

Pictures borrowed from YEOMAN's posts


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

i called up citizen emporium and asked for a BM, with SS is priced at 7.4k... hmmm i hope it gets lower than that when my budget is ready


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Pupuek! Thats so much cheaper than prestige's sale price :-!

Wow hogrider finally arrived! thanks for the heads up! I just got a pepsi mako from washington festival mall. They still have the black and blue mako there. I was supposed to get the black one but there was a small scratch on the glass thats why I settled for the pepsi.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

sir takobets, where did u buy those silicone straps,thanks


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Sir vanexel i got the black president style strap from SM north edsa for P299. Its the watch store beside washington. When I went to Ever Commonwealth, i was surprised to see a lot of watch makers around the mall. I saw the same strap for only P120!! That's where I got the blue one for the same price. I also got a SS from them for only P150. The owner even gave me free 2 pairs of spring bars! His assistant was selling the bars for P20 each. The black one with deployment clasp, I got from Time Focus SM fairview for P250. I saw the same strap from a different seller at Ever Commonwealth for P350. I highly recommend the watch kiosk I got the blue strap from at Ever Commonwealth. Very easy to talk to and cheap straps and service. He said battery change ranges from P35 up depending on the size of the battery. His stall is either 2nd or 3rd one on the left side if you use the main entrance.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

takobets said:


> Sir vanexel i got the black president style strap from SM north edsa for P299. Its the watch store beside washington. When I went to Ever Commonwealth, i was surprised to see a lot of watch makers around the mall. I saw the same strap for only P120!! That's where I got the blue one for the same price. I also got a SS from them for only P150. The owner even gave me free 2 pairs of spring bars! His assistant was selling the bars for P20 each. The black one with deployment clasp, I got from Time Focus SM fairview for P250. I saw the same strap from a different seller at Ever Commonwealth for P350. I highly recommend the watch kiosk I got the blue strap from at Ever Commonwealth. Very easy to talk to and cheap straps and service. He said battery change ranges from P35 up depending on the size of the battery. His stall is either 2nd or 3rd one on the left side if you use the main entrance.


thanks takobet, but ever commonwealth and sm north edsa are far from my place in binondo, since you said that watch makers around tha mall had one of those straps, i think the wholesale strap sellers in florentino torres will have them, will be going to my suki jose soto next week there, so ill look for those straps, thanks


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

mondo said:


> i called up citizen emporium and asked for a BM, with SS is priced at 7.4k... hmmm i hope it gets lower than that when my budget is ready


The going price for Mako is P3,700 to P3,900.


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Citizen Emporium at Avenida has a good selection of Orient as of today. The black Hog is gone. They still have the blue one. P5,400 for the Hog. The have a few Blue Makos, white, blue and black submariners with sapphire, racing semi-skelton white CFT00006W, Power Reserve dual time CDH00001B, Metro series CDBAA003A (square dial), circular face CFH01001B, and a lot more.

It's worth dropping by. Don't ask me for the prices, I don't know.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Stern said:


> Citizen Emporium at Avenida has a good selection of Orient as of today. The black Hog is gone. They still have the blue one. P5,400 for the Hog. The have a few Blue Makos, white, blue and black submariners with sapphire, racing semi-skelton white CFT00006W, Power Reserve dual time CDH00001B, Metro series CDBAA003A (square dial), circular face CFH01001B, and a lot more.
> 
> It's worth dropping by. Don't ask me for the prices, I don't know.


just went there at at 1 pm, bought the green dialled military for 3500, will buy the blue dialled velatura next, 12k was the price the owner gave me!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats on your purchase vanexel! i was also in the area but wasn't able to drop by citizen emporium as i was pressed for time.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Finally got to handle and try on the Orient "Hogrider" in Trinoma. Was not impressed. The watch looks great, but feels rather cheap. The bracelet is very light, and the bezel feels "tinny." Worst of all, the day pusher isn't a screw-in, so you could accidentally change the day when handling the watch. The Mako is still a much better watch IMO.


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

gerrylb said:


> Finally got to handle and try on the Orient "Hogrider" in Trinoma. Was not impressed. The watch looks great, but feels rather cheap. The bracelet is very light, and the bezel feels "tinny." Worst of all, the day pusher isn't a screw-in, so you could accidentally change the day when handling the watch. The Mako is still a much better watch IMO.


I have both the Mako and the Hog. I happen to like the Hog. It feels solid, heavy, and felt like a good quality watch. I like the bigger sweeping second hand. The Mako looks better because it's proportionally correct. I agree that the bracelet on the Hog is rather cheap but there's always the option of buying a better one. Parang gawa sa lata ang bracelet.

What I didn't like is the Orient sub. That one felt light and cheap. I was planning to get that one when I went there but when I compared it to the Hog, the Hog just seems better (if you don't look at the bracelet).

If I can just find a good solid bracelet for my Hog, it would be perfect.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

guys, do you know where i can find an orange knight here? thanks


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone ever see this in Manila? ;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice orient, but sadly havent seen one here, but if im not mistaken, the price of that orient is high compared to the normal seiko divers


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

vanexel said:


> just went there at at 1 pm, bought the green dialled military for 3500, will buy the blue dialled velatura next, 12k was the price the owner gave me!


which military seiko is this? this one? 








picture from yeoman's blog


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

pupuek said:


> which military seiko is this? this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.roachman.com/seiko/military/SNZG15.html

Really like my 2 version.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

pupuek said:


> which military seiko is this? this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct!! but the dial color is green with green strap! beautiful!


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi vanexel,

Thanks...I've been searching for it here in Manila. This Orient is about $400...a little more expensive than seikos but it's got a power reserve! Which is a function I unfortunately do not have yet...and would like to add to my collection :-d

Thanks again...if other folks have ever seen it here in Manila...please let me know...would love to try it on first before thinking of a purchase...

Thanks,
Don


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Hi kababayans,

I ordered the william jean super oyster type II (with solid end links) for seiko divers. It is still brand new, still inside the plastic wrap that william used. At first I was planning on putting this on my SKX009 however, I'm in need of cash right now so I am selling it to whoever wants it for 3K (i paid around 3.6k for it with shipping to the Philippines). For everyones' peace of mind and security, I'll only be doing COD transactions, no shipping/bank deposits (for now). Meet ups in Ortigas, Quezon City and San Juan area. PM me if interested. Btw, the clasp is only two holes, the 4 holes clasp was out of stock when I ordered mine.

_Note: sorry for OT. i posted here because this sale is only for residents of the Philippines._

here's Isthmus' review https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=68970&page=22

sample pics as per william jean's posts:


----------



## netherworld (Feb 23, 2010)

man these ebay sellers all the time have a set price online, then another for their actual shop..i dont think its illegal, just a bit sneaky hehe..Are you sure the model is authentic? not to say Philipino factories are dodgy, just that you never know these days...Amazon these days seems to be selling a S%#T load of retro watches atleast that way you can beat annoying "last minute bid increase wars" on ebay...Check out http://retrowatches.org , these guys apear to be listing quite a few nifty seikos and casios (mainly low quality cheaper collector watches tbh..). only downside is they give hardly any info on the watches, not even a large image! I personally need a 2mb pic lol of a watch im considering to buy online, just to check out any scratches and blemishes |>


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

hello to all...
i find it great that there's a filipino community really into seikos...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi pupuek. Got a chance to see those watches msyelf a couple of weeks back. The CEM75001 is one beast of a watch! Nice! Quite hefty and very solid.

I wonder if the lume has improved on these new sapphire crystal subs? My pre-sapphire sub has one of the *worst lumes *among my watches*.*


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

there are a few sale items at prestige in moa. the 399 is priced at 6.8k and bullets at 7.5k ;-)


----------



## J Angelo (Feb 19, 2010)

*OM bracelet on SKX*

Hi everyone,

Newbie here. been lurking around the forum for weeks now. Would anyone know if the nice OM bracelet fit the SKX diver case? i know it sounds stupid but I'm just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

*Re: OM bracelet on SKX*



J Angelo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Newbie here. been lurking around the forum for weeks now. Would anyone know if the nice OM bracelet fit the SKX diver case? i know it sounds stupid but I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


the OM bracelet is 20mm. SKX007/009/XXX is 22mm.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Stern said:


> The going price for Mako is P3,700 to P3,900.


Wow... that's cheap, Stern! And to think I asked my sister to order one from the US!

Good thing, what with the discount, it comes out to nearly the same. No shipping charges.

I'll look at the other models when I'm in Manila. Thanks for the tips on availability, Stern, and keep on posting!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

mondo said:


> i called up citizen emporium and asked for a BM, with SS is priced at 7.4k... hmmm i hope it gets lower than that when my budget is ready


Hello, new at watch keeping. Can someone help with the acronyms?

is BM Blue Mako?

And what's AD? I keep on reading AD but was previously too shy to ask!


----------



## DoctorC (Jan 28, 2009)

AsianSpeed said:


> Hello, new at watch keeping. Can someone help with the acronyms?
> 
> is BM Blue Mako?
> 
> And what's AD? I keep on reading AD but was previously too shy to ask!


AD = Authorized Dealer (as opposed to a gray market dealer which usually doesn't have a factory warranty)
BM usually means Black Monster (seiko) OM = Orange monster


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you, DoctorC! 

And a few more questions.... How much does an OM (now, I can talk like a true watch geek!) cost, in a Manila store?

I was doing my rounds of the pawnshops and second-hand stores, and I found an Orange Monster with Rubber Strap for 5,100 pesos. Good condition. The bezel does not turn as easily as the ones in the YouTube videos. I nearly bought it, but I thought, maybe I was being fooled by the guy behind the counter when he told me that a new one costs 12,000 pesos.

And on to a different question - do the Manila-based WatchYouSeekers do meet-ups? Specially the ones active in the Seiko/Citizen thread? 

I hope to join you on my next trip to Manila. And let's do the rounds - Avenida, Cubao, the works! And visit your suking watch repair guys. (Ah, to the Non-Tagalog Speakers. Suking = favorite, go-to-guy)

I was going over the backposts, and there was one highly recommended - I have to hunt for that again.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

hello asianspeed, sad to say but we rarely get to have meet ups here, we just converse through this forum

correct, i got the military for 3500 at citizen emporium, it costs more at prestige because its located inside the mall, just ride the lrt and alight at carriedo station, ul see the shop along avenida, hope this helps


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

are there zulu type straps available in avenida suited for SKX divers? i'm looking for a 4 ring zulu :roll:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mondo said:


> are there zulu type straps available in avenida suited for SKX divers? i'm looking for a 4 ring zulu :roll:


Unfortunately I haven't found any all these *years*. And I'm in the Avenida area almost every weekend! What you _will _find in Avenida are basic 18mm nylon straps which are only suitable for the old Seiko military and the like.

It looks like we'll have to order online for sizes 20mm and above. Anyone know of a reliable site to order from?


----------



## irongeek (Aug 15, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Hi pupuek. Got a chance to see those watches msyelf a couple of weeks back. The CEM75001 is one beast of a watch! Nice! Quite hefty and very solid.
> 
> I wonder if the lume has improved on these new sapphire crystal subs? My pre-sapphire sub has one of the *worst lumes *among my watches*.*


Hi Tsarli,

No they haven't improved yet. I have a Sapphire Orient Sub and their lume is pathetic. But I am quite happy with its accuracy. I bought it almost a month ago, set the time and date, and since then, i have never pulled the crown to set the time again. The stories of Orient's accuracy were true. :-!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all -

I'm interested in a white-faced diver's type Seiko watch. I am choosing between these two:

http://www.roachman.com/seiko/automatic/SNZG37.html
(picture on the left, white face)

*"White Knight"*
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=162674
(picture down in the middle of the page)

So far, the White Knight seems like a more interesting watch since it is a textured dial.

Is the White Knight or the first one available in the Philippines? source and how much, please? I'm not from Manila, and I would like to go straight to the source since I don't have much time to go around.

The last post I found in this forum is dated February, from Pupuek, and reads as follows:


> was in avenida last tuesday. i saw a white knight inside citizen emporium. not sure though how much but it would probably cost around 7.5k to 8.5k pesos. aside from citizen emporium, i also saw it inside another watch store along avenida. if its already discontinued and you really want one, i suggest you visit avenida one of these days and grab one for yourself!


Thank you, everyone - this is such a great thread!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

*Looking for Seiko Tuna Can and Frankenmonster*

Hello all -

Does anyone know if these are sold in the Philippines?

1. Seiko SBBN007: Tuna Can
2. Seiko SKZ255 "FrankenMonster"

And how much, please? Most of my watches are sedate and tame, and I want a wild watch this time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^The Tuna can isn't sold in the Philippines. The frankenmonster is easy to find, most mall stores will have it for around PhP10k. The white knight, though discontinued, isn't hard to find either in most watch stores. Price is usually anywhere between PhP7-9k.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Seiko Tuna Can and Frankenmonster*

the SBBN007 can be bought in hongkong at around 900+$, just add 400 more and you can have the 1000m tuna, happy hunting


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^The Tuna can isn't sold in the Philippines. The frankenmonster is easy to find, most mall stores will have it for around PhP10k. The white knight, though discontinued, isn't hard to find either in most watch stores. Price is usually anywhere between PhP7-9k.


Thank you, Gerry! I think I'll aim for one or the other for my next watch. It's probably going to be a White Knight - I don't have a white-faced dial yet. The Frankenmonster is a very interesting watch, though!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Seiko Tuna Can and Frankenmonster*



vanexel said:


> the SBBN007 can be bought in hongkong at around 900+$, just add 400 more and you can have the 1000m tuna, happy hunting


Gulp. Wow. Is that US $ or Hongkong $?



Thank you, Vanexel!


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

i was able to get a black with white stitches maratac elite strap for my SKX diver c/o ichronoclast. i fitted the oem fatspring bars which i somehow regret doing because it seems impossible to remove now without damaging the strap. the combo looks very good indeed but i would need to a add another hole to fit my 6.5" wrist :think: now i'm thinking of having it swapped with a 4-ring zulu... :-s


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Seiko Tuna Can and Frankenmonster*

if it was in HK$, i would have bought 10 watches, bought my 1000m tuna for 10k HK$, hehe, happy hunting asian speed


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Can someone please point me in the direction of a reliable and inexpensive source of NATO/Zulu straps? A local source would be great but if there aren't any (which I suspect) then an online one would do.


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Can someone please point me in the direction of a reliable and inexpensive source of NATO/Zulu straps? A local source would be great but if there aren't any (which I suspect) then an online one would do.


visit ichronoclast.com, their shop is an audio shop in GB1 :-! i was about to buy a 22mm 4 ring zulu but the stock was nowhere to be found. so i ended with the maratac elite instead. there was a lone 22mm 2 ring zulu color gray that time (holy wed). but there are lots of 20mm like the bond, orange, single stripes... oh wish i had a monster :think:


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^They have Zulus?! At last a local distributor!


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

mondo said:


> visit ichronoclast.com, their shop is an audio shop in GB1 :-! i was about to buy a 22mm 4 ring zulu but the stock was nowhere to be found. so i ended with the maratac elite instead. there was a lone 22mm 2 ring zulu color gray that time (holy wed). but there are lots of 20mm like the bond, orange, single stripes... oh wish i had a monster :think:


i think the shop's name is architectural audio, bought my leather straps for my tunas there


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mondo said:


> visit ichronoclast.com, their shop is an audio shop in GB1 :-! i was about to buy a 22mm 4 ring zulu but the stock was nowhere to be found. so i ended with the maratac elite instead. there was a lone 22mm 2 ring zulu color gray that time (holy wed). but there are lots of 20mm like the bond, orange, single stripes... oh wish i had a monster :think:


I posted my thanks last night but now it's nowhere to be found. :think:

Anyway *marami pong salamat*! Finally, a local source for NATO and Zulu straps. I'm heading over to Greenbelt 1 (this Friday if it's a holiday)! :-!


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

your welcome tsarli  and i'm gonna wait another 2 months before for their next order of 22mm zulus. the remaining maratac straps last week were mostly 20mm 2-ring zulus. 

yup, vanexel is correct about the shop name in greenbelt  it's an audio shop, so just inquire about the watch straps ;-)


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mondo said:


> your welcome tsarli  and i'm gonna wait another 2 months before for their next order of 22mm zulus. the remaining maratac straps last week were mostly 20mm 2-ring zulus.
> 
> yup, vanexel is correct about the shop name in greenbelt  it's an audio shop, so just inquire about the watch straps ;-)


BTW, how much were they selling their Maratac Zulus/NATOs? I hope there are still some NATOs left.


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

the Zulu straps are priced at 1k. i can't recall seeing a NATO :-s but the Bond strap zulu caught my attention :-!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^They have some pretty fair condition vintage Seikos and Citizens at that watch shop at Parco, but they're kinda pricey if you're used to the prices on Ebay.ph.
> 
> @takobets, I've tried that watch shop in Puregold. The old guy seems to know his stuff, but takes shortcuts! I was horrified when he tried to fix the loose springbar on my vintage Citizen with superglue! I took the watch back and said I'd changed my mind about having the springbar secured.


Where is Parco, Gerry?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^Parco Supermarket is on Quezon Ave., QC. If you're coming from Quezon Circle, it's on the right just as you cross EDSA.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^Parco Supermarket is on Quezon Ave., QC. If you're coming from Quezon Circle, it's on the right just as you cross EDSA.


Ok, thank you, Gerry!


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,
This is my first post although I've been on lurk mode for several months already. 

I have some Seikos, a Citizen and recently a black Mako2. Some call the Mako 2 the Hogrider but I really doubt if that's its real nickname. I seem to have spotted that as a playful name given to it by somebody on WUS and somehow that nickname stuck. 

It's not easy to find Zulus/Natos here in Manila but glad to know there's one shop in GB1 that I can check soon. I usually get my 3 or 5 ring Zulus with black hardware or lo-lite hardware and Natos on-line and have them shipped to my nephew in the US. And then either he brings them over to me or I pick them up whenever I'm there. 

I'm sure many of you know there's been a new release extreme Nato. It's slightly thicker than the regular Nato and somehow worth the extra price diff. They look really cool on FMs.

There's a small store, WatchStrap, at AliMall that sells rubber/leather straps and they only have a nylon 2 piece available. The salesperson said they used to carry a few Zulus in the past but they never re-stocked. They say they also buff and polish on-site and one can wait for the finsihed product. Haven't seen their work yet so I can't make a reco. This store is almost in front of Timeworks, the authorized service center of Orient, Tag, Oris etc.

There are also 3 or 5 stores in Avenida that carry nylon straps (2 pc) but none carry Zulu/Nato, at all. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

sixty9ners said:


> There's a small store, WatchStrap, at AliMall that sells rubber/leather straps and they only have a nylon 2 piece available. The salesperson said they used to carry a few Zulus in the past but they never re-stocked. They say they also buff and polish on-site and one can wait for the finsihed product. Haven't seen their work yet so I can't make a reco. This store is almost in front of Timeworks, the authorized service center of Orient, Tag, Oris etc.
> 
> There are also 3 or 5 stores in Avenida that carry nylon straps (2 pc) but none carry Zulu/Nato, at all.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I saw that store in Ali Mall last February when I had my Orient multieyes serviced at Watch Works. It was closed back then. Figures that the Zulus would all be sold out by now. o|

Speaking of sold out, I got *the last 20mm Bond Zulu* over at Architectural Audio (ichronoclast.com) at Greenbelt.










You could probably order from Epoy, owner/proprietor(?) of ichoronoclast. Nice guy. :-! There are still some20mm S-series striped Zulus left. Black with red, black with blue, black with OD stripes. BTW, they don't carry NATOs, only Zulus.

My buddy also discovered this store in Parco (the grocery) along Quezon Ave. that sells NATOs. He got me this 18mm black NATO from that store.










Sadly, they're fresh out of anything over 18mm.

Slim pickings talaga tayo pagdating sa NATO/Zulu mga kabayan. :-(


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Great strap there! Sometimes it's also called the "skunk" because of its pattern. I used to like these striped Natos and wore them in high school a few centuries ago but now that I'm much older, I tend to lean on the conservative solids. I have a coast guard orange, however, and an incoming signal red with black hardware.

I might also do some travelling soon and if have time, I can get some Zulus and Natos and most likely get some Bonds, regimentals, country colors....mostly 22mm so they'll fit our Seikos to a tee. If I have any extras, I'll post them up and you can see them.

Just came from Avenida today and bought a Seiko SRP043K1 (kamikaze??? Pilot cum Diver, right?). Love it for its heft, dimensions and weight. Lume is fantastic but is junior compared to the FM lume. The lack bezel insert, however, is very dull and I find the black Mako 2 bezel insert better because of its luster and sheen. The bracelet of this Kamikaze is ho-hum.....looks a little crude but heck, it's on 4r15, hacks and has a diver extension. It's still a great diver at 200m.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

sixty9ners said:


> Great strap there! Sometimes it's also called the "skunk" because of its pattern. I used to like these striped Natos and wore them in high school a few centuries ago but now that I'm much older, I tend to lean on the conservative solids. I have a coast guard orange, however, and an incoming signal red with black hardware.
> 
> I might also do some travelling soon and if have time, I can get some Zulus and Natos and most likely get some Bonds, regimentals, country colors....mostly 22mm so they'll fit our Seikos to a tee. If I have any extras, I'll post them up and you can see them.
> 
> Just came from Avenida today and bought a Seiko SRP043K1 (kamikaze??? Pilot cum Diver, right?). Love it for its heft, dimensions and weight. Lume is fantastic but is junior compared to the FM lume. The lack bezel insert, however, is very dull and I find the black Mako 2 bezel insert better because of its luster and sheen. The bracelet of this Kamikaze is ho-hum.....looks a little crude but heck, it's on 4r15, hacks and has a diver extension. It's still a great diver at 200m.


how much did you get it for? 10K? thnks


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Elena wouldn't budge below P10,045. But I got a nice Seiko original white box and a forthcoming good deal on a Citizen Orca in blue plus a reservation on another OM in rubber for my son's birthday?
You hit the price on the spot!



vanexel said:


> how much did you get it for? 10K? thnks


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

If you run out of "Knights" in Manila, you can usually be lucky in the provinces although slightly higher-priced. KCC Mall in Gensan and a store or 2 in SM Davao carry the "Knights". 


AsianSpeed said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm interested in a white-faced diver's type Seiko watch. I am choosing between these two:
> 
> ...


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

does 4r15 really hack?


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

sixty9ners said:


> If you run out of "Knights" in Manila, you can usually be lucky in the provinces although slightly higher-priced. KCC Mall in Gensan and a store or 2 in SM Davao carry the "Knights".


Yup, I was able to get one.... Thank you, Sixty9ners! Thank you for your reply, too!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

*What to do with a 399?*

I want to get a 399 - but the generic rubber strap is rather too bland.

I'm looking for suggestions from my friends here who are more advanced in strap-know-how (paging Jeff!). What will look good with a 399? I was thinking Jubilee bracelet perhaps? How much is an original Jubilee? I don't know if that is what they have in the AD's.

Thanks Guys - and the 399 is going to be the last one for a long long time... I'm giving up on the other things on the wish list for now.

But I can always change straps, right?


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

ches said:


> does 4r15 really hack?


 Ches, I just bought the SRP043K1 or Kamikaze yesterday. The 4R15 is an elaborated 7S26, per the watchsmith, Ebet, of Seiko in G4. It's a hybrid hack in the sense that as you adjust the time, the second hand moves back and stops. So if you wanna synchro your time, you've got be very precise with your own timing.
I was disappointed with the bezel insert of the SRP043. It was dull, without any sheen and looked like it was made as an afterthought. In contrast, the cheaper Orient Mako 2 CEM75001B has a superb, superb insert enough to give the Rollei Sub a run for its money. 
The 20mm lug width is just that, a lug width, but the bracelet's first link is a full 25mm wide! The links meet at the clasp end at a decent 22mm. Lume isn't as great as the FM's or 009's but good enough. It's a heavy and substantial diver though and overall, I'm happy.


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: What to do with a 399?*

Asianspeed, sorry for the late reply. I answered you twice today but twice the message got lost in cyberspace. Too bad. I also posted pics.

To answer your query, that 399 of yours is not a very common one. I think originally it came in both Jubilee and rubber, 3 vented, straight. the dial is dark gray/black so if you want my personal opinion for straps, I'd go extreme Zulu in black or gray. I wouldn't go skunk, Bond or regimental for the 399. Somehow, you'll bastardize the heritage (just my opinion). 
If you're up to it, and secure with your manhood, you can then go signal red Zulu with lowlite hardware. You'll never go wrong with that.

Hope this helps. I'll PM you my email so that what happened to me a while go, won't happen again. I can send pix to you easier that way too.

All the best, amigo! Congrats in advance for the 399.



AsianSpeed said:


> I want to get a 399 - but the generic rubber strap is rather too bland.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions from my friends here who are more advanced in strap-know-how (paging Jeff!). What will look good with a 399? I was thinking Jubilee bracelet perhaps? How much is an original Jubilee? I don't know if that is what they have in the AD's.
> 
> ...


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you, Sixty9ners, for the suggestions! I'm doing a search on Zulu straps now, to see what they look like. And I can imagine the 399 on those things - It will look very clean and sporty, with a touch of refinement (bezel detail, clean face, etc.)

Thank you, and grateful as always, for generously sharing what you know in this hobby!


AsianSpeed


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

sixty9ners said:


> Ches, I just bought the SRP043K1 or Kamikaze yesterday. The 4R15 is an elaborated 7S26, per the watchsmith, Ebet, of Seiko in G4. It's a hybrid hack in the sense that as you adjust the time, the second hand moves back and stops. So if you wanna synchro your time, you've got be very precise with your own timing.
> I was disappointed with the bezel insert of the SRP043. It was dull, without any sheen and looked like it was made as an afterthought. In contrast, the cheaper Orient Mako 2 CEM75001B has a superb, superb insert enough to give the Rollei Sub a run for its money.
> The 20mm lug width is just that, a lug width, but the bracelet's first link is a full 25mm wide! The links meet at the clasp end at a decent 22mm. Lume isn't as great as the FM's or 009's but good enough. It's a heavy and substantial diver though and overall, I'm happy.


congrats, on the new 4r15 diver, i was contemplating on buying the mako2 also, heftier than the mako, but too much divers already in the collection  I also like the blue orca citizen titanium and the sinn like seiko srp031 with 4r15 movement.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm back on board, thanks to AisanSpeed's PM. 

I've been busy with Photography but now I think I'll mix both loves by taking more pictures of my watches. 

Any sightings of JDM models locally? Samurai TI or SUMOs?

Mabuhay!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

AsianSpeed said:


> Thank you, Sixty9ners, for the suggestions! I'm doing a search on Zulu straps now, to see what they look like. And I can imagine the 399 on those things - It will look very clean and sporty, with a touch of refinement (bezel detail, clean face, etc.)
> 
> Thank you, and grateful as always, for generously sharing what you know in this hobby!
> 
> AsianSpeed


The 399 also looks pretty good on a Nato. I've got mine on one:


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> The 399 also looks pretty good on a Nato. I've got mine on one:


Very very nice, Gerry!

Mine is still on generic rubber!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello one and all....

Does anyone have a modded watch here in the Philippines? and the next question is, does anyone do modding here?

I'd love to have a Seiko diver done this way:

http://www.10watches.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=70154016

Love the color yellow, specially this time of the year!


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

since we're on the topic of nato (and zulu), i just want to share some pics of my 401 on a gray 3 ring zulu. sorry the pics are a bit overexposed.


































enjoy! ;-)


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> since we're on the topic of nato (and zulu), i just want to share some pics of my 401 on a gray 3 ring zulu. sorry the pics are a bit overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.... there's really something about a Pepsi Bezel! I'm starting to get cravings again.

Nice watch, Pupuek!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

pupuek said:


> since we're on the topic of nato (and zulu), i just want to share some pics of my 401 on a gray 3 ring zulu. sorry the pics are a bit overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE, O WHERE DID YOU FIND A 401!!!???


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

My 399 on a brand new Maratac Elite.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello again...

Back to Modded watches - a guy on this forum showed me some of his modified watches.










It's from Eddie. User name HDEddie1. 
Profile - https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=23090

It's a Soxa Mod. New 007, with new dial, new hands. I'd like to see some of these modded watches in person.

Does anyone have one?


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

gerrylb said:


> WHERE, O WHERE DID YOU FIND A 401!!!???


got it from a watch store near my place ;-)

@asianspeed
i don't think there are a lot of modified seikos here in the philippines for the reason that the good parts for modding are not available locally unless you're going for the OEM look (e.g. using a 6309 or 6217 dial inside an SKX case), you can source these parts from ebay.ph. plus i don't think there are a lot of pinoys who are confident to DIY there mods.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

mondo said:


> My 399 on a brand new Maratac Elite.


Very nice! You got that from Greenbelt or did you order from abroad? Wish i could get my hands on something like that!


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

hey gerry, i got that strap from greenbelt1  did you also get your gray zulu there? i'm still waiting for Will's SO type 1. it's been exactly a month already since my purchse :-(


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^I got the Zulu from another local forum member who ordered it from abroad. Gotta schedule a trip to Makati to see if there are any other Maratacs in stock. :think:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks once again to those who pointed the way for the rest of us to Epoy's Maratacs in Greenbelt 1!



















Only downside is... now most of the stocks are gone. :-d


----------



## junjunjunior (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi kababayans! hehe I was also desperately looking for NATOs and ZULUs here in RP for my ecozilla.. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find 1, to I tried to make my own zulu inspired straps.. hehe here's a link of my attempts..
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286768


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice one, Gerrylb. Here's my black FM on black extreme zulu


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's another one of my babies with a 3 ring Zulu. I added a compass just for the heck of it. Nobody does this anymore....


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh boy.

Seriously craving for a canvas strap after seeing your pictures.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

junjunjunior said:


> Hi kababayans! hehe I was also desperately looking for NATOs and ZULUs here in RP for my ecozilla.. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find 1, to I tried to make my own zulu inspired straps.. hehe here's a link of my attempts..
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286768


Hi junjujnjunior! You could try *Architectural **Audio * over at *Greenbelt 1*. Last Wednesday they still had an orange 22mm 3-ring Maratac Zulu. Haven't asked Epoy (the proprietor) but I believe you can place orders if you had a particular strap in mind. Yun nga lang, you'll probably have to wait for a month or two.

BTW, very very nice DIY straps there! :-! I was thinking of making one myself but haven't come around to doing so. Just yesterday I was taking a serious look at our pet dog's collar and thinking thoughts of DIY NATOs :-d. Maybe one could use webbing straps sold in outdoor stores like _Habagat _in Megamall. Those webbing look and feel like the material used in Maratacs.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

pupuek said:


> since we're on the topic of nato (and zulu), i just want to share some pics of my 401 on a gray 3 ring zulu. sorry the pics are a bit overexposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow congrats bro! is this officially out? i also saw one in jubilee for P8k. anybody know how much this is in CE?


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

junjunjunior said:


> Hi kababayans! hehe I was also desperately looking for NATOs and ZULUs here in RP for my ecozilla.. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find 1, to I tried to make my own zulu inspired straps.. hehe here's a link of my attempts..
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286768


bro, bakit di mo i-negosyo ito? dito pa lang ang dami mo nang customer. I thought of doing this a number of times, problema tamad ako eh hahahaha


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

@takobets, what do you mean by officially out? sold as brand new again? if yes, i have no idea. you saw one in jubilee for 8k, an skx401? (can you verify that it is original?) PM me where! ;-)

i have a friend who's in singapore right now and the nato/zulu straps are available there. i had mine bought from there :-! I have also been thinking of selling these locally.. that is if the demand is high. Just PM me if you're interested so I can get a feel of the demand. turnaround would probably be around 2-3 weeks, i'm guessing the price would be somewhere around 1.3k to 1.5k.


----------



## mousemouse (May 17, 2007)

Another source for zulu type strap is Mr. Noah Fuller of 10watches. I have tried his zulu type straps and like it better than the 'divertec' brand sold by gnomonwatches. It is not as stiff, but still has a more solid feel than a NATO. 15 bucks with free shipping pa. I have also tried a couple of his mod pars and they are excellent


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

so difficult to source natos and zulus, i just made do with some silicone straps for my divers


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Whoa!!!

Mega-Drool! Very Nice!

:-!



vwbeetle said:


>


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello Jeff,

As you know, the FM is high on my list, well, mostly because you recommended it and as I kept on going back to it, I'm starting to like its big personality.

Does the plastic shroud show signs of wear earlier than the stainless steel parts? That's the only thing that's keeping me away from it... and the fact that it costs more than my Knights.

Thanks, Jeff!

Ronnie



sixty9ners said:


> Nice one, Gerrylb. Here's my black FM on black extreme zulu


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Ronnie,
The shroud is made or black resin and is quite durable. I hardly use it because I have other watches but a friend of mine uses it as a daily beater and so far, no chips nor cracks. With your line of work as I know it, I am sure the risk of damage to the shroud will be very low. The spots you see on my shroud in the picture are actually dust particles or pieces of cotton burling from my jeans' pocket. Many times I keep the watch in my pocket and maybe the static causes the cotton burls to stick to the resin. 
Overall, I'd say the shroud is weaker than the steel and it could break and scuff much earlier if you happen to bang it up against something really tough like a door knob, a door jamb, an elevator door or a car door's edge. 
Hope this helps but I'd reco you get an FM. The blue-faced one is quite hip. The black one comes on as a serious, straight to the point personality.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello Jeff,

Thank you for your response!

Yes, I think I'd like the Black Franken. Probably the reason why I did not pick it up at that point was because I had my blinders on the minute I saw the Knight. And the model I was looking at was in yellow, and I wasn't a fan of the yellow face/big lume combo. I still want to get a yellow watch - probably not a yellow Franken though.



> The blue-faced one is quite hip. The black one comes on as a serious, straight to the point personality.


Excellent suggestions, as always, Jeff!

Ronnie



sixty9ners said:


> Hi Ronnie,
> The shroud is made or black resin and is quite durable. I hardly use it because I have other watches but a friend of mine uses it as a daily beater and so far, no chips nor cracks. With your line of work as I know it, I am sure the risk of damage to the shroud will be very low. The spots you see on my shroud in the picture are actually dust particles or pieces of cotton burling from my jeans' pocket. Many times I keep the watch in my pocket and maybe the static causes the cotton burls to stick to the resin.
> Overall, I'd say the shroud is weaker than the steel and it could break and scuff much earlier if you happen to bang it up against something really tough like a door knob, a door jamb, an elevator door or a car door's edge.
> Hope this helps but I'd reco you get an FM. The blue-faced one is quite hip. The black one comes on as a serious, straight to the point personality.


----------



## xevere (Jul 11, 2008)

This one looks really nice. Too bad I have skinny wrists.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

pupuek said:


> @takobets, what do you mean by officially out? sold as brand new again? if yes, i have no idea. you saw one in jubilee for 8k, an skx401? (can you verify that it is original?) PM me where! ;-)


yup bro that's what i meant 

here's the 401 i saw










side by side with the 007 and 009 

btw i saw a hogrider at hourglass in sm mega. there's also a restock of 399's in most of the shops i went to.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

xevere said:


> This one looks really nice. Too bad I have skinny wrists.


Also saw these last Saturday in my _suking tindahan_ Citizen Emporium, Avenida. Not for all tastes to be sure but they are interesting. Have to pass though, I'm saving up for them new *Spork *Divers. :-!

If you look at the overall look its surprising Seiko didn't brand these as "Seiko 5 Sports". Wasn't able to handle one so I just noticed now that these have drilled lugs?


----------



## dragon22 (Feb 2, 2009)

I swapped the bezel of my skx171 with an 007 and the mod looks hot  Also used a black maratac NATO.

It gives my diver a distinct feel, I love the black date and the chrome outline on the 171 divers.



AsianSpeed said:


> Hello one and all....
> 
> Does anyone have a modded watch here in the Philippines? and the next question is, does anyone do modding here?
> 
> ...


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

dragon22 said:


> I swapped the bezel of my skx171 with an 007 and the mod looks hot  Also used a black maratac NATO.
> 
> It gives my diver a distinct feel, I love the black date and the chrome outline on the 171 divers.


Wow, that sounds interesting. I hope you can post pics!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

as requested im posting more pix of my 401

obligatory wrist shot 








oops its out of focus ;-)









thats better :-d

i asked the saleslady if i can have the metal display stand









which she readily gave to me after I payed for the watch 









group shot with the box, manual and international warranty card









lume shot


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

taas ko lang :-d

Got bitten by the seiko bug again yesterday and got this.




























lume shot


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

sir takobets, where did you get that orange bullet? been looking for 1, how much?, thanks, great watch and pics


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks sir Vanexel  I got it from Ltimestudio SM Valenzuela for P6.8k, 6 months to pay at 0% interest. I think they still have a couple OB's in rubber strap for P6.3k. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks takobets, but sm valenzuela is quite far from my place, will look at l time studio at robinsons place someday


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

hi everyone, new here.

am looking to purchase my first automatic. i've decided it to be a seiko. particularly, the Orange Monster. 

I've been to SM North and the lowest quote i got was 8,300 php. 

Could you give me a ballpark figure and where I could get it? I doubt i could go to Avenida though. I plan to get one tomorrow already. I want to get the best deal. 

Thanks in advance and great thread here!


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just sharing my latest Seiko. Model SNZE95. Not sure if this is available in RP.

Case diameter- 44mm
Bezel diameter- 39mm
13.5 mm thick
strap width- 22mm
Movement- 7S36B


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

Got my OM yesterday! Question, how do I set it up in such a way that the Date will ONLY show the ENGLISH date? Or does it really switch between Spanish and English as the day passes.

Thanks!


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

jaredamoroso said:


> Got my OM yesterday! Question, how do I set it up in such a way that the Date will ONLY show the ENGLISH date? Or does it really switch between Spanish and English as the day passes.
> 
> Thanks!


Just in case you have not figured it out yet. Pull the crown 1 click, turning the crown clockwise will set the date, turning the crown counterclockwise will set the day. Once you set the day in English, the day will change between 1:00-3:00 AM still in English.


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

tm223 said:


> Just in case you have not figured it out yet. Pull the crown 1 click, turning the crown clockwise will set the date, turning the crown counterclockwise will set the day. Once you set the day in English, the day will change between 1:00-3:00 AM still in English.


Thanks so much!!! Your post really helped. So, the Day (Mon, tues) change will happen between 1-3am, but not necessarily in the same time the Day number (1,2,3) changes. And during 1-3am, there is a period when the Spanish Day appears until the English one does.

Thanks! Am enjoying the OM very much!


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

jaredamoroso said:


> Thanks so much!!! Your post really helped. So, the Day (Mon, tues) change will happen between 1-3am, but not necessarily in the same time the Day number (1,2,3) changes. And during 1-3am, there is a period when the Spanish Day appears until the English one does.
> 
> Thanks! Am enjoying the OM very much!


That is right. The date changes at around 12 midnight.

Glad your enjoying the OM. :-! Post a pic for us to enjoy too. :-d


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

Is the "watchadoo" bracelet available locally (in the philippines)? If you're selling one, I am willing to buy


----------



## snoifee (Mar 4, 2010)

jaredamoroso said:


> Is the "watchadoo" bracelet available locally (in the philippines)? If you're selling one, I am willing to buy


I would also like to know if this is available locally? thanks guys!


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

nice! yes this is available locally and at a good price point too. i have also taken notice of this model before because the case is reminiscent (somehow) of a shrouded diver. that's a great looking strap too


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

look at what i found


















do any of you guys know what model this is? case is as big as that of an skx's


----------



## snoifee (Mar 4, 2010)

dennis612 said:


> nice! *yes this is available locally and at a good price point too.* i have also taken notice of this model before because the case is reminiscent (somehow) of a shrouded diver. that's a great looking strap too


Cool! where?


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

can the skx401k be still found in your country?

:thanks


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

hi kohym. i guess i was lucky to find one NOS recently because i haven't seen one ever since.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

for those looking for NATO straps, i found some in the Luminox kiosk in robinsons galleria for PhP1350 size 20 in black and green.

also, for those looking for watchcases, i bought a couple from a seller in Facebook. there are 5 slots, 8 slots and 10 slots available in different colors.

i got 2 black 8 slot cases for 999 each with free shipping pa


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

@dennis- hindi ba tumatama sa relo yung cover ng box pag sinasara?


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

hindi bro. may allowance siya kaya may konting clearance


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Dennis,

PM sent on the watchboxes...hope you can share details...thanks!

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Kabayans! Just thought I'd give the NATO strap hunters among you the head's up: bought a NATO strap from a Quezon City-based member. He sells them for P600. Sizes are 20 and 22mm. BTW he got them from Singapore.










As you can see he's got lots so hindi na siguro tayo mauubusan niyan. :-d If anyone's interested just let me know and I'll PM you his number para kayo na magusap ng derecho.

Cheers.


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for the plug Tsarli ! However Im out of the country and will be back by early next week. For those interested just pm me and I will contact you when I get back.


----------



## Alpha-q (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi guys im selling my SNJ017 pilot watch maybe youre interested here is the link http://alphaq2.multiply.com/photos/album/55/Photo_Album_2010-06-30

im selling it for 8,500.00, time to lessen my collection.

low in batter, thus the low batt signal. light scratches on the clasp as you can see it.

09175325246


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hey guys! i've been doing some back reading a bit and learned about the Citizen Emporium in avenida. I've become quite a seiko fan (just started with the Monster last feb, then got a military seiko 5 last May, and a Black New Mako just recently -- apologies, the last one wasn't a seiko hehehe). would you know (since there were a lot of pages already), if the one in avenida is still open? plan to go there this sat  thanks in advance!


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

kcohsg said:


> Thanks so much for the plug Tsarli ! However Im out of the country and will be back by early next week. For those interested just pm me and I will contact you when I get back.


Thank you for the great item! Highly recommended! My Orange Monster is now on a 22mm Black Nato


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

kcohsg said:


> Thanks so much for the plug Tsarli ! However Im out of the country and will be back by early next week. For those interested just pm me and I will contact you when I get back.


So how do we get straps from you?

contact # ?, Thanks


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Jared!!


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

Deyn Man said:


> hey guys! i've been doing some back reading a bit and learned about the Citizen Emporium in avenida. I've become quite a seiko fan (just started with the Monster last feb, then got a military seiko 5 last May, and a Black New Mako just recently -- apologies, the last one wasn't a seiko hehehe). would you know (since there were a lot of pages already), if the one in avenida is still open? plan to go there this sat  thanks in advance!


citizen emporium in avenida is still very much open. apologies are unneccessary since seiko owns orient anyway so technically its also a seiko hehehe


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Hi Kabayans! Just thought I'd give the NATO strap hunters among you the head's up: bought a NATO strap from a Quezon City-based member. He sells them for P600. Sizes are 20 and 22mm. BTW he got them from Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got my natos from kcohsg last sat! :-! very happy with it! i got my previous natos in singapore, the ones kcohsg is of similar / better quality! :-! and it turns out cheaper (the one i got sell for $14-$16usd).

sir kcohsg, hope you could get more variations and color combos the next time you buy natos ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

dennis612 said:


> citizen emporium in avenida is still very much open. apologies are unneccessary since seiko owns orient anyway so technically its also a seiko hehehe


great! sadly had no more time last saturday to go to avenida. but will definitely go there before the month ends! :-! thanks for the heads up! ;-)

btw, would you know where i could get a blue hogrider (New Mako)? got my black hogrider from time trend / hour glass. loving it so much that i want the blue one too. but they don't carry the blue ones..<|


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

jaredamoroso said:


> Thank you for the great item! Highly recommended! My Orange Monster is now on a 22mm Black Nato


22mm? :think:
i have natos for my BM but on 20mm :think:


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> 22mm? :think:
> i have natos for my BM but on 20mm :think:


yes sir! it works! i posted the pics here --- https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=419671


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

@Deyn Man, kayo yata yung nakasabay ko last Saturday around 11:30am in Starbucks Trinoma. I was in a hurry that time I just bought the bond NATO then took off ;-)

@kcohsg, thanks for the bond NATO!!! :-D


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mondo said:


> @Deyn Man, kayo yata yung nakasabay ko last Saturday around 11:30am in Starbucks Trinoma. I was in a hurry that time I just bought the bond NATO then took off ;-)
> 
> @kcohsg, thanks for the bond NATO!!! :-D


yes sir!;-) actually when i sat down beside kcohsg, there were around 2-3 guys who bought then left at once... i might have been taking my time or you guys were just in a hurry :-d
i'm extremely happy on the Natos i bought (i got a 22mm black one for my hogrider) and 2 bond straps (22mm and 20mm) for a buddy ;-)


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> yes sir!;-) actually when i sat down beside kcohsg, there were around 2-3 guys who bought then left at once... i might have been taking my time or you guys were just in a hurry :-d
> i'm extremely happy on the Natos i bought (i got a 22mm black one for my hogrider) and 2 bond straps (22mm and 20mm) for a buddy ;-)


yeah, I overheard sir kcohsg asking what watch you were holding and i heard Orient... then I saw the black hogrider :-!

lovin' the 22mm bond NATO for my SKX399 b-) i'm getting some compliments with my new combo. |>


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

i was there last saturday! you must be the other two i saw. after the sale i went to the seiko AD. i think one of you was also there! too bad we don't know everyone personally.


----------



## nvv (Jun 9, 2008)

Also got 2 bond straps in 22mm and 20mm from kcohsg and am very happy with them. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

jaredamoroso said:


> i was there last saturday! you must be the other two i saw. after the sale i went to the seiko AD. i think one of you was also there! too bad we don't know everyone personally.


that would probably be me :-d 
checked out the seiko ad after... hehehe :-!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

got a new watch! woohoo!!! :-!
check it out here! :-d
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=3148404#post3148404


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'm off to Avenida tomorrow! it will be my 1st time i think to go there.. plan to go to Robinson's Manila and leave my car there then just take the LRT to Bambang Station? Or do I go down at the Carreido station? anyways, hope to snag a watch or two :-! wish me luck!;-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck , pls. post what watch you got. carreido station is the right stop. down the station you can start your watch hunting on the left side of the street. citizen emporium is my fav store there, look for Elena, im sure she can give you a good discount.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'm back! Thanks ches for the tips:thanks

initial plan was to go and find a blue hogrider and that was it! sad to say, no blue hogrider.. plus the white military G03 i bought just this week was Php700 cheaper there...:-(

but, i was able to snag an SRP043 :-! will try to post pics as soon as the mrs arrives (she brought the camera)...:-!

again, thanks ches! :thanks and i must agree too that Elena is the best!:-! very accommodating unlike the others|> thanks to the others too, good tip on leaving the car and just take the LRT :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

here it is:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=422388
some pics...


----------



## nvv (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats on another great pick up Deyn! The Spork really looks good. My dad has the same watch and it does have really good presence on the wrist. 

Seems like you've caught the Seiko bug really bad. Thank you for sharing your pics.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

i currently have only 2 divers watches left, a 300m tuna and 1000m tuna, sold my orange monster, 6309, 6105 and 600m ashtray, now i want a beater diver again, miss my OM so much, but still cant decide if i buy the OM or this watch u just posted, a real beauty!!


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

Deyn Man said:


> here it is:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=422388
> some pics...


If that had a day wheel, I'd be all over it. That's really nice!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vanexel said:


> i currently have only 2 divers watches left, a 300m tuna and 1000m tuna, sold my orange monster, 6309, 6105 and 600m ashtray, now i want a beater diver again, miss my OM so much, but still cant decide if i buy the OM or this watch u just posted, a real beauty!!


i have a black monster... but so far... i think this will definitely take the Monster';s status if the price is right...Php8,800 or roughly $190USD. as long as you get it below the monster, i say go for this one instead!:-!;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> i have a black monster... but so far... i think this will definitely take the Monster';s status if the price is right...Php8,800 or roughly $190USD. as long as you get it below the monster, i say go for this one instead!:-!;-)


wow, 8,800 pesos, thats really a bargain, a fellow forumer bought that military divers for 10k


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i re-read what i wrote and was cringing... hehehe!:-d

first, the SRP is more expensive than the Monster no matter what deal or discount you get (unless of course you get it pre-owned)..:-! so please disregard what i said! hahahaha!:-!

if you don't mind the date-only feature, then personally i think the SRP is more solid. I haven't researched yet the difference between the 4r15 and the 7s26. but i guess the difference maybe too small for us to notice. :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

nvv said:


> Congrats on another great pick up Deyn! The Spork really looks good. My dad has the same watch and it does have really good presence on the wrist.
> 
> Seems like you've caught the Seiko bug really bad. Thank you for sharing your pics.


yep! and to think it only started with the Monster back in Feb |>


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Hi Deyn Man,

did you happen to see if there was a Blue Mako(on SS bracelet) in Citizen Emporium? any idea how much it is selling these days?

BTW, your latest purchase is very nice! i'm actually contemplating on a black BFK, an OM and that Sinn look-a-like SPORK.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> Hi Deyn Man,
> 
> did you happen to see if there was a Blue Mako(on SS bracelet) in Citizen Emporium? any idea how much it is selling these days?
> 
> BTW, your latest purchase is very nice! i'm actually contemplating on a black BFK, an OM and that Sinn look-a-like SPORK.


Thank you sir 

About the blue mako, i don't remember seeing it in CE.. I remember seeing a black mako and black hogrider though.. Sorry buddy.. :-(

If it's any help, i got my hogrider in time trend for about Php5,800. So i figured, that price will still go down in Carriedo area. So mako will most likely be less expensive. Estimate would be around Php4k.


----------



## euroeg (Mar 8, 2009)

6309-7290 on president style bracelet


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

where can i get president style bracelets here in the philippines?


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

guys I really wanted to get some nato's or zulu's. Do anyone here knows where to find one. Quezon city or manila area. Im using the baby monster, mini monster or neo monster white hehe!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

For those looking for SRPs, saw a couple at Trinoma Seiko store today. The one on rubber strap is around 11T plus.


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

kramnor said:


> guys I really wanted to get some nato's or zulu's. Do anyone here knows where to find one. Quezon city or manila area. Im using the baby monster, mini monster or neo monster white hehe!


I was able to back read. Contacted ichronoclast and they informed me that there is still 3 ring zulus at their GB1 shop. Anyone here knows where to get 5 ring zulus? TIA


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

My first seiko! Purchased it at sm megamall time focus. Amateur pics. I'm just using a cameraphone.. Hehe!


----------



## nvv (Jun 9, 2008)

kramnor said:


> I was able to back read. Contacted ichronoclast and they informed me that there is still 3 ring zulus at their GB1 shop. Anyone here knows where to get 5 ring zulus? TIA


Hi kramnor,

I got my Maratac Elite from ichronoclast as well. For NATO's, try to PM kcohsg. Understand he's in the QC area. I also ordered Maratac 3 ring zulus from chronoworld. I'm just not sure if they have 5 ring zulus. You may want to give them a try.

regards, 
nvv


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

guys if your looking for maratac zulu's I recommend you go directly to architectural audio in greenbelt 1. Just purchased 2 zulu 3 rings! Dont be confused if you see the shop full of audio speakers or sound system just go inside and ask the store owner for the zulu's. Nalito ako kala ko yung katabing shop na nagtitinda ng rolex yung pagbibilhan ng mga zulu strap so tinanong ko sabi sakin nung rolex shop wala daw silang strap na zulu hehe!


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

kramnor said:


> guys if your looking for maratac zulu's I recommend you go directly to architectural audio in greenbelt 1. Just purchased 2 zulu 3 rings! Dont be confused if you see the shop full of audio speakers or sound system just go inside and ask the store owner for the zulu's. Nalito ako kala ko yung katabing shop na nagtitinda ng rolex yung pagbibilhan ng mga zulu strap so tinanong ko sabi sakin nung rolex shop wala daw silang strap na zulu hehe!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi fellow Pinoys, am parting with my Seiko White SS Samurai. I've had it for a couple of years but don't use it too often, so it's in excellent condition, and has been sized fro my 7 inch wrist. Very minor scuff marks on the case and bracelet that are barely noticeable, the bezel is in pristine form as is the dial. I've got four extra links, as well as the manual and shop warranty.

PM me for price, I decided to try out the waters locally before posting it for sale in this forum.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

didn't know i'd find some familiar handles here. hope to be a regular,learning more from you guys.
here is my OM and BFS...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hi gerry sent you a PM


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Sammie's been reserved!


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

seehoo said:


> didn't know i'd find some familiar handles here. hope to be a regular,learning more from you guys.
> here is my OM and BFS...


hi seehoo, very nice OM! :-!


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Orange Sawtooth SHC059P spotted at SM Fairview yesterday, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

anybody know where we could get replacement ss bracelets here in the philippines? was eyeing the Anvil SS bacelet. saw a blue sumo on this bracelet in the forum.. will try to look for it..


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

found it... 
borrowed pic...


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

seehoo said:


> didn't know i'd find some familiar handles here. hope to be a regular,learning more from you guys.
> here is my OM and BFS...


that's a very nice combo on your BFS, seehoo:-!
is that blue leather with blue stitches? where did you get it? i would also like something similar for my blue bfs as well because your is absolutely stunning


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

nice watches seehoo, makes me miss my OM, will definitely get one again, but before everything else, I WANT A SPORK!!!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw a couple sproks at Trinoma Seiko stores 2 weekends ago.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

dennis612 said:


> that's a very nice combo on your BFS, seehoo:-!
> is that blue leather with blue stitches? where did you get it? i would also like something similar for my blue bfs as well because your is absolutely stunning


thanks dennis612! yup it is blue leather with blue stitches. i got this blue shark strap from a strapmaker based in HK. i actually got it for some other watch with the same lug size as the bfs. but after i got this piece..i thought it will look nice with this strap. glad you like it,bro.

hi vanexel,good luck on your hunt. saw several sporks at avenida earlier this week. you might want to take a look there.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

Avenida and Cubao are the way to go for the spork. The "SEIKO" mall boutiques are pricey. Instead, try Prestige or Hour glass at SM.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Dragon Time said:


> Avenida and Cubao are the way to go for the spork. The "SEIKO" mall boutiques are pricey. Instead, try Prestige or Hour glass at SM.


guys, actually ive already seen the spork a couple of times in avenida, so yesterday i finally decided to go back to avenida and try it on, so 1st i went to citizen emporium, the old chinese lady wasnt there, instead there was the middle aged man who wasnt as accomodating as the lady, too bad the spork with the ss strap was out of stock and he was offering me the one on rubber strap, in all honesty i didnt like it on my wrist, it looked good in the display case but i didnt quite like it on my wrist, i even tried on the white ss samurai and it looked much better, and because i wanted the spork on ss made me more dismayed with the rubber strap, the male owner told me 9200 pesos was the last price, he wouldnt give in to my haggling, i read a few weeks ago of someone getting it at 8800, if im not mistaken, so i went to the next shop which i knew would be more expensive, so there it spork in ss was available, last price was 11200, so i didnt bite cuz i knew vw beetle bought it for 10k flat, so to the next store i went, then i saw a store selling die cast cars, whoa, saw 2 pcs of cararama mini coopers at 200 each, so i bought them cuz i am collecting classic mini cooper toys, hehe

so now i decided not to buy the spork anymore cuz i liked the OM (which i already had 2 years ago) and the samurai better, so i decided to visit jose soto near avenida, and to think that i had a budget of 10k for the spork, i was offered by jose a bnib g shock dw5000, a 20th anniversary reissue of the 1st ever g shock that was produced by casio, really loved the retro look, didnt take a minute for me to take it home, and there goes my 10k budget for the spork, samurai or OM, hehehe


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

sir kcohsg! apologies for being late in our meet up! thanks again for the straps!!! :-! more colors and styles next time you go abroad!!!:-! maraming salamat ulit sir! |>


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

You're welcome. Thanks again for the purchase!!


----------



## makinao (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been eyeing this since last Christmas. I only found it in Seiko and Washington SM North EDSA. This past week, the face of my handsome but utterly unreliable Rudy Project lost two numbers and the second hand. So my wife got it for me. Does anyone know the model number of this? I can't seem to find it on the net.









PS: Just found info. Its a Neo Sport SNN213


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

vanexel said:


> guys, actually ive already seen the spork a couple of times in avenida, so yesterday i finally decided to go back to avenida and try it on, so 1st i went to citizen emporium, the old chinese lady wasnt there, instead there was the middle aged man who wasnt as accomodating as the lady, too bad the spork with the ss strap was out of stock and he was offering me the one on rubber strap, in all honesty i didnt like it on my wrist, it looked good in the display case but i didnt quite like it on my wrist, i even tried on the white ss samurai and it looked much better, and because i wanted the spork on ss made me more dismayed with the rubber strap, the male owner told me 9200 pesos was the last price, he wouldnt give in to my haggling, i read a few weeks ago of someone getting it at 8800, if im not mistaken, so i went to the next shop which i knew would be more expensive, so there it spork in ss was available, last price was 11200, so i didnt bite cuz i knew vw beetle bought it for 10k flat, so to the next store i went, then i saw a store selling die cast cars, whoa, saw 2 pcs of cararama mini coopers at 200 each, so i bought them cuz i am collecting classic mini cooper toys, hehe
> 
> so now i decided not to buy the spork anymore cuz i liked the OM (which i already had 2 years ago) and the samurai better, so i decided to visit jose soto near avenida, and to think that i had a budget of 10k for the spork, i was offered by jose a bnib g shock dw5000, a 20th anniversary reissue of the 1st ever g shock that was produced by casio, really loved the retro look, didnt take a minute for me to take it home, and there goes my 10k budget for the spork, samurai or OM, hehehe


too bad the old lady wasn't there. nonetheless,great catch and congrats vanexel! as an added info,you are right about the price of the spork with ss. i think a friend also got it for P10k...while an OM with a ss bracelet is priced at P7k.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

seehoo said:


> too bad the old lady wasn't there. nonetheless,great catch and congrats vanexel! as an added info,you are right about the price of the spork with ss. i think a friend also got it for P10k...while an OM with a ss bracelet is priced at P7k.


yeah, the old lady gives a better discount, i bought a military seiko from her, and she even gave me a great price for the velatura, i think ill get the OM again or the sammie, the spork can wait for its a new model, thanks seehoo


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

@vanexel, I had a very similar experience with that same watch. I was all set to buy one but when I actually tried it on, I just didn't like the look on my wrist. I was wearing my 399 at the time, and the "Spork" looked kinda cheap compared to it. We're lucky I suppose, being able to try on these watches before we purchase them.


----------



## Ashed (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering how much the Orange Monster is going for there in the Philippines? Watches are rather on the expensive side here in Thailand so I just want to see if it's similar elsewhere in Southeast Asia.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> @vanexel, I had a very similar experience with that same watch. I was all set to buy one but when I actually tried it on, I just didn't like the look on my wrist. I was wearing my 399 at the time, and the "Spork" looked kinda cheap compared to it. We're lucky I suppose, being able to try on these watches before we purchase them.


gerry, there were 2 things that i really liked about the spork, the dial and the bezel, the clicks on the bezel were really crisp, but i didnt like the strap and the lug size, thought of buying the one in rubber strap and replace it with a nato, but the 20mm lug size (correct me if im wrong) just didnt match the massiveness of the watch, the sammie was really attractive, except that i prefer an orange dialed one, and no more watches for me this year, bought 3 casios already, save up for a sumo next year, or maybe a MM, hehe


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Ashed said:


> Hey guys,
> I was just wondering how much the Orange Monster is going for there in the Philippines? Watches are rather on the expensive side here in Thailand so I just want to see if it's similar elsewhere in Southeast Asia.





seehoo said:


> ...while an OM with a ss bracelet is priced at P7k...


Hi Ashed,
Black and Orange Monsters are basically priced the same.. as quoted earlier, cheapest Mosnter can be had for Php7,000 on SS bracelet in select stores.. got mine early this year for Php8,000+.


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> @vanexel, I had a very similar experience with that same watch. I was all set to buy one but when I actually tried it on, I just didn't like the look on my wrist. I was wearing my 399 at the time, and the "Spork" looked kinda cheap compared to it. We're lucky I suppose, being able to try on these watches before we purchase them.


I know how it feels. I was lusting after an Orange Knight a few years ago. Finally saw one on rubber at Prestige. But when I put it on my wrist, it didn't feel right. That and the difficulty looking for a replacement bracelet made me go for an 007. I was still sad though, because I loved that orange.

Can you post a picture of the dw5000? It was originally my ideal first G-shock, but back then they're available only on the net, so I settled for a 5600.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Dragon Time said:


> I know how it feels. I was lusting after an Orange Knight a few years ago. Finally saw one on rubber at Prestige. But when I put it on my wrist, it didn't feel right. That and the difficulty looking for a replacement bracelet made me go for an 007. I was still sad though, because I loved that orange.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the dw5000? It was originally my ideal first G-shock, but back then they're available only on the net, so I settled for a 5600.


@dragon, i think they almost look the same, except that the dw 5600xxx series is still available today, the only available dw 5000 series are the ones being distibuted in japan, and while they look the same, the functions are now more complicated and the new ones cost almost 400$, mine is the exact replica of the 1983 version thus it being labeled as a 20th anniv reissue, want to post some pics but still dont have a photo bucket account, will try to create one soon, so ill be able to post my seiko and casio watches


----------



## Ashed (Feb 1, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> Hi Ashed,
> Black and Orange Monsters are basically priced the same.. as quoted earlier, cheapest Mosnter can be had for Php7,000 on SS bracelet in select stores.. got mine early this year for Php8,000+.


Wow, that's very cheap! I bought mine last month here in Thailand for 7,700 baht (~10,800 pesos?) :-(


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

vanexel said:


> so now i decided not to buy the spork anymore cuz i liked the OM (which i already had 2 years ago) and the samurai better, so i decided to visit jose soto near avenida, and to think that i had a budget of 10k for the spork, i was offered by jose a bnib g shock dw5000, a 20th anniversary reissue of the 1st ever g shock that was produced by casio, really loved the retro look, didnt take a minute for me to take it home, and there goes my 10k budget for the spork, samurai or OM, hehehe


Hi, does jose sotto have a store near avenida?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

no, he doesnt have a store, he just spends his time there


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

vanexel said:


> @dragon, i think they almost look the same, except that the dw 5600xxx series is still available today, the only available dw 5000 series are the ones being distibuted in japan, and while they look the same, the functions are now more complicated and the new ones cost almost 400$, mine is the exact replica of the 1983 version thus it being labeled as a 20th anniv reissue, want to post some pics but still dont have a photo bucket account, will try to create one soon, so ill be able to post my seiko and casio watches


Thanks vanexel. No, you don't have to post a picture if that's the case. I'll be looking for it in Google.


----------



## roloy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello gentlemen (or ladies), I've been a member of WUS for some time now. Mostly lurking and learning from the full-fledged horologists on the other forums. 

I've also been wanting to see my kapwa pinoy WIS here and I was surprised that there is quite a lot. NICE!

Can anyone suggest a store in Manila where they sell good/authentic NATO straps or Hirsch leather straps? I have wanted to mix & match but unable to find any reputable establishments.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

say hello to my 3 newest additions


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

nice watches! i was tempted to buy the white samurai in trinoma yesterday. had to control myself and stick to my OM and 007 (sold my 399. weirdly, i find the 007 look more appealing EVEN for dress purposes)


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

jaredamoroso said:


> nice watches! i was tempted to buy the white samurai in trinoma yesterday. had to control myself and stick to my OM and 007 (sold my 399. weirdly, i find the 007 look more appealing EVEN for dress purposes)


thanks bro! the white sammie would make an excellent addition to your OM and 007. that's 3 totally different looks for you. you may have controlled your temptation this time, good luck the next time you see it. it has long been on my wishlist, actually it is already next in line after i get a white BFS but when gerry posted it here for sale, i just had to grab the opportunity even if i was still in malaysia at the time. if ever you still get the temptation for the white sammie, it can be had in avenida for about 8 to 9k but you have to hurry, its already starting to get scarce.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new aquisitions Dennis. I like the sammy too, not yet decided on the black or white to get 

The orient 60th anniversary watch is already available locally, but the box and papers not yet arrived. I got the no. 698/1500 price after discount is P7,400. the gold version is higher around P10tplus it is handwind only and has a hack feature, the crown is made bigger for easy winding and around 20 winds to full 40hrs reserve. its keeping time within 5 sec a day.

















other links for more info.

Orient 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Watch - DT00002W « Yeoman's Watch Review
http://www.orient-watch.com/press_release/20100720.pdf

I also recently aquired a seiko srp031, the strap is comfortable, require minimal break in.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

ches!!! that anniversary Orient is so cool and so elegant! i want one!!! where did you buy it???

that SRP is also on my wishlist, i like it much beter than the spork, i am just amazed how that particular model seems to be so under the radar. hope to get one soon!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

congrats to dennis and ches!!!!:-!:-!:-!
awesome looking watches! |>

the sammie is also on my list! like ches, undecided still on whether to get the black or white one...:think:

ches, where did you get the orient! looks stunning! big congrats!|>


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guys. i got the orient 60th anniversary from citizen emporium, they also told me they have the sti limited edition but no price yet, and they just arrived the orient em7a001b model. but black face only. will check it out soon.

















yeoman have a review of the sti http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/orient-x-sti-limited-edition-watch-ser1s001b/
SPORTY AUTOMATIC | EM7A001B | ORIENT WATCH

And I hope the cem76 models will become available also. leaning toward the white face.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pwede!!!!:-! thanks ches for the info!!!! ;-)
planning to get something at the end of the month... if that doesn't push through, will most likely end up in avenida and get either a sammy or the 60th anniversary orient :-!
again, many thanks for the info! :-!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

roloy said:


> Hello gentlemen (or ladies), I've been a member of WUS for some time now. Mostly lurking and learning from the full-fledged horologists on the other forums.
> 
> I've also been wanting to see my kapwa pinoy WIS here and I was surprised that there is quite a lot. NICE!
> 
> Can anyone suggest a store in Manila where they sell good/authentic NATO straps or Hirsch leather straps? I have wanted to mix & match but unable to find any reputable establishments.


hi roloy you can try epoy of architectural audio in greenbelt 1. He has a website.

Ichronoclast Archimede Photogallery

the nato strap is not in the web, but i think he have some.


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

ches,

When will you get the box and papers?


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

nice orient ches. nagpunta ako sa citizen emporium din kanina, picture lang pinakita sa akin nung anniversary orient. parang ang intindi ko wala silang stock. based on the pics, parang maganda yung gold. nakakita din ako ng mga orient divers, pero di ko alam kung ano dun ang popular.

anyway, nung tinignan ko yung baul ko, meron din naman pala akong isang orient-- king diver. di ko pa yata nasusuot ever hehehe


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi koko no definite date sinabi kung kailan yung box and papers.
I check out the sti model yesterday its nice but no price yet, wala padin yung box.

hi vw you have to request for the orient 60th anniversary if you want. because wala pang box and papers kaya di pa nila nilalagay sa display. but i think you can request elena to have a piece kahit for viewing purpose only. Very nice orient you have there. ganda ng color combination.

the em7a001 is also available already around 4900 pesos, di ko lang nagustuhan na you have to turn the time back and forth to set the day. unlike tha mako which have the extra button to set the day.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Forgive me Father for I have "_*Sinn-ed*_". :-d

Seiko-Sinn that is. Nice to see that ches and dennis612 are also fans of this watch.










Got the last piece from Citizen Emporium yesterday (Aug 11) afternoon. I was planning on the Spork, but someone (suspek ko isa sa inyo he he) got it earlier in the day. Ok, who among you was it? No regrets though, IMO the Sinn looks much better than the Spork, not to say I won't be getting one in the future though. Nakakapanghinayang laspagin yung leather strap so I immediately swapped it for a black NATO. Maybe this will work with a Bond NATO too. Calling Johnson he he.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Ang ganda, Charlie!

Congrats!

It's quite obvious why you are drawn to this watch. It has a very interesting, dynamic face. The red/orange touches make it come alive.

Diver ba ito, Charlie?


R.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

This is very nice, ches! is it still available? Can this still be bought, tapos to follow na lang yung box/papers/warranty card?

Thank you, and congratulations on such a fine purchase!

R.



ches said:


> Congrats on your new aquisitions Dennis. I like the sammy too, not yet decided on the black or white to get
> 
> The orient 60th anniversary watch is already available locally, but the box and papers not yet arrived. I got the no. 698/1500 price after discount is P7,400. the gold version is higher around P10tplus it is handwind only and has a hack feature, the crown is made bigger for easy winding and around 20 winds to full 40hrs reserve. its keeping time within 5 sec a day.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

AsianSpeed said:


> Ang ganda, Charlie!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Maraming Salamat Po! No, this is not rated as a diver, but fortunately it features a screw down crown, a big plus in my book.

Dennis' 60th Anniv Orient is also very, very nice! I didn't notice the EM7A001B at CE but if it's around P4,500+ as he mentioned, then that is definitely next on my target list. :-!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

@ches- thanks for the infor

@charlie- wow screw down pala yung crown...nice. congrats!


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

chez, charlie

that is a nice watch. i saw that the last time i was at citizen emporium.

i couldnt decide at the time whether to get that sinn or a sammy. very small price difference between those two. right?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

asianspeed, you can request for the orient 60th anniversary, ayaw lang daw nila na may mag complain na wala pang box  they are going to borrow the gold version from the distributor puedeng tingnan 

koko, yes the price difference is small lang between the sinn and samurai. im leaning toward the black version.

charlie, congrats on your sinn-seiko. mine is running around -3-4 a day but balance out when face down, very satisfied, my orange moster is running 20plus sec. fast a day.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry double post.


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

Tsarli said:


> Forgive me Father for I have "_*Sinn-ed*_". :-d
> 
> Seiko-Sinn that is. Nice to see that ches and dennis612 are also fans of this watch.
> 
> ...


*Sinner!!!!*

i want one too!


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks chez, i really appreciate the info.

enjoy your sinn, and sammy....


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi koko didn't buy the sammy yet  instead i bought this seiko 5







, 
the hands is same style as the sumo and it's the first white dial diver style i had.


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

nice pick,,, that's the white version of the sea urchin right?

did you see the black version? hows the orient 60th doing?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

yes i think your right koko, it's called the sea urchin, yes they have the black at CE, not sure about the blue.

Very satisfied with the orient 60. just handwinding it every other day.

saw this tuna like seiko 5 in washington greenbelt 1 it's a cream colored dial and it looks nice, just saw it around 6tplus in the show window did not ask the net price may be around 4t plus


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

nasa avenida ako kanina pasilip-silip ng relo, may nakita akong seiko diver na bago sa paningin ko. hindi naman kasi ako nakakabasa ng mga seiko international forums lately kaya hindi ko alam ang nickname nitong diver na ito.

it has monster hands and a monster-type bezel and on that alone i decided to get it. here are some pics--



















recessed yung gitna ng dial--



















ang taba --



















back view--










lume shot--










nung hapon na, naisip ko kung mag-asawa ang g-shock saka monster, heto yung magiging anak. hehehe

iniisip ko pa kung nagagandahan ako.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

nice piece vw, looks like a variant of starfish. mas magaling ka maghanap di ko nakita yan


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

ayun-- *starfish*, salamat ches! may orange dial pala nito-- ang ganda! sana may lumabas dito locally hehehe


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vw, nice find! 
already did a quick search on it... its a SKZ28xx
the others i saw are:
SKZ281K (orange dial with ss case, bezel and bracelet)
SKZ283K (black dial with ss case, black bezel and rubber strap)
SKZ286 (black textured dial with gold tone case, black bezel and rubber strap)
http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/seiko-starfish-diver-skz283k/
don't know the model number of yours with white dial.
how much did you get it for? meron pa bang ibang dial colors available in avenida?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

oh in some areas they call this the seiko samurai shurikane (?) as well....
SEIKO Samurai Shurikane Automatic Diver SKZ281, SKZ281K , SKZ281K1 - 0.00 - ?? 10,700 ? ??? Seiko Samurai Shurikane Automatic Diver SKZ281K1 ? Automatic Caliber no. 7S36 23 jewels ????????? ?????????? ? , ? ? ?????? Lumibrite (¹) ???? ??? ??? ? Hard


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

hi deyn man. the only other variant i saw is an all black (dial bezel case bracelet) one.

the tags on mine say its a seiko superior, model skz279k1. got it for 6,7++ at our suking tindahan

more pics side by side with the OM so you can have a general idea of the size...



















wrist shot


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vw, maraming salamat! 
will check out our suking tindahan before the month ends 
again, thank you


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

saw this model kanina, the all black pvd. the white face is nicer for me, nice choice vw.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks ches

tried the starfish on a black nylon strap. mukhang ok


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

*Samurai Shurikane* (mukha ngang _shuriken _ano?) nice find vwbeetle! First time I've seen and heard about it. It's a beautiful timepiece!

I'm just wondering why this is apparently below the radar in this forum? Something as nice as this should have gotten more attention from the other folks around here don't you think? :-s


----------



## koko (Jun 30, 2008)

Beettle,

looks nice in a nato strap. 

pare, nasa yeoman site ang watch mo, sikat ka na !!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> *Samurai Shurikane* (mukha ngang _shuriken _ano?) nice find vwbeetle! First time I've seen and heard about it. It's a beautiful timepiece!
> 
> I'm just wondering why this is apparently below the radar in this forum? Something as nice as this should have gotten more attention from the other folks around here don't you think? :-s


oonga! haven't seen this since vw's post... ;-)



koko said:


> Beettle,
> 
> looks nice in a nato strap.


x2 pogi nga neto on Natos!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

mas maganda nga pag nato kesa nung naka SS. sinubukan ko din lagyan ng monster rubber strap, di rin masyadong maganda.

@koko- hehe ayus

minsan iniisip ko, bumili pa ng isa tapos i swap yung bezel, dial at hands hehehe


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

Hi guys! any idea where i can buy a president style bracelet for my skx007? and by any chance, anyone selling a solid end link bracelet? perhaps a wjean oyster?

thanks!!!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

i saw a president style skx007 earlier in prestige sm north edsa selling at 8100, i ask the sales lady kung meron yung bracelet lang, meron daw 1300, i was happy, but what they only have is the jubilee  

I was looking for white knight or black knight seiko, still not successful, cubao nalang di ko pa napuntahan  maybe you guys saw one.


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

I think I saw black and white knights at ever gotesco commonealth! Gogogo! Any other bracelets for sale out there for my skx007? Thanks for the response!!!


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

vwbeetle said:


> thanks ches
> 
> tried the starfish on a black nylon strap. mukhang ok


looks great vwbeetle!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

ches, i saw a white knight on rubber, and one on ss in avenida the day i got the starfish.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

jared thanks for the tip.

vw, saw that one too. but i prefer the steel bracelet, pag wala na talaga bago ko balikan , and im not sure about the stock, because base on what i read there is no rubber strap in black and white knight only on the orange. maybe they swap it. and the funny thing is the strap have the skx007 on it. now im thinking if it possible to modify the width of the rubber strap of the 007 to fit the knight.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*lol, with so many hits on this thread, I had to post one myself*

and become part of this thing!!! ;-)

Wow, Janice & fred are here too...Good to see you folks- :-!

Jim



janice&fred said:


> and he regularly visits me here in the P.I.
> his stuff is top quality if anyone wants to do a mod.
> btw is everyone from manila? if anyones in cebu feel free to contact me! :-!
> 
> ...


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

mga kabayan, sa opinion niyo, hindi ba kumpleto ang seiko diver collection pag walang 007?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

I think if you're a diehard seiko fan you have the 007, its simple and classic, value for money. and appeals to a lot of seiko fan. gmt +9 compared it to the classic adidas superstar. GMT+9 » Blog Archive » The Classic Seiko SKX007 & The Depth of Seiko Divers Watch Design

But I don't have one yet  i was looking for one with the president style bracelet but at 8t plus in prestige north edsa i think twice, because the jubilee version at avenida is only 6tplus, i was hoping they will have the president bracelet next time.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for that ches. Meron akong 009 at 011j pero strangely di ko naisip kumuha ng 007, until now. As for the president bracelet, i have a couple of new ones, so ok lang sa akin kahit naka rubber lang ayoko din naman yung hollow jubilee na nilalagay nila. Pinapalitan ko din ng solid.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi vw if you have both the 009 and 011 kailangan mo ng kunin and nawawalang kapatid nila na si james 007


----------



## snoifee (Mar 4, 2010)

Where can we get President and oyster bracelet's here in Manila?

I can only seem to find the original Jubilee bracelet. b-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

the president style bracelet skx007 is available at sm north edsa 2nd floor prestige time around p8100.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

question regarding SKX007... what are the stock bracelets it comes with?
i usually see it with a jubilee bracelet? how different is it from the oyster or president bracelet? anyone care to post pics?
thanks.


----------



## snoifee (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh! I was asking the availability of JUST the bracelets. No watch included.:-d


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

hello! i'm also looking for the president bracelet. if any of you guys have an extra lying around, PM me :-!

salamat!

PS: please pray for the souls of the victims of yesterday's hostage drama


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

seiko president bracelet--

Seiko President Bracelet - Windows Live

seiko oyster--

22mm Seiko Oyster Bracelet

yung mga bullet dati halos lahat naka-president bracelet. dun ko yata nakuha mga bracelet ko. dati may nakukuha din na oyster bracelet lang. nakapagtago yata ako ng isa


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> I think if you're a diehard seiko fan you have the 007, its simple and classic, value for money. and appeals to a lot of seiko fan. gmt +9 compared it to the classic adidas superstar. GMT+9 » Blog Archive » The Classic Seiko SKX007 & The Depth of Seiko Divers Watch Design


hahaha! good read! :-! naganahan ako dun ah! ;-) parang gusto ko biglang kumuha ng 007!:think:


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

ches said:


> I think if you're a diehard seiko fan you have the 007, its simple and classic, value for money. and appeals to a lot of seiko fan. gmt +9 compared it to the classic adidas superstar. GMT+9 » Blog Archive » The Classic Seiko SKX007 & The Depth of Seiko Divers Watch Design
> 
> But I don't have one yet  i was looking for one with the president style bracelet but at 8t plus in prestige north edsa i think twice, because the jubilee version at avenida is only 6tplus, i was hoping they will have the president bracelet next time.


interesting article! i have examples of the classic, mannerist and baroque. i still need to get my hands on the archaic!


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

it's time to GO BACK TO BASICS


----------



## nvv (Jun 9, 2008)

ches said:


> I think if you're a diehard seiko fan you have the 007, its simple and classic, value for money. and appeals to a lot of seiko fan. gmt +9 compared it to the classic adidas superstar. GMT+9 » Blog Archive » The Classic Seiko SKX007 & The Depth of Seiko Divers Watch Design
> 
> But I don't have one yet  i was looking for one with the president style bracelet but at 8t plus in prestige north edsa i think twice, because the jubilee version at avenida is only 6tplus, i was hoping they will have the president bracelet next time.


@ches - thanks for sharing this.

The 007 is really a classic. Have also been looking for a president style bracelet but am very happy with it on the oyster.










The jubilee is also a great alternative. Some people don't like it but it's okay with me.










Good luck on your hunt for an 007


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

whether it be a jubilee, oyster, or president bracelet, rubber, matarac, nato or even a leather strap...

they all work & go well with the 007's case/dial design...\

which only goes to show how truly *iconic *the 007's design is...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Guys, maiba lang...

I was surfing the net for SS bracelets for my SRP. I got the Spork but one that came on a rubber strap (this is my first diver on rubber). I did notice however, that i was allergic with the strap -- i get rashes when i wear the rubber strap. I wear my Spork on NATOs now. So anyways, i was looking for another strap (was actually looking at Yobokies' Anvil bracelet). 

I also tried sending our local Seiko Distributor a query if they sold straps too but was generally not expecting them to reply (well at least not so soon). So i got a reply and they said they will try to fine one and asked me for my cellphone number so they could send me an SMS instead for faster communication. 

They informed me that they were able to get a Strap. They also asked me what branch would be most convenient for me so they could send it there. Several hours later, i got a call from the local branch sales rep saying they already have the strap!

The long and short of it, all of this transpired in just 2 days!!!!! and got it for a fraction of the price (35+% of what its being sold on the net)!!! 

so if you guys want original seiko stuff, you may want to try sending TWLTI Seiko (our local Distributor) an email and they will be more than willing to help you out!!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

oh by the way, got a NOS 7002 Pepsi from Prestige :-!
Will try to take pictures when I get home to Manila ;-)


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> Guys, maiba lang...
> 
> I was surfing the net for SS bracelets for my SRP. I got the Spork but one that came on a rubber strap (this is my first diver on rubber). I did notice however, that i was allergic with the strap -- i get rashes when i wear the rubber strap. I wear my Spork on NATOs now. So anyways, i was looking for another strap (was actually looking at Yobokies' Anvil bracelet).
> 
> ...


That's great Deyn Man. Could you PM me their email address and if you have a specific personnel to whom you coordinated with?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> Guys, maiba lang...
> 
> I was surfing the net for SS bracelets for my SRP. I got the Spork but one that came on a rubber strap (this is my first diver on rubber). I did notice however, that i was allergic with the strap -- i get rashes when i wear the rubber strap. I wear my Spork on NATOs now. So anyways, i was looking for another strap (was actually looking at Yobokies' Anvil bracelet).
> 
> ...


sir, i kind of lost you there... did you purchase a strap? or a bracelet?


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

bro deyn were you able to get the original ss bracelet for the spork? If so, how much? I'm also looking for the same bracelet for my bfk. Thanks! PM will do ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

fleiger said:


> sir, i kind of lost you there... did you purchase a strap? or a bracelet?


sorry, i was initially looking for an SS Anvil from Yobokies.. but then i also came across the original SS Bracelet for the Spork. I ended up getting the original Seiko Bracelet for the SRP043.:-!



takobets said:


> bro deyn were you able to get the original ss bracelet for the spork? If so, how much? I'm also looking for the same bracelet for my bfk. Thanks! PM will do ;-)


sir, yup, original SS Bracelet for the Spork ;-)
will send PM |>


----------



## irongeek (Aug 15, 2008)

> ... but then i also came across the original SS Bracelet for the Spork. I ended up getting the original Seiko Bracelet for the SRP043.:-!


Hi Deyn Man,

Could you PM me the price and the store where you get the original bracelet for the SPR043. I am thinking of buying just the rubber now instead of waiting for the one with the SS bracelet. That model seems hard to come by these days at our "suking tindahan". Also, the Black Mako seems to have been purged from the stores I ever went to. I hope they could replenish their stock in time for Christmas 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

here's a couple of pics of my SRP043 but now on original SS Bracelet courtesy of our Local Seiko Distributor;-)

















here is a pic on the Rubber strap it came with;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

oh and here's a wrist shot pic of my NOS 7002-700A 
apologies for the smudges


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> sorry, i was initially looking for an SS Anvil from Yobokies.. but then i also came across the original SS Bracelet for the Spork. I ended up getting the original Seiko Bracelet for the SRP043.:-!


Ok... GREAT


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Day mga kababayan!

Question. Where can i get original Seiko parts like dials, bezel inserts, hands, straps/bracelets, crystal for a SKX031 diver? Maybe in Cubao or at the malls?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mojako said:


> Good Day mga kababayan!
> 
> Question. Where can i get original Seiko parts like dials, bezel inserts, hands, straps/bracelets, crystal for a SKX031 diver? Maybe in Cubao or at the malls?
> 
> Any suggestions?


you may want to try the local seiko ADs? i'm sure they can help out. they may not be the best (they may be the most expensive i would think) though... :-( let's wait for the others to reply in case they can recommend their suking tindahan or watchmaker... :-! goodluck sir!


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Deyn Man. I tried callling up the Seiko AD's in Glorietta and Trinoma already but they told me they don't have ready parts. And for the dial, they can only have it relumed.

Anybody here have experience with Seiko relume? Does it glow like the original ones?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mga kababayan, wondering if you could help me out... on the look out again for another seiko (this is really addicting!o|)! but this time i'm looking for an orange dialed one... the logical choice would be the OM (and looks like i'll end up with one), but there might be other orange dialed seikos to consider barring the 011 (sorry but i'm still not digging the gold on the bezel and hands), the bullet (it's ok but too many colors with the white and blue chapter ring), orange knight (the 15mm lugs are a deal breaker for me), and the Sumo (it's a bit out of my budget and is not readily available in the Philippines)..

i was searching online and came across the land master SNM037:
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNM037 Automatic Dive Black Urethane Strap Watch: Seiko: Watches
but i tried researching about it and didn't get much... i think it's only available in North America but i maybe wrong...

so two questions:
1. any recos for other orange dialed seikos? 
2. have you seen this landmaster in the philippines?

thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^I think that model's available in Singapore. I've heard negative things about the bezel insert though, apparently it's very thin and can be broken if struck against a hard object. Plus, the compass is useless in our part of the world since we're so near the equator.

The OM is still king of entry-level Seiko divers in my opinion. If you don't mind quartz, the orange dialed sawtooth looks pretty sturdy, I've seen it going for around 10k+ in local stores:
(photo borrowed from badern of SCWF)


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

how about the orange Frankenmonster?


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Hi DeynMan and fellow watch enthusiasts!

OM(skx779), superb! :-!

















here it is with my blue military seiko (snzg11):









and a couple of snzg11's solo shots:

























by the way, for those wondering if the orient 60th anniversary watch is still available at citizen emporium, it is but only the rose gold variant. the silver is sold out. moreover, the STI orient is also available! sorry i didn't get the price. there are also a couple of new orient divers in the display but again, wasn't able to ask for the price. happy hunting fellow pinoy seiko/orient enthusiasts!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

nice pics pupek

for those who bought the 60th anniversary watch, citizen inform me that the box is already avaialble, you just have to show them your warranty card to claim. the orient sti is p7000, its legibility is nice and numbers are lumed. and a new sti is coming.

New Orient X STI model « Yeoman's Weblog
¡Ø¥ª¥ê¥¨¥ó¥È ¥ï¡¼¥ë¥É¥¹¥Æ¡¼¥¸¥³¥ì¥¯¥·¥ç¥óSTI¥³¥é¥Ü¥ì¡¼¥·¥ç¥ó ¥»¥«¥ó¥É¥â¥Ç¥ë¡Ù9·î25ÆüÈ¯Çä ¡Ã¥×¥ì¥¹¥ê¥ê¡¼¥¹°ìÍ÷¡Ã¥ª¥ê¥¨¥ó¥È»þ·×

it seems to have a nice steel bracelet. and have a power reserve indicator design like a fuel gauge.


----------



## tm223 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice pair pupuek. :-!

Here's the pair I got a few months back.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

thanks tm223 and ches!
i like your cream colored military. that's actually my second choice. its just that lately, i've been having an obsession with blue dialed watches so i picked the blue one ;-)

for those interested with the new arrivals of orient, here are some blurry pictures:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> ^^^I think that model's available in Singapore. I've heard negative things about the bezel insert though, apparently it's very thin and can be broken if struck against a hard object. Plus, the compass is useless in our part of the world since we're so near the equator.
> 
> The OM is still king of entry-level Seiko divers in my opinion. If you don't mind quartz, the orange dialed sawtooth looks pretty sturdy, I've seen it going for around 10k+ in local stores:
> (photo borrowed from badern of SCWF)


thank you gerry! ;-)
i've seen and held a blue sawtooth from a friend and looks and feels very solid. despite the size, it doesn't feel huge on the wrist and is very comfy! i just my get the sawtooth instead of the OM!;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

oh by the way, seen any orange sawteeth (  )in Avenida?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

haven't seen any sawtooth in avenida, not even in the malls.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

haven't seen any sawtooth in avenida, not even in the malls.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> oh by the way, seen any orange sawteeth (  )in Avenida?


Last time I was in SM North the Seiko store had an orange sawtooth, it was selling for around 11k. I also remember seeing one in a watch store in SM Fairview. I've only seen the blue sawtooth in Avenida.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

ches said:


> nice pics pupek
> 
> for those who bought the 60th anniversary watch, citizen inform me that the box is already avaialble, you just have to show them your warranty card to claim. the orient sti is p7000, its legibility is nice and numbers are lumed. and a new sti is coming.
> 
> ...


Hello ches,
the current orient x STI is an automatic model... i'm wondering if the new STI w/power reserve is handwound?


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

bought the skx in hour glass and the other at a random watch repair shop for 1050 pesos.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> haven't seen any sawtooth in avenida, not even in the malls.





gerrylb said:


> Last time I was in SM North the Seiko store had an orange sawtooth, it was selling for around 11k. I also remember seeing one in a watch store in SM Fairview. I've only seen the blue sawtooth in Avenida.


thanks! ;-)
i guess the hunt is on! :-!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

fleiger said:


> Hello ches,
> the current orient x STI is an automatic model... i'm wondering if the new STI w/power reserve is handwound?


I guess its automatic but with power reserve indicator, i just hope it can be handwind, but i'm guessing again it cannont. they seldom make handwound only watch. like the 60th anniversary.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

HenryLouis said:


> bought the skx in hour glass and the other at a random watch repair shop for 1050 pesos.


nice pair henry, hour glass is same company with citizen emporium in avenida. 1050 for the flieger thats a bargain.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

*hello Ches*,

would you happen to know if the newer Orient STI model (w/power reserve) is a handwind model?

also, mentioned that hourglass & citizen emporium (avenida) is the same company? how so?

thanks


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

ches said:


> I guess its automatic but with power reserve indicator, i just hope it can be handwind, but i'm guessing again it cannont. they seldom make handwound only watch. like the 60th anniversary.


same observations here... & there's still no info regarding this new sti watch in english, hehehe

i'm crossing my fingers though, hoping it'll be a handwind model, but even if it turns out to be a regular automatic with power reserve indicator, it's a nice piece...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> nice pair henry, hour glass is same company with citizen emporium in avenida. 1050 for the flieger thats a bargain.


wow! i didn't know that! then i guess they also own Time Trend too?:-s


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> wow! i didn't know that! then i guess they also own Time Trend too?:-s


and multi time in sm north. but i guess the best bargain is still in avenida, they told me if i saw something they don't have in other branch i can tell them to bring it to avenida  one time im inquiring an oris in hour glass, and haggling for price the sales lady said she's just match the price in avenida. (but they don't have the item in stock that time.)

good luck deyn in your hunt for sawtooth,.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> and multi time in sm north. but i guess the best bargain is still in avenida, they told me if i saw something they don't have in other branch i can tell them to bring it to avenida  one time im inquiring an oris in hour glass, and haggling for price the sales lady said she's just match the price in avenida. (but they don't have the item in stock that time.)
> 
> good luck deyn in your hunt for sawtooth,.


so pwede kaya the opposite? meron sa avenida then padala sa SM? hahaha!
salamat ches! holiday tom, so will try out the places that were mentioned...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

was able to convince the mrs to go to SM North Edsa today :-d

sadly, no Sawtooth... :-(

saw an Orient STI version but thought it was too small... it doesn't hack but like most seikos with 7S movement, if you adjust the time counter clockwise, the second hand stops a bit... no screw down crown too... was being sold for Php10k. i'm sure it would be cheaper in our suking tindahan in Avenida. imo, nothing great...:-(

also saw a Seiko Star Fish! very, very solid!!!!:-! bezel turns really smoothly, IMO better than the Monster's... would love to get one but have a few other seikos in the pipeline... maybe someday;-)


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

i wonder why orient is releasing limited editions one after the other?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> was able to convince the mrs to go to SM North Edsa today :-d
> 
> sadly, no Sawtooth... :-(


Did you go to the Seiko store on the 2nd floor of the main mall? That's where I saw the orange sawtooth, but that was around a month ago or so. Guess someone must've grabbed it. I'll let you know if I see one in SM Fairview, might pass by there some time this week.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> Did you go to the Seiko store on the 2nd floor of the main mall? That's where I saw the orange sawtooth, but that was around a month ago or so. Guess someone must've grabbed it. I'll let you know if I see one in SM Fairview, might pass by there some time this week.


yep, near prestige... no more sawtooth.. :-(
thanks gerry! ;-) a buddy also mentioned that he saw an orange Sawtooth there... will try to sneak out next weekend if you happen to see one;-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi deyn maybe you can try calling them first if the sawtooth is available, I'll try to look for the contact. no.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> hi deyn maybe you can try calling them first if the sawtooth is available, I'll try to look for the contact. no.


salamat ches.. i think it was City Time that had a Sawtooth... hopefully they still have stock! :-!


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Seiko peeps,
Would you guys know where I can get an oyster bracelet similar to this? For the SKX031?


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

trying out my aftermarket 6105 on leather


----------



## kutzi17 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! Dami palang Pinoy dito! :-!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

mojako said:


> Seiko peeps,
> Would you guys know where I can get an oyster bracelet similar to this? For the SKX031?


check tungchoy out, haven't tried them but seems reliable base on other i read who purchased

22mm - Tungchoy:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> check tungchoy out, haven't tried them but seems reliable base on other i read who purchased
> 
> 22mm - Tungchoy:


relatively cheaper too! ;-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

kutzi17 said:


> Wow! Dami palang Pinoy dito! :-!


hi kutz, i notice you don't have seiko watch in your signature.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mga kababayan, just wanted to share and maybe even "solicit" as well :-d

basically, i was planning to get an Alpinist for Xmas but am very hesitant ordering online and having it shipped to Manila. Don't know anyone who's in Japan too that's willing to bring it with them when they go home to the Philippines. 

so i contacted our Seiko Distributor here and asked if they could maybe get a few JDM models. I inquired about the SARB059 but they said that it was no longer in production. I then asked about the Sumo and they said they could. 

here's the catch, since they will order just 1 piece, the price they quoted me for a Blue Sumo was around Php34,729 (or roughly $770USD)! The huge jump in price was because of the shipping. I declined of course but good to note that they were willing. 

so here's the plan:
maybe if i could guarantee orders for 10 Sumo watches (or any JDM model), then the shipping would definitely go down tenfold per watch (roughly making it around $550USD or Php24,750 -- estimates only). Maybe we could pay at the local Seiko AD most convenient to us and they could probably get our contact numbers so they could contact us when the shipment arrives.

what do you guys think?:think:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

oops double post...


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

hmm.. interesting. that's actually good news deyn. can you also get a quote for the SBBN015 and SBBN017?


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Tempting. . . :think:

If I join up on this scheme and the wife gets mad, I'm putting the blame on you Deynman! :-d



Deyn Man said:


> so here's the plan:
> maybe if i could guarantee orders for 10 Sumo watches (or any JDM model), then the shipping would definitely go down tenfold per watch (roughly making it around $550USD or Php24,750 -- estimates only). Maybe we could pay at the local Seiko AD most convenient to us and they could probably get our contact numbers so they could contact us when the shipment arrives.
> 
> what do you guys think?:think:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> hmm.. interesting. that's actually good news deyn. can you also get a quote for the SBBN015 and SBBN017?


sige, will ask tomorrow ;-)



gerrylb said:


> Tempting. . . :think:
> 
> If I join up on this scheme and the wife gets mad, I'm putting the blame on you Deynman! :-d


hahaha! sabihin mo rare vintage! ;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

gerrylb said:


> Tempting. . . :think:
> 
> If I join up on this scheme and the wife gets mad, I'm putting the blame on you Deynman! :-d


hello guys, i have a suggestion, why dont you just buy those jdm seikos in hongkong, there are 2 shops in a buliding in mongkok that sells those jdm seikos, i bought my 1000m darth tuna there, i also saw the alpinists and sumos and evern grand seikos, i also got to hold my grail watch the 300m marine master, if im not mistaken, the price of the sumo is almost the same if not cheaper than the price you posted, and haggling is allowed, i forgot the name of the building, but generally the shops are almost all watch shops, i got the info by posting about it in this forum too, hope this helps, and its better to take a short vacation while youre there


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*JDM Seikos*

List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)

1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
3.


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Denyman,

count me in for an orange sumo on rubber.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vanexel said:


> hello guys, i have a suggestion, why dont you just buy those jdm seikos in hongkong, there are 2 shops in a buliding in mongkok that sells those jdm seikos, i bought my 1000m darth tuna there, i also saw the alpinists and sumos and evern grand seikos, i also got to hold my grail watch the 300m marine master, if im not mistaken, the price of the sumo is almost the same if not cheaper than the price you posted, and haggling is allowed, i forgot the name of the building, but generally the shops are almost all watch shops, i got the info by posting about it in this forum too, hope this helps, and its better to take a short vacation while youre there


ayos! ;-) definitely a very good alternative! ;-) will try to search for your post to get more info about the place...

but i guess for most who have no plans of going to HK anytime soon, then will still try asking TWLTI:-!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

I believe vanexel is talking about the trendy zone building in mongkok along nathan road and the building beside it, lots of g shock too and even panerai, i indeed saw some jdm in some stores, even some city chain branches in hk have jdm models. i got this map on the web, i just forgot the web address










i bought my black sumo straight from higuchi, luckily it was delivered straight to our house just paid 30peos for postal fee, but the second time around im not so lucky, i ordered scvs013 the blue spark from higuchi, he declared it in the invoice 20000 yen, i ended up receiving a notice only and have to go to ems office across the domestic airport the customs have to open the packages and calculate taxes, i ended up paying 2t plus in taxes. including vat i think. im not sure if higuchi will still undervalue items to avoid high taxes or even evade customs , their reason is for them to claim insurance in case it got lost.

hi deyn im just curious if how much will the marine master 300m sbdx001 cost in our local distributor, pa tanong na lang. thanks.

p.s. puede kaya gs springdrive hehehehe


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

ches said:


> I believe vanexel is talking about the trendy zone building in mongkok along nathan road and the building beside it, lots of g shock too and even panerai, i indeed saw some jdm in some stores, even some city chain branches in hk have jdm models. i got this map on the web, i just forgot the web address
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur absolutly correct Ches, trendy zone is the name of the building, the shop where i bought my darth tuna also sells panerais


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

Deyn Man, I had a Black Sumo for sale a couple of months ago... No problem shipping... Kung baga Sugal nalang hehehe

Eto nga sinugalan ko...








Pero yun nga sugal...


----------



## cyann21 (Sep 18, 2007)

guy's i'm flying in singapore end of the month... where can i check out watches there? can anyone point me to a specific store?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)

1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
3. kcohsg - Orange Sumo SBDC005
4. ches - MM 300m SBDX001

p.s. Kindly Quote this message and just add what you want to order. Thanks ;-)


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
> Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)
> 
> 1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
> ...


1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
3. kcohsg - Orange Sumo SBDC005
4. ches - MM 300m SBDX001
5. mojako - 22mm Oyster bracelet for a SKX031


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

cyann21 said:


> guy's i'm flying in singapore end of the month... where can i check out watches there? can anyone point me to a specific store?


what seikos are you looking for, if you want hi end seikos like GS, alpinist, tunas, marine master, ananta, you have to go to tiong sia along scotts road, they are the AD of seiko in singapore

if you are looking for the normal seikos, like divers, quartz chronos, military, go to bras basah complex near city hall/raffles, the widest range of seikos you will ever see, but divers watches there are pricier compared to the philippines

try also lucky plaza, one shop on the ground floor that sell a lot of watch brands also carry seikos, i saw an orange sumo there, hope this helps


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> and multi time in sm north. but i guess the best bargain is still in avenida, they told me if i saw something they don't have in other branch i can tell them to bring it to avenida  one time im inquiring an oris in hour glass, and haggling for price the sales lady said she's just match the price in avenida. (but they don't have the item in stock that time.)
> 
> good luck deyn in your hunt for sawtooth,.


ches, was at City Time in SM Fairview yesterday! Got an Orange Sawtooth already!!!! woohoo!!!! (ang layo nga lang! I live in Bicutan! haha!). :-!

ayways, was chatting with the sales lady while they were resizing the bracelet and looks like they are also connected / owned by Time Trend, Hour Glass, and our favorite, Citizen Emporium! Pero shempre, i would think CE has still the most stock (at least for Seiko and Citizen).;-)


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

cyann21 said:


> guy's i'm flying in singapore end of the month... where can i check out watches there? can anyone point me to a specific store?


Maybe in Bigtime at Takashiyama on Orchard...


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> ches, was at City Time in SM Fairview yesterday! Got an Orange Sawtooth already!!!! woohoo!!!! (ang layo nga lang! I live in Bicutan! haha!). :-!
> 
> ayways, was chatting with the sales lady while they were resizing the bracelet and looks like they are also connected / owned by Time Trend, Hour Glass, and our favorite, Citizen Emporium! Pero shempre, i would think CE has still the most stock (at least for Seiko and Citizen).;-)


congrats deyn, if i have known pinadala ko na sa citizen heheh just joking, i like the one with the black bezel and silver dial sana wag muna magkaron para pahinga muna sa gastos. walang malayo sa mga diehard seiko fans or watch addicts  hope to see some pictures.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)

1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
3. kcohsg - Orange Sumo SBDC005
4. ches - MM 300m SBDX001
5. 

p.s. Kindly Quote this message and just add what you want to order. Thanks ;-) Will wait till Monday siguro before i I send out an email.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mojako said:


> 1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
> 2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
> 3. kcohsg - Orange Sumo SBDC005
> 4. ches - MM 300m SBDX001
> 5. mojako - 22mm Oyster bracelet for a SKX031


Sir, sent you already the email add and contact info of TWLTI? Have you sent them a message? They didn't reply? 
Sige, will inquire from TWLTI...

maybe i should start charging... :think: hehehe! just kidding...


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

@Deyn Man,

Yes I sent them an email pero wala silang stock. The only thing they have for the SKX031 is the crystal.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> congrats deyn, if i have known pinadala ko na sa citizen heheh just joking, i like the one with the black bezel and silver dial sana wag muna magkaron para pahinga muna sa gastos. walang malayo sa mga diehard seiko fans or watch addicts  hope to see some pictures.


some crappy pics!









more pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/another-new-seiko-future-bright-future-450781.html#post3336312


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

mojako said:


> @Deyn Man,
> 
> Yes I sent them an email pero wala silang stock. The only thing they have for the SKX031 is the crystal.


why don't you try wjean's super oyster? i think harold is also selling one which tapers.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> some crappy pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi deyn, looks perfect with the orange nato. and it fits your wrists nicely. congrats again.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

what's the lug size of the seiko sawtooth?


----------



## cyann21 (Sep 18, 2007)

eals112 said:


> Maybe in Bigtime at Takashiyama on Orchard...


Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

fleiger said:


> what's the lug size of the seiko sawtooth?


20mm... rubber strap can be interchanged with that of the SRP043 and the BFK;-)


----------



## vproject (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello guys, hoping to be a first time Seiko/Orient watch owner here. I'm thinking of getting an Orange monster / Mako / 007 in Avenida. Do you guys have any pics of the frontage of your suki stores in Avenida so I can easily find them? And how much do you think are the latest prices of these watches?


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> 20mm... rubber strap can be interchanged with that of the SRP043 and the BFK;-)


thanks 
i just wished the sawtooth came with an automatic movement...


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

vproject said:


> Hello guys, hoping to be a first time Seiko/Orient watch owner here. I'm thinking of getting an Orange monster / Mako / 007 in Avenida. Do you guys have any pics of the frontage of your suki stores in Avenida so I can easily find them? And how much do you think are the latest prices of these watches?


OM ~7K
007 rubber ~ 6K
007 jubilee ~ 6.5K
Mako ~ no idea

welcome to this addiction! :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> OM ~7K
> 007 rubber ~ 6K
> 007 jubilee ~ 6.5K
> Mako ~ no idea
> ...


Mako XL or Mako Hogrider can be had for P5,800... so i guess the Mako can be had for about the same or even less.. ;-)
sorry buddy, but no pics of store frontages... i guess just look out for Citizen Emporium... most watch stores have signages anyway outside... let's wait for others to help out (been there once only hehe:-d )
goodluck buddy!;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

fleiger said:


> thanks
> i just wished the sawtooth came with an automatic movement...


i know... if it came in automatic, i would have collected all the sawtooth variants!:-d

hope you could past the quartz movement.. it is easily the most comfortable watch that i own!!!! |>


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> i know... if it came in automatic, i would have collected all the sawtooth variants!:-d
> 
> hope you could past the quartz movement.. it is easily the most comfortable watch that i own!!!! |>


perhaps i just need to do a little more research 
either that or the BFK


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

its also nice to have quartz in the collection, especially if your rotating your watch, save you time to set the time of watch when you want to wear it.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

guys heads up lang, the new models of seiko 5 are already available in our suking tindahan  the snzh57K and snzh69k reviewed by yeoman

Seiko 5 Sports 100m Model
Seiko 5 Motor Sports - SNZH69K « Yeoman's Watch Review

can't resist the snzh53k the blue version of the snzh57k, also available are the all black combination and white dial black bezel combination. it has a nice dome crystal and the crystal over the bezel in a nice touch. this watch remind me of the blue mako  almost same hands only a little bit fat.










the lume is concentrated in the hands










bought it less than 5t, my only complaint is it has a squeaking sound when you shake your wrist. 

the snzh69 has some semblance with the orient sti, it has the wave pattern on the middle of the dial and it cost around 4t, these seiko 5s are really great value for money.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> guys heads up lang, the new models of seiko 5 are already available in our suking tindahan  the snzh57K and snzh69k reviewed by yeoman
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports 100m Model
> Seiko 5 Motor Sports - SNZH69K « Yeoman's Watch Review
> ...


ayos! looking at my (humble) collection, i still don't have a blue dialed watch! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

why o why did they put that "5" on the dial? :-s


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

vw... i agree... it could have been better without the "5"


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vw, flieger, i have an idea, why not get it to your local watchmaker and take of the 5, i actually sent my military to my fave seiko seller and asked him to make a dial similar to the stowa pilots watch dial, how bout getting this watch and also make a blue pilot dial, if my experiment pilot comes out great, then i know what project to do next, but in fairness, the bezel of this watch rocks, reminds me of my seiko solar


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

@pupuek,
thanks for the suggestion, but Wjean's are quite pricey for me...I haven't asked Harold though.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

@mel- naisip ko din yun pero too much hassle for a "modded 5". saka in my heart alam ko na "5" siya kahit wala yung "5" hehehe. 

ayoko na mawala sa focus. di ko na hahaluan ng "5" sport diver. gugulo.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> @mel- naisip ko din yun pero too much hassle for a "modded 5". saka in my heart alam ko na "5" siya kahit wala yung "5" hehehe.
> 
> ayoko na mawala sa focus. di ko na hahaluan ng "5" sport diver. gugulo.


hehe, dan sana maganda ung pinagawa ko na dial k jose para dun sa military, ang gulo kasi ng dial, pag ok papalitan ko ng pilot strap na din, eh di may poor mans pilot na ako


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

Di ka naman poor. Konting panahon lang sawa ka na naman diyan, benta na naman.

eto na lang yung binili ko--


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Sorry guys, been busy this past week. Anyways, hope to send them an email by Monday.

List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)

1. Deyn Man - Blue Sumo SBDC003
2. pupuek - MM 300m - SBBN015 / SBBN017
3. kcohsg - Orange Sumo SBDC005
4. ches - MM 300m SBDX001
5. 

p.s. Kindly Quote this message and just add what you want to order. Thanks ;-)


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

vwbeetle said:


> Di ka naman poor. Konting panahon lang sawa ka na naman diyan, benta na naman.
> 
> eto na lang yung binili ko--


damn! never though i'd be attracted to a gold toned watch. congrats sir! :-!

edit: can you post some more pictures??!?!?!!?


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> Di ka naman poor. Konting panahon lang sawa ka na naman diyan, benta na naman.
> 
> eto na lang yung binili ko--


vw, actually no more watches to sell, start of accumulating again, but no more vintage this time, hirap kasi imaintain, this watch looks great, still undecided on this watch or the new racing type seiko, or why dont i just get both of em, hehe


----------



## vproject (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys, alam nyo pa ba kung saang store me Blue Mako 2 sa avenida/ongpin area? Dumaan ako kanina don and wala akong nakita ni isa....puro monsters at starfish lang :-s

Baka tomorrow bumalik ako uli....


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vproject said:


> Guys, alam nyo pa ba kung saang store me Blue Mako 2 sa avenida/ongpin area? Dumaan ako kanina don and wala akong nakita ni isa....puro monsters at starfish lang :-s
> 
> Baka tomorrow bumalik ako uli....


yeah, been looking for a blue Mako XL also.. halos wala din ako makita...<| ended up with the Black one... will let you know if i see one! :-! iba pa rin ang Blue na Hogrider... i do believe that my black one will not se wrist time if i do get a blue hog... :-d


----------



## vproject (Sep 20, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> yeah, been looking for a blue Mako XL also.. halos wala din ako makita...<| ended up with the Black one... will let you know if i see one! :-! iba pa rin ang Blue na Hogrider... i do believe that my black one will not se wrist time if i do get a blue hog... :-d


Man, nag ikot ako kanina puro black Mako lng ang nakita ko....  Saw a pepsi one, pero not for me ang color....


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

mga pare at mare, saan ba tayo pwedeng makabili ng Seiko Marine master 300m? Tulong naman dito. tsaka magkano kaya ito. salamat.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Mozzkee2 said:


> mga pare at mare, saan ba tayo pwedeng makabili ng Seiko Marine master 300m? Tulong naman dito. tsaka magkano kaya ito. salamat.


you can order from chino watch, or chronograph.com, but i dont know payment details, mas maganda punta ka sa hong kong or singapore, meron dyan, mga 100k pesos presyo


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

Try Seiya, he accepts paypal... Goodluck on the hunt... diyan ang masaya...


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

vanexel said:


> vw, flieger, i have an idea, why not get it to your local watchmaker and take of the 5, i actually sent my military to my fave seiko seller and asked him to make a dial similar to the stowa pilots watch dial, how bout getting this watch and also make a blue pilot dial, if my experiment pilot comes out great, then i know what project to do next, but in fairness, the bezel of this watch rocks, reminds me of my seiko solar


vanexel...hmm... maybe worth a shot


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Mozzkee2 said:


> mga pare at mare, saan ba tayo pwedeng makabili ng Seiko Marine master 300m? Tulong naman dito. tsaka magkano kaya ito. salamat.


i could also include you in my query to TWLTI if they can order one... ;-)


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

Anybody here looking for Seiko dials and hands set for modifications? I have some to let go, need to fund a project watch... PM me if interested... I have dials for 7s, 63's, and Milsub dial for ETA and a Vintage Lume Gladiator/Sword hand set for ETA, and a DOT waffle strap... Got them from Noah and MCWW less the shipping cost and risk...  Sorry if this seems like a sales post, but just want to sell locally...


----------



## kutzi17 (Feb 4, 2010)

ches said:


> hi kutz, i notice you don't have seiko watch in your signature.


I actually have one, a seiko perpetual calendar.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

eals112 said:


> Anybody here looking for Seiko dials and hands set for modifications? I have some to let go, need to fund a project watch... PM me if interested... I have dials for 7s, 63's, and Milsub dial for ETA and a Vintage Lume Gladiator/Sword hand set for ETA, and a DOT waffle strap... Got them from Noah and MCWW less the shipping cost and risk...  Sorry if this seems like a sales post, but just want to sell locally...


are you looking at selling by the lot or by piece?
it would help if you can post an inventory with pics & price.
thanks


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

fleiger said:


> are you looking at selling by the lot or by piece?
> it would help if you can post an inventory with pics & price.
> thanks


Selling per piece or by lot... I'm not sure If it's allowed to post them here...
I can email the pics though to those who are interested...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mga kababayan!
i was wondering if you could help me source a SS Bracelet for the Alba Manta Diver... will be getting one at the end of the month. But it's only sold on rubber strap. would want a SS bracelet sana... thanks in advance!


----------



## vproject (Sep 20, 2010)

Already got my new watch. Went for Seiko instead of Orient..... 

It's a Seiko 5 Motor Sport watch. Dunno what model though, all I remember it was SNZ-?..... :-d










I liked the honeycomb design on the middle of the dial.

When I got home, my dad and I got into a discussion on Seiko's and he gave me his 2 vintage Seiko 5 watches. Both are powered by the 6309 movement. They do still work but needs cleaning and replacing the glass. The hands and lume need work also. 

Can anybody help in ID'ing these 2 watches?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats vproject on the new seiko 5 sports. the bracelet is nice also.


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

*


Tsarli said:



Let's see... If I remember right the Mako costs somewhere in the area of PHP4,200 or 4,000 (USD92) at Hour Glass. Could be even cheaper. In Avenida they go for as low as PHP3,500 (USD76) I believe.

Click to expand...

*


Tsarli said:


> *I have a suki :-d in Avenida where I get my timepieces. Cheaper in Avenida, doon ka na lang bumili.*




@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
*Hello there !!!*

*"KAMUSTA KAYONG LAHAT, KABABAYANS" !!!:-!*
Glad to hear we have lots of pinoys who are into collecting watches. I'm fairly a new member in *WUS*... have lived in California for more than four decades. I missed the Philippines !!!

Good to hear that someone like me can go to Avenida and shop at the watch bazaars and pick up some very good watches at a competitive price.

I'm sure many of us (Balikbayans or Expats) have asked the burning questions:

*1) AUTHENTICITY:* Are the watches genuine authentic Seiko/Citizen watches from Japan? For someone with a trained-eye and an expert in horology/or watches, they can spot the "fakes" or "replicas". Obviously, the watch-seller won't allow the buyer to open the case to check the movement.

*2) MADE-IN-CHINA -* Many watches, even here in the States that are being sold by discount department stores like Walmart, Target, Sears are mostly made or assembled in China...especially the entry-level or bargain watches. Last time I went to "Tsangge" (Changge?...did I spell that right?) in GreenHills, I saw Rolex, TAGS, Omegas, Movados, Breitlings...all fakes...and more than likely, made/or assembled in China)

So, back to my question, if a friend or relative of mine were to accompany me to Avenida, which reputable stores do we go to to shop or buy watches? Aside from the malls in Makati or Ortigas, *can you suggest REPUTABLE watch-stores in the Metro Manila area.*

*Maraming Salamat po sa inyong lahat!!!:thanks:-!*

Best regards,
--Al--
05 October 2010
Bay Area, California


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

@bluewings

Citizen Emporium :-!
7330127


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> @bluewings
> 
> Citizen Emporium :-!
> 7330127


x2

you can go to SM megamall and get wacthes from time trend (another store owned by Citizen Emporium too). A tad bit more expensive but still cheaper than what you can get in the US. If you're near SM fairview, try City Time too (i think they also have a branch in Ever Commonwealth). Again, it's also another store of Citizen Emporium.

good luck kababayan! and welcome back home!:-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> Sorry guys, been busy this past week. Anyways, hope to send them an email by Monday.
> 
> List down your Nick Name and the Seiko Model/s you would want.
> Send me a PM for your email address, so i could include you in my email to TWLTI -- the official Seiko Distributor here in the Philippines. Hopefully we get 5-10 pieces to reduce shipping costs. No guarantees though but worth a try!;-)
> ...


Mga kababayan, hot of the press (i just received the email from TWLTI today). Here are the prices of the watches you wanted (1st figure is in cash, 2nd figure is for Credit Card):

SBDC003 P28,413.21 / P30,544.20 
SBDC005 P26,036.44 / P27,989.17 
SBBN015 P73,895.94 / P79,438.14 
SBBN017 P61,579.95 / P66,198.45 
SBDX001 P99,500.24 / P106,962.75 

I will ask them how to order (kanya-kanya ba yung order or we order as a group). I will get back to you again.

Some prices are ok already (versus Seiya or Chino). Others, a bit more expensive. But i guess its ok considering less stress in waiting for the package to arrive and IF it will arrive.

Will try to post as well these prices in other Seiko Fora in the Philippines.

Hopefully, i get my Sumo for Christmas! ;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> Mga kababayan, hot of the press (i just received the email from TWLTI today). Here are the prices of the watches you wanted (1st figure is in cash, 2nd figure is for Credit Card):
> 
> SBDC003 P28,413.21 / P30,544.20
> SBDC005 P26,036.44 / P27,989.17
> ...


sir deyn, i think its still much cheaper in hong kong, but by ordering, you still save airfare and hotel fees, so its really worth it, hmmm do i smell sumo?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vanexel said:


> sir deyn, i think its still much cheaper in hong kong, but by ordering, you still save airfare and hotel fees, so its really worth it, hmmm do i smell sumo?


yes sir! cheaper pa rin talaga if you get it from HK or even from Sing i think. But if you're not going there anyways, at least there's another option... ;-)

still thinking about the sumo.. it would cost Php25,972.82 if i ordered from Seiya... at Php43.50 = $1USD it's already $700+ USD which could already get me a Stowa... :think:

the other models, i think are cheaper na versus chino/seiya/higuchi... like the sbdx001 that sells for $2,428USD at Chino (Php105,618 converted) and 250,000Yen at Higuchi (Php132,688 converted)...

o well, as mentioned, at least its another option...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

for those that are interested, you can email orders directly to TWLTI. here's their email add:
[email protected]
[email protected]

you can also reach Roel (i don't think he's the owner but he's the guy that i talk to) at 0920-9617194.

payment can be made directly at any local Seiko AD.

good luck guys!


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> for those that are interested, you can email orders directly to TWLTI. here's their email add:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


what i don't understand is this... JDM watches are for japanese market, but TWLTI can bring them in for a premium price... if these can be shipped here, how come TWLTI won't just import a bunch of these & sell/distribute as regular items...

sorry to say this but " PARANG NAKAKALOKO "


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

fleiger said:


> what i don't understand is this... JDM watches are for japanese market, but TWLTI can bring them in for a premium price... if these can be shipped here, how come TWLTI won't just import a bunch of these & sell/distribute as regular items...
> 
> sorry to say this but " PARANG NAKAKALOKO "


hi flieger ;-) i guess you already answered your question... since they are JDM models only, they can thus ask for a higher price for these items.

i am in no way connected to twlti or seiko and simply wanted access to jdm watches without going thru the usual route -- higuchi / chino / seiya or going to HK or Singapore.

and others have pointed out (as i have mentioned too), it is still cheaper outside the Philippines. i just wanted to share this in case others wanted... i do hope it's clear that NO ONE IS FORCING ANYONE TO BUY! ;-)


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> hi flieger ;-) i guess you already answered your question... since they are JDM models only, they can thus ask for a higher price for these items.
> 
> i am in no way connected to twlti or seiko and simply wanted access to jdm watches without going thru the usual route -- higuchi / chino / seiya or going to HK or Singapore.
> 
> and others have pointed out (as i have mentioned too), it is still cheaper outside the Philippines. i just wanted to share this in case others wanted... i do hope it's clear that NO ONE IS FORCING ANYONE TO BUY! ;-)


hello Deyn Man... i believe you're over-reacting & being too defensive. In no way, shape, or form did i insinuate that you're connected somehow to TWLTI & SEIKO. No disrespect directed at you.

i am all for JDM watches because of their uniqueness & exclusivity. it's fun being able to acquire hard-to-get pieces.

now, the very concept of JDM is that it's for Japan Domestic consumption only, which means that for the watch lovers that do not reside in japan, we are forced to go through different channels in order to acquire these beauties.

options that are available to us range from taking a trip to the land of the rising sun, or purchasing from internet sellers ( which in all accounts is not an AD & therefore, are considerd as gray market ) or going abroad to countries place like HK or Signapore to score these pieces, again, through grey market sellers.

which brings us to TWLTI... now, from what you have posted, they're the authorized distributor of Seiko in the Philippines. If that is so, i believe that they are bound by the rules & policies from Seiko Japan that prohibit them from importing/ distributing/ selling watches that are not meant for Philippine or SE Asian distribution. Obviously, that also means that, in theory, TWLTI is not supposed to be importing & selling JDM watches locally.

the irony here lies in the fact that the Local Distributor is the one doing importation of "grey market" units... watches that are not supposed to be sold locally... watches that are not supposed to be distributed by TWLTI.

now, if TWLTI is has the means & clout to do this here, does it mean that there's a failure on policy implementation by Seiko Japan or could it mean, that for the longest time, they're allowed to import JDM units here & TWLTI simply chooses not to do so... & they're taking advantage of the situation, waiting for die-hard Seiko Fans like us to charge a premium price on.

many of you, because of your love for JDM watches, may not care how you get them... as long as you get them... and many of you may not even bat an eyelash upon reading this post... but i do hope that in time, you'll be able to see & understand the irony of this situation

" huwag magpapaloko "

PEACE


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

fleiger said:


> hello Deyn Man... i believe you're over-reacting & being too defensive. In no way, shape, or form did i insinuate that you're connected somehow to TWLTI & SEIKO. No disrespect directed at you.
> 
> i am all for JDM watches because of their uniqueness & exclusivity. it's fun being able to acquire hard-to-get pieces.
> 
> ...


glad you weren't referring to me! :-d hehehe! i'm just a dude bitten by the Seiko bug and simply wanted models not found here. ;-)

thanks for the input ;-) never saw it that way either :think:

i do not know how to go about this though -- do we tell Seiko that TWLTI is bringing in JDM watches? or do we demand that TWLTI sell these in their shops as well? :think:

honestly, i am still hesitant at ordering from them (especially the Sumo). it's more than $100 (if i use my credit card) versus online stores. still deciding if it is worth it. but for the other models, i believe the prices quoted are cheaper (especially for the SBDX001). |>

thanks for clarifying!;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

guys, this is just my opinion the the current topic, i believe that these seikos cannot be considered jdm seikos already, because it is being sold at the official seiko AD in hong kong as Jake B has posted in some other forum(if my memory serves me right), and also in the seiko AD in singapore which is thong sia ltd, so i dont really think they can be classified as jdm. 

now after recomputing the prices, i believe that all those watches are quite overpriced from the prices i saw in hongkong just a year ago, and with the way the peso is appreciating, i think it would be wiser to get the more expensive models in hongkong, i think there is a 10 to 15% difference in the price, and the stores in mongkok offer haggling, so the difference can already buy you a plane ticket and simple accomodations, but for the sumo, just buy it here for the difference cant buy you tickets and accomodations, cheers, and by the way, the ADs sell them at a higher price, and no haggling allowed


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> glad you weren't referring to me! :-d hehehe! i'm just a dude bitten by the Seiko bug and simply wanted models not found here. ;-)
> 
> thanks for the input ;-) never saw it that way either :think:
> 
> ...


no problem. at least we cleared up the misundertanding... study this further... i think van exel aslo has some sound advice..


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

fleiger said:


> hello Deyn Man... i believe you're over-reacting & being too defensive. In no way, shape, or form did i insinuate that you're connected somehow to TWLTI & SEIKO. No disrespect directed at you.
> 
> i am all for JDM watches because of their uniqueness & exclusivity. it's fun being able to acquire hard-to-get pieces.
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from Sir Flieger. No disrespect intended but your opinion is simply an opinion and quite cynical at that. I would like to share that I have a pending order with TWLTI specifically a couple of bracelets and a replacement movement. Why am I ordering these items from them? simple, because they sell them at a lower price than the usual suspects (10watches, chronograph, yobokies). The TWLTI employee I'm coordinating with has also been very helpful and prompt in answering my inquiries and for that I'm very thankful.

In Sir Deyn's case (the same as mine), I believe TWLTI is plainly trying to accommodate a local fan's request and not being opportunistic. Here's a question: what do you guys think would be the general feeling in this thread say for example the quoted prices of TWLTI were cheaper than Seiya, Higuchi and the HK/SG stores? (_I would be _)

My point is, I think it is unfair to label them as "manloloko" when they are simply trying to accommodate our requests. Let's just keep an open mind, maybe our inquiries on JDM models will trigger our local AD to import them. ;-)

Peace


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> I get where you are coming from Sir Flieger. No disrespect intended but your opinion is simply an opinion and quite cynical at that. I would like to share that I have a pending order with TWLTI specifically a couple of bracelets and a replacement movement. Why am I ordering these items from them? simple, because they sell them at a lower price than the usual suspects (10watches, chronograph, yobokies). The TWLTI employee I'm coordinating with has also been very helpful and prompt in answering my inquiries and for that I'm very thankful.


x 2! Sir who's your contact there? Roel is the one that answers most if not all my queries! Very helpful and prompt!:-!


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

pupuek said:


> I get where you are coming from Sir Flieger. No disrespect intended but your opinion is simply an opinion and quite cynical at that. I would like to share that I have a pending order with TWLTI specifically a couple of bracelets and a replacement movement. Why am I ordering these items from them? simple, because they sell them at a lower price than the usual suspects (10watches, chronograph, yobokies). The TWLTI employee I'm coordinating with has also been very helpful and prompt in answering my inquiries and for that I'm very thankful.
> 
> In Sir Deyn's case (the same as mine), I believe TWLTI is plainly trying to accommodate a local fan's request and not being opportunistic. Here's a question: what do you guys think would be the general feeling in this thread say for example the quoted prices of TWLTI were cheaper than Seiya, Higuchi and the HK/SG stores? (_I would be _)
> 
> ...


never did i say that TWLTI is a bad company. i am merely conveying my thoughts on this "particular & specific situation" & i don't understand your point in bringing up an entirely different scenario into the mix.

my opinion may be quite cynical but you have to admit that there's some hard truth behind it. at the very least, it made you second guess yourself & your transactions with TWLTI... even to the point that you're defending them by claiming that they're so helpful & prompt. by doing so, you're not only defending them but defending your own actions/transactions as well. i guess that's your way of rationalizing. but please bear in mind that business has to be transacted in a prompt & helpful manner in order to maintain good customer relationships. as much as you'd like to think, you're not getting any special treatment from them. it would be safe to assume that it's just the standard fare. everyone gets the same song & dance routine.

furthermore, please take note that i never questioned TWLTI with regards to your pending transactions with them nor did i call them "manloloko" ( please read what i posted carefully ) however, i did state that they are being very very opportunistic.

if it makes you feel any better, you can go ahead & praise them all you want & say that they are simply accommodating a fan's request, but it does not change that fact that if they can ship these items in for a premium price ( despite the general conception or misconception that the items in question are JDM ), it only proves that they choose not to include these as part of the regular line... which is all the more irritating for a seiko fan.

the major advantage of having these shipped in as regular lines is that it can be sold by the authorized dealers/retailers. with that, we can always haggle for a very very good price with our "suki". that's a win-win situation for everyone. ( and i think this answers your questions as to how everyone would feel if the prices quoted here are lower... with all thing considered, seiko prices in the philippines are one of the lowest in the world )

but with the current set-up wherein TWLTI comes off as accommodating & everyone is indebted to them despite the premium price they are charging... well, TWLTI is the clear winner!

i repeat... " huwag mag******ko "

PEACE


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

fleiger said:


> never did i say that TWLTI is a bad company. i am merely conveying my thoughts on this "particular & specific situation" & i don't understand your point in bringing up an entirely different scenario into the mix.
> 
> my opinion may be quite cynical but you have to admit that there's some hard truth behind it. at the very least, it made you second guess yourself & your transactions with TWLTI... even to the point that you're defending them by claiming that they're so helpful & prompt. by doing so, you're not only defending them but defending your own actions/transactions as well. i guess that's your way of rationalizing. but please bear in mind that business has to be transacted in a prompt & helpful manner in order to maintain good customer relationships. as much as you'd like to think, you're not getting any special treatment from them. it would be safe to assume that it's just the standard fare. everyone gets the same song & dance routine.
> 
> ...


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

business is business....


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

> never did i say that TWLTI is a bad company. i am merely conveying my thoughts on this "particular & specific situation" & i don't understand your point in bringing up an entirely different scenario into the mix.


as I've posted, my point is that its unfair to label them as manloloko when they are simply accommodating a customer's request. I brought up my ongoing correspondence with them to build on my point.



> my opinion may be quite cynical but you have to admit that there's some hard truth behind it. at the very least, it made you second guess yourself & your transactions with TWLTI... even to the point that you're defending them by claiming that they're so helpful & prompt.


yes you have a point and I don't deny that it is a possibility. 
no, I'm not defending them, I'm simply trying to let everyone know the other side of the coin.



> by doing so, you're not only defending them but defending your own actions/transactions as well. i guess that's your way of rationalizing. but please bear in mind that business has to be transacted in a prompt & helpful manner in order to maintain good customer relationships. as much as you'd like to think, you're not getting any special treatment from them.


you know how i rationalize huh? even what i'm thinking eh? are you a mind reader? hehehe :-d kidding aside, I hope you're not judging how I rationalize nor how I think. I'm not defending them nor myself in my previous post. I'm simply stating the facts. moreover, i'm not claiming I'm getting special treatment nor do I want it. I'm just happy at how prompt they reply.



> it would be safe to assume that it's just the standard fare. everyone gets the same song & dance routine.


i agree! any company should treat their customers/clients equally regardless of who they are. this assumption simply tells everyone that anyone who approaches TWLTI will get the same "song and dance routine" as I and Deyn got.



> furthermore, please take note that i never questioned TWLTI with regards to your pending transactions with them nor did i call them "manloloko" ( please read what i posted carefully ) however, i did state that they are being very very opportunistic.


again my friend you are correct, you did not say that they are manloloko and opportunistic. atleast not explicitly.



> if it makes you feel any better, you can go ahead & praise them all you want & say that they are simply accommodating a fan's request, but it does not change that fact that if they can ship these items in for a premium price ( despite the general conception or misconception that the items in question are JDM ), it only proves that they choose not to include these as part of the regular line... which is all the more irritating for a seiko fan.


what you're saying here is open for debate. on top of my mind i can give you two arguments. First, it is Seiko's strategy to limit (not completely disallow) distribution of their JDM line to other regions/countries to preserve exclusivity. Second, it is Seiko's marketing thrust to allow limited (again, not zero) quantities of these JDM models to get into the local market (PhDM) to test product acceptance. You may be even right that they are doing this just to make marginal profits from small volume orders. (All points are speculative and not facts) Bottomline, they do this for some reason. Again, this is a topic for debate and it would just make this discussion a very looooooooooooooooong one. let's not.



> the major advantage of having these shipped in as regular lines is that it can be sold by the authorized dealers/retailers. with that, we can always haggle for a very very good price with our "suki". that's a win-win situation for everyone. ( and i think this answers your questions as to how everyone would feel if the prices quoted here are lower... with all thing considered, seiko prices in the philippines are one of the lowest in the world )


your points are valid but again, strategy and marketing..



> but with the current set-up wherein TWLTI comes off as accommodating & everyone is indebted to them despite the premium price they are charging... well, TWLTI is the clear winner!


clearly they are charging a premium for these JDM models (as quoted to Deyn). however, we really do not know how they do their costing for these products (this is evident in the price gap between Seiko ADs in malls and Avenida, even in the price differences among countries Seiko watches are sold). for me its simple, compute the difference in prices between Seiya or Higuchi or Chino and TWLTI's then ask myself if the watch is worth that premium. if yes, then I'll buy it. however, I'm kuripot so the answer is no. 



> i repeat... " huwag mag******ko "


I try my best not to.

I can sense your angst or whatever negative feeling you have towards TWLTI (I hope not at me). It is your opinion and I respect it. If ever I caused offense (to anyone) by bringing up a different point of view, tell me so I can apologize. Let's just _agree to disagree_ and continue our discussions on the beauty and practicality of our Seiko pieces. ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

pupuek said:


> ...Let's just _agree to disagree_ and continue our discussions on the beauty and practicality of our Seiko pieces. ;-)


amen! ;-)

maiba lang ng konti...

if you guys have read Angelis post on the Knights (Monster vs Knights ata yung title), i've dropped my want for a Black Sammy and now on the search for a White Knight... would anyone know where i can find one? I know i've seen them before but never really bothered (the integrated 15mm strap/lug turned me off)... but i guess, you do change your mind after some time...

there is a Black Knight in Prestige SM Bicutan but it's... well... Black... and it's on rubber. I know i will have a harder time looking for an SS bracelet later...

so if anybody has seen a White Knight on SS bracelet, let me know ;-)


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

here is a friendly advice to sir flieger, if you think TWILTI's prices are a little bit steep, then you dont have to buy from them.

reading from our local forum, some people still buy seikos in malls even if its more expensive than the ones in avenida, they simply dont have the time or guts to go there.

so twilti can decide whatever price they want to put simple because not everyone has the time to go to another country to buy those jdm seikos

just like in hongkong, the shops in mongkok sell them cheaper cuz the rent there is cheaper, and the official distributor sells them at a higher price cuz the malls charge higher rent and they pay for all the advertising in that country, maybe seiko japan just gives them a small budget for that, cheers


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

vanexel said:


> from my last trip to singapore, i asked my fave seiko dealer in bras basah complex why they didnt carry the jdm seikos, where as the official importer thong sia was just located at orchard road, the owner told me thong sia just distributes them the regular seiko line, but not the jdm seikos, maybe to prevent people from haggling, and maybe to have exclusivity, thats the advantage of being the official distibuter and importer of seikos in that country


the question is, does thong sia sell the jdm seikos readily on display?
or do they do what TWLTI is doing right now... by taking orders & importing the units on demand rather than importing them by batch along with the regular lines?


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

vanexel said:


> here is a friendly advice to sir flieger, if you think TWILTI's prices are a little bit steep, then you dont have to buy from them.


thanks for the friendly advice, eventhough it's unsolicited. but it's obvious that i won't be buying at those prices 



vanexel said:


> reading from our local forum, some people still buy seikos in malls even if its more expensive than the ones in avenida, they simply dont have the time or guts to go there.


woah, that's equal to saying that certain collectors are gutless, hehehe,... which i don'tbelieve is the case... b-)



vanexel said:


> so twilti can decide whatever price they want to put simple because not everyone has the time to go to another country to buy those jdm seikos


i understand that TWLTI can decide to sell the jdm units at insane prices, but that real issue here is that the distributor is acting like a "gray market opportunist"... my opinion would be different if they just import even a few units together with the regular line & sell them on display 



vanexel said:


> just like in hongkong, the shops in mongkok sell them cheaper cuz the rent there is cheaper, and the official distributor sells them at a higher price cuz the malls charge higher rent and they pay for all the advertising in that country, maybe seiko japan just gives them a small budget for that, cheers


 i agree that the variance in price is dependent on operating expenses like location, rental, employee's salaries, etc, but again, you are missing the point... which is that the the jdm units are already on display there... which means the official distributor already took as risk in investing & importing jdm units for display 

PEACE


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> amen! ;-)
> 
> maiba lang ng konti...
> 
> ...


last time someone here tip me that there are knights in ever gotesco commonwealth, around 2 months ago they are still available, i can't decide which color to buy, i just postpone my purchase. if i remember it right it's around 7 to 8t, forgot also the name of the watch store they have 2 store at the ground floor, the store name is in green. saw the orange bullet too in president style bracelet, too much to choose i ended empty handed.  i'll try to go back, don't worry deyn im leaning toward the black knight if ever. pings in avenida have the white knight in rubber, they quoted 6500 to me.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

pupuek said:


> as I've posted, my point is that its unfair to label them as manloloko when they are simply accommodating a customer's request. I brought up my ongoing correspondence with them to build on my point.


noted. point taken. but again, it was beside the point i'm trying to make 



pupuek said:


> yes you have a point and I don't deny that it is a possibility.
> no, I'm not defending them, I'm simply trying to let everyone know the other side of the coin.


i think defending them & letting everyone know the "other side" is essentially one & the same thing 



pupuek said:


> you know how i rationalize huh? even what i'm thinking eh? are you a mind reader? hehehe :-d kidding aside, I hope you're not judging how I rationalize nor how I think. I'm not defending them nor myself in my previous post. I'm simply stating the facts. moreover, i'm not claiming I'm getting special treatment nor do I want it. I'm just happy at how prompt they reply.


Please note that i merely stated that " i guess that's how you rationalize..." i never claimed that i DO KNOW how you rationalize... there'sa difference 



pupuek said:


> i agree! any company should treat their customers/clients equally regardless of who they are. this assumption simply tells everyone that anyone who approaches TWLTI will get the same "song and dance routine" as I and Deyn got.


with that said & all things considered, TWLTI instead of acting like a "gray market opportunist" should, as an official distributor, ship in a few jdm units for display & selling, instead of taking individual orders & charging a premium for it.



pupuek said:


> again my friend you are correct, you did not say that they are manloloko and opportunistic. atleast not explicitly.


explicitly or not... i did say that they are opportunistic... but i didn't say that they are "manloloko"... but then again, it's how you perceive it 



pupuek said:


> what you're saying here is open for debate. on top of my mind i can give you two arguments. First, it is Seiko's strategy to limit (not completely disallow) distribution of their JDM line to other regions/countries to preserve exclusivity. Second, it is Seiko's marketing thrust to allow limited (again, not zero) quantities of these JDM models to get into the local market (PhDM) to test product acceptance. You may be even right that they are doing this just to make marginal profits from small volume orders. (All points are speculative and not facts) Bottomline, they do this for some reason. Again, this is a topic for debate and it would just make this discussion a very looooooooooooooooong one. let's not.


 i'm up to it if you are...



pupuek said:


> your points are valid but again, strategy and marketing..


 i'd understand TWLTI's strategy on this situation if they weren't the official distributor & just another gray market dealer 



pupuek said:


> clearly they are charging a premium for these JDM models (as quoted to Deyn). however, we really do not know how they do their costing for these products (this is evident in the price gap between Seiko ADs in malls and Avenida, even in the price differences among countries Seiko watches are sold). for me its simple, compute the difference in prices between Seiya or Higuchi or Chino and TWLTI's then ask myself if the watch is worth that premium. if yes, then I'll buy it. however, I'm kuripot so the answer is no.


one possible reason for the price difference between the seiko ad's in avenida & the malls is the rental rates as well as the percentages that the mall admin charges the store for any transactions 



pupuek said:


> I try my best not to.


 we should all do 



pupuek said:


> I can sense your angst or whatever negative feeling you have towards TWLTI (I hope not at me). It is your opinion and I respect it. If ever I caused offense (to anyone) by bringing up a different point of view, tell me so I can apologize. Let's just _agree to disagree_ and continue our discussions on the beauty and practicality of our Seiko pieces. ;-)


i have no negative feelings nor angst towards you. no apologies are necessary. we are merely expressing our opinions & having a healthy debate 

my issue with TWLTI is that for an Official Distributor, they are acting like a 2nd rate, gray market opportunist going into this transaction. that is my cynical opinion & i accept whatever rebuttals or refutes other members may throw at me for saying so, but i hope that the counter punches are within the subject matter... let's not drag other stuff into it 

PEACE


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

fleiger said:


> the question is, does thong sia sell the jdm seikos readily on display?
> or do they do what TWLTI is doing right now... by taking orders & importing the units on demand rather than importing them by batch along with the regular lines?


thong sia is also the distributor in hong kong, and yes they do display the jdm in city chain hong kong. a almost bought a sarb model  and they also list the grand seiko model in there website that are available

THONG SIA WATCH CO., LIMITED

jdm series http://thongsia.com.hk/eng/products_list.php?brand_id=1&current_series_id=60

they have link for the list of boutique.

saw some spring drive and the spring drive titanium diver at elegant watch store in ocean terminal, tulo laway lang. 

i just have an idea, im thinking if i can ask the manager in citizen emporium to inquire twlti if they can bring it the jdm models, thinking that if they are the one who ask, maybe the price would be cheaper


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

ches said:


> thong sia is also the distributor in hong kong, and yes they do display the jdm in city chain hong kong. a almost bought a sarb model  and they also list the grand seiko model in there website that are available
> 
> THONG SIA WATCH CO., LIMITED
> 
> ...


thanks for the info


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

fleiger said:


> the question is, does thong sia sell the jdm seikos readily on display?
> or do they do what TWLTI is doing right now... by taking orders & importing the units on demand rather than importing them by batch along with the regular lines?


yes thong sia does sell all those jdm seiko but at a higher price, if im not mistaken, prices are almost the same as TWILTI's

my take on why TWILTI wont readily import those jdm seikos is that not a lot of filipinos can afford seikos at that price, unlike in hong kong and singapore, business is business


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

vanexel said:


> yes thong sia does sell all those jdm seiko but at a higher price, if im not mistaken, prices are almost the same as TWILTI's
> 
> my take on why TWILTI wont readily import those jdm seikos is that not a lot of filipinos can afford seikos at that price, unlike in hong kong and singapore, business is business


I think you're right, most will be shock to see seiko in 30t range, but there is an upside, i think we have one of the cheapest prices on regular seiko to meet the target market.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

vanexel said:


> yes thong sia does sell all those jdm seiko but at a higher price, if im not mistaken, prices are almost the same as TWILTI's
> 
> my take on why TWILTI wont readily import those jdm seikos is that not a lot of filipinos can afford seikos at that price, unlike in hong kong and singapore, business is business


my point exactly...
we have an official distributor wanting to make the profits but unwilling to take the necessary risks of importing these items for display prior to selling.

they're acting like a 2nd rate gray market opportunist :-(


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

ches said:


> I think you're right, most will be shock to see seiko in 30t range, but there is an upside, i think we have one of the cheapest prices on regular seiko to meet the target market.


to a certain extent, i agree with both ches & vanexel regarding the price range of the higher end seikos. most locals are not used to seeing seikos at those prices... but then again, i believe that Grand Seiko is being released here...


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

fleiger said:


> my point exactly...
> we have an official distributor wanting to make the profits but unwilling to take the necessary risks of importing these items for display prior to selling.
> 
> they're acting like a 2nd rate gray market opportunist :-(


i think they just don't want to bother, if the profit and demand in only few, but it's nice that they will accomodate our request. i will not consider it as a gray market piece if they will honor the warranty if we buy from them. im not sure if they will honor international warranty if we bought jdm models from japan sellers


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

ches said:


> i think they just don't want to bother, if the profit and demand in only few, but it's nice that they will accomodate our request. i will not consider it as a gray market piece if they will honor the warranty if we buy from them. im not sure if they will honor international warranty if we bought jdm models from japan sellers


It actually depends, we would be lucky if they would (for the warranty)...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> i think they just don't want to bother, if the profit and demand in only few, but it's nice that they will accomodate our request. i will not consider it as a gray market piece if they will honor the warranty if we buy from them. im not sure if they will honor international warranty if we bought jdm models from japan sellers





eals112 said:


> It actually depends, we would be lucky if they would (for the warranty)...


TWLTI mentioned they will give 1.5yr warranty on JDM watches bought from them...:-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> last time someone here tip me that there are knights in ever gotesco commonwealth, around 2 months ago they are still available, i can't decide which color to buy, i just postpone my purchase. if i remember it right it's around 7 to 8t, forgot also the name of the watch store they have 2 store at the ground floor, the store name is in green. saw the orange bullet too in president style bracelet, too much to choose i ended empty handed.  i'll try to go back, don't worry deyn im leaning toward the black knight if ever. pings in avenida have the white knight in rubber, they quoted 6500 to me.


salamat sir! :-! will check it out sa weekend! :-!
if you need help with the black knight, i can get from prestige in SM Bicutan but on rubber. Didn't ask how much but i am sure it would be higher...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

thanks ulit ches for the tip! ;-)
pero di ako impressed sa Knights because of the bezel...
pag isipan ko pa sya! :think:
thanks again for the tip!:-!


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> TWLTI mentioned they will give 1.5yr warranty on JDM watches bought from them...:-!


that's nice to hear... at least they're doing something right... but mind you, does their warranty cover shipping costs to-&-from japan?

because i believe that some if not most JDM's need to be sent back to japan for servicing...


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> thanks ulit ches for the tip! ;-)
> pero di ako impressed sa Knights because of the bezel...
> pag isipan ko pa sya! :think:
> thanks again for the tip!:-!


yup it's hard to turn, to the point it won't turn. and the bezel guard is not helping, it lessen the grip on the bezel.


----------



## xzibit (Aug 16, 2010)

went to washington today because i wanted to see the orange or black monster just to see them in person. then i saw this...












i like it except for the rubber strap. what's the solution to that here in manila? i liked the looks of the 50 fathoms on a strap also a simple seamaster nakastrap rin. may aftermarket straps ba and seiko na bagay dito? hirsch riva? or pang panerai lang yun?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

i think the 007 have a regular 22mm lug. straps made for panerai are 24 or 26mm.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

googled and found this one. with hirsch liberty


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

ches said:


> googled and found this one. with hirsch liberty


very nice


----------



## xzibit (Aug 16, 2010)

this is the riva. i meant the style lang but not the size. it says in the review the style is most known for panerai. pero i don't know i'm not very knowledgeable on panerais.










http://www.strapaholics.com/50/hirsch-riva-leather-strap-review/

may 22mm so it will fit the 007. i think the black would look good.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

finally, was able to get a blue sumo. will post pics later as im on a public computer. dont want to pay exorbitant fees for wifi access heheh. also saw a marinemaster auto pero almost 100k whew too rich for my blood, ill settle for the original 300M.

saw an autozilla but im still debating whether ill get it. the only reason im thinking about it is because its already discontinued. wala naman ako kahit isang citizen hehehe

thanks ches and mel for the tip about trendy zone. helped a lot.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vwbeetle said:


> finally, was able to get a blue sumo. will post pics later as im on a public computer. dont want to pay exorbitant fees for wifi access heheh. also saw a marinemaster auto pero almost 100k whew too rich for my blood, ill settle for the original 300M.
> 
> saw an autozilla but im still debating whether ill get it. the only reason im thinking about it is because its already discontinued. wala naman ako kahit isang citizen hehehe
> 
> thanks ches and mel for the tip about trendy zone. helped a lot.


congrats sir!!!:-! now can't wit for the pics!!!! ;-)
where did you get it sir?


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats vw on the blue sumo, hk airport have free wifi  will wait for the pics. i hope with other purchases hehe. 

xzibit can't wait to see the riva on 007, i bet it will go well.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> finally, was able to get a blue sumo. will post pics later as im on a public computer. dont want to pay exorbitant fees for wifi access heheh. also saw a marinemaster auto pero almost 100k whew too rich for my blood, ill settle for the original 300M.
> 
> saw an autozilla but im still debating whether ill get it. the only reason im thinking about it is because its already discontinued. wala naman ako kahit isang citizen hehehe
> 
> thanks ches and mel for the tip about trendy zone. helped a lot.


congrats dan!! trendy zone will really make you drool, lots of of high end seikos to choose from, will go there again but maybe by next year na, but im hoping to get a tag monaco instead of seiko hehe


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

ecozilla pala yung nakita ko hehehe halatang walang alam sa citizen. actually hindi ko sa trendy zone nabili pero sa kalapit na building along nathan road.

heres a blurry pic from my phone...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey guys I have a Balikbayan friend who will visit the country next month, and will take with him a couple of my stuff: 6309's and 7002's. Can you guys recommend a good service person in Makati area?

Has anyone tried the official service center?
*The Worldwide Lifestyle Timepieces, Inc.*
Glorietta 5 Ground Floor, Glorietta 5 Ayala center, Makati City
Tel:+632-856-2065

Any input will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

andrew of makati cinema square, havent tried it but he's always recommended, his store is small, but i read many satisfied customers. and i saw some vintage pieces there, and the time im there, saw a customer bring some vintage watches for repair
His address is 3rd Floor, Makati Cinema Square, beside Unique Vision Center
Mobile: 09207175039


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Maraming salamat bro. I'll surely have my brother check it out.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> ecozilla pala yung nakita ko hehehe halatang walang alam sa citizen. actually hindi ko sa trendy zone nabili pero sa kalapit na building along nathan road.
> 
> heres a blurry pic from my phone...
> 
> ...


correct ka dan, dami din sa tabi tabi na nag benta ng watches, but its not the sumo that caught my attention, its the enormous serving of food that really made my mouth drool congrats


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

vanexel said:


> but its not the sumo that caught my attention, its the enormous serving of food that really made my mouth drool congrats


+1! :-d


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

thats a beauty vw congrats! btw there's free wifi at ocean terminal near toys r' us


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello to my kababayans! I think this is my first post here. Good to be part of this forum as well.

Here are a couple of my Seiko BFS watches (which I also posted in PWC)


















Nice purchase of the blue Samurai vwbeetle! We don't have that model in the Philippines


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

nice pair and strap choices for the bfs, ditoy, i think your referring to the blue sumo, or did vw bought a japanse version of samurai also


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Ay sorry Blue Sumo nga!

The blue and black BFS models above are still available in Citizen Emporium as of yesterday, a friend told me. I think we are the only country who stil has these babies in stock and being sold as brand new.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Ditoy, and welcome to Watchuseek! This is the forum that's mainly responsible for my timepiece obsession. :-d


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks ditoy and welcome to wus. actually saw several bfs in hk yung iba naka clearance sale pa.


----------



## 871182 (Mar 9, 2010)

Where are these watch stores in reference to Glorietta 4? I'm leaving in a few days and want to pick up a couple of watches. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello Kabayans! Just wanted to know if anyone here uses those *Oris-style silicone straps *that seem to be flooding the local market of late?



















Inexpensive and quite comfortable I just hope they're not prone to rubber/resin rot. Most of my Citizen and Seiko rubber straps have been "pulvorized" (nag pulbos! :-|) due to the humidity here in the Phils. I hope these fair better.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Hello Kabayans! Just wanted to know if anyone here uses those *Oris-style silicone straps *that seem to be flooding the local market of late?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey tsarli, where can you get these and how much?
i seem to be allergic to the rubber straps... maybe not with silicone straps? 
thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## ricochet (Feb 1, 2010)

ches said:


> hi koko didn't buy the sammy yet  instead i bought this seiko 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. I believe I have the blue version


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Deyn Man said:


> hey tsarli, where can you get these and how much?
> i seem to be allergic to the rubber straps... maybe not with silicone straps?
> thanks in advance! ;-)


Hello DeynMan! In Megamall (3rd floor watch store) they cost P250. But if you brave the streets of Manila, you could get them in Avenida for P100 to P150. I don't think they're hypoallergenic though, but they are *very comfortable*!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

heres my blue diver --



















trying it out on nylon--










doesnt seem right.. maybe ill try it on a blue


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbeetle said:


> heres my blue diver --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, great looking blue, definitely better than black, by the way, great looking shoes, did you buy all those shoes from the catalogs dan?

now im torn between buying a sumo or sammie


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

sweet Sumo!!!!
as the saying goes, wear it in the best of health!!!:-!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

vanexel said:


> wow, great looking blue, definitely better than black, by the way, great looking shoes, did you buy all those shoes from the catalogs dan?
> 
> now im torn between buying a sumo or sammie


kasi nag-iisip pa eh. bilhin mo na pareho!


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

it's just a matter of deciding which one to get first


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ches said:


> it's just a matter of deciding which one to get first


bingo!:-!


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

mabilis magsawa yan si mel eh, dati nagsimula sa divers, nagsawa binenta. tapos nakumpleto yung chrono, nagsawa binenta. swiss naman yata ngayon. hirap pag maraming pera hehehe


----------



## offline (Oct 18, 2010)

newb question lang po, saan po ba yung recommended shops nyo sa sa cebu area? planning to buy my first seiko and hoping you could give me some tips. i went to seiko shop in ayala mall cebu recently and I'm not sure if they price more than the other stores although they're giving 1 yr and 6 months warranty for their watches. Thanks in advance po


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

haven't shopped around in cebu for seiko watches, but if you see a Prestige watch store, that should be decent... sometimes, they go on sale and prices of these are quite competitive!;-) do you have a watch in mind already?


----------



## offline (Oct 18, 2010)

no I haven't decided which one, I get all confuse with models and names , do you have any suggestions sir? i'm going for 10k below price range, I hope I get a good watch for it.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

offline said:


> no I haven't decided which one, I get all confuse with models and names , do you have any suggestions sir? i'm going for 10k below price range, I hope I get a good watch for it.


you are right! there are a lot of seikos to choose from even at the price you have pegged! :think:
try doing a search for the following models:
1. SKX007 (black) / SKX009 (pepsi)
2. another alternative could also be the SKX399
3. Monster - SKX799 (black) / SKX781 (orange)
4. Samurai - SNM009 (white) / SNM011 (black) 
these should be good 1st seikos in my opinion! ;-) (i started with the Black Monster myself! ;-))
goodluck! ;-)


----------



## offline (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you sir! I will look for those models. I thought the skx007 and the monster is just the same.  Again thank you for your help sir.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

isa pang alternative yung vintage ang hanapin mo, kung divers watch try mo 6309. magresearch ka sa net, hanap ka ng photos, basa ka ng buyers guides, tapos tignan mo sa ebay kung magkano bentahan. tapos ikot ka sa pawn shops, thrift shops tanong tanong sa mga gumagawa ng relo kung may binebenta. parang mas masarap yung pakiramdam pag nakabili ka ng vintage. madali lang bumili ng bago eh, punta ka lang mall tapos na.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vwbeetle said:


> isa pang alternative yung vintage ang hanapin mo, kung divers watch try mo 6309. magresearch ka sa net, hanap ka ng photos, basa ka ng buyers guides, tapos tignan mo sa ebay kung magkano bentahan. tapos ikot ka sa pawn shops, thrift shops tanong tanong sa mga gumagawa ng relo kung may binebenta. parang mas masarap yung pakiramdam pag nakabili ka ng vintage. madali lang bumili ng bago eh, punta ka lang mall tapos na.


X2 pwede din naman! ;-)


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> X2 pwede din naman! ;-)


Tulong ang po mga kapwa Seiko aficionados. Saan ba tayo pwedeng makabili ng Seiko Sumo sa Manila na on stock na. Ano ba sa palagay ninyo better color--black or blue? I have not seen on in flesh. What price should I expect for it. Maraming Salamat.


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

sa pagkakaalam ko walang nagbebenta ng sumo dito sa atin


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

vwbeetle said:


> sa pagkakaalam ko walang nagbebenta ng sumo dito sa atin


x2
at the very least, di sya readily available...


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Mozzkee2 said:


> Tulong ang po mga kapwa Seiko aficionados. Saan ba tayo pwedeng makabili ng Seiko Sumo sa Manila na on stock na. Ano ba sa palagay ninyo better color--black or blue? I have not seen on in flesh. What price should I expect for it. Maraming Salamat.


 spoke with roel of twiltime yesterday, he told me that they will importing ONE sumo early next year.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

kcohsg said:


> spoke with roel of twiltime yesterday, he told me that they will importing ONE sumo early next year.


uy ayos!!! if di ako makabyahe early next year, will most likely get this!;-)


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> uy ayos!!! if di ako makabyahe early next year, will most likely get this!;-)


No choice kundi internet. Sa Hong Kong meron kaya??? Tulong uli kung saan at anong store sa Hong Kong ang okay sa presyo o pwedeng makipagbaratan( hehehehe).o|:-(


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

vw just bought one in honkong, back read 1 page only.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mga kababayan, posted a poll, hope you could help:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/would-you-choose-007-399-a-473537.html


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

yeoman posted several new seiko 5 and seiko diver models, i hope it will become available locally. seiko 5 have been coming out with nice designs faster than the seiko model and sumo hands are being use in more watches.

















http://yeomanseiko.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/seikosnzj21k.jpg?w=614


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

why o why put a 5 on a good looking diver? :-x
mukhang maganda yung bagong 200m diver sana bago magpasko magkaroon na dito


----------



## greeevanz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi guys! New here!

Been at CE and some avenida shops lately and got myself a baby monster to complement my old but cared for and trusty Seiko SKX013 diver.

Pero napansin ko lang po na medyo madalang ang mga large sized diver dito, am planning to get a large diver this time, and I'll just continue the hunt in avenida til I get one.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hi greeevanz, welcome! ;-)
i have 7 3/4 inch wrists and i find the 007s and even the Samurais already big... have any diver in mind? i'me sure CE would have them (except for the JDM models of course)...


----------



## greeevanz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Deyn!

Siguro ser yung 007 but what's the one with the pepsi bezel, I think I prefer that, and I think we have the same wrist size. ;-)

I did love the baby monster on my wrist hence I took it, was originally going for the Orange Monster pero naisip ko hindi naman ako talaga nalangoy (I'm more of a mountain trail type of guy) so I got the baby instead, at mas mura pa. :-!

But I've always been curious about the larger cousins of my SKX 013, like the 007s and the 399s, and when the time and budget comes I'll get one.

Cheers!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

greeevanz said:


> Hi Deyn!
> 
> Siguro ser yung 007 but what's the one with the pepsi bezel, I think I prefer that, and I think we have the same wrist size. ;-)
> 
> ...


the 007 that's on pepsi is the 009 ;-)
for value for money, hard to beat the mini monsters... pang harabas, pwede na yun! ;-)


----------



## nico8wa (Dec 10, 2010)

hi there kabayans 
just want to ask if the spro43 or spork still available in manila or rare na din? my cousin is currently in hong kong and mashado mahal dun ang spork! can any one help me kung san meron and how much current price nya jan sa atin? pls pretty pls!
many thanks guys


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

hi nico i haven't seen the spork now in manila especially in avenida. last time i saw it a few months back in steel bracelet is at time bureau in avenida selling at 12t (this price seems alreday high) im not sure if it still there.


----------



## nico8wa (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks ches for the prompt reply....if 12k is the price in manila and only one store has it,i think ill just ask him to buy it there even if it cost a little more just to be on the safe side and save me time..... i hope may mga forumer na makakita pa ng spork na mura jan satin...... 
again many thanks


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

offline said:


> newb question lang po, saan po ba yung recommended shops nyo sa sa cebu area? planning to buy my first seiko and hoping you could give me some tips. i went to seiko shop in ayala mall cebu recently and I'm not sure if they price more than the other stores although they're giving 1 yr and 6 months warranty for their watches. Thanks in advance po


tama si Deyn Man, sa prestige mas marami klase seikos at mas cheaper pa kesa seiko store.

grabe, miss ko na avenida watch stores at yun sa kabilang kalsada na may chop chopan ng relo! hahaha


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw the SPORK in Stellux, the store on the next block right side of Citizen Emporium. The rubber strap version P9500 lang. This was 3 weeks ago though.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

My three watches came back from Mang Andrew. I can't say anything but high praises. He even fixed (dunno how) my hard starting 7002. My brother said he noticed a lot of expensive vintage Swiss pieces in his shop for service, so I guess he's not limited to Seiko. +100 for Mang Andrew - speedy service, great price - truly trustworthy. I already have my next batch ready for my mother in law to take back


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I don't know if some of these were covered before, but I am not going through 44 pages. My parents are there visiting family & I may have them bring me back a Seiko.
First, how are prices in the PI compared to the States? 
Do they carry models not available in the States? Such as the Seiko 5 in post#861
Are the models with Kanji day readily available?
Where around the Manila area would be a good place to shop (pricewise)?

Thanks Guys


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

karlito said:


> I don't know if some of these were covered before, but I am not going through 44 pages. My parents are there visiting family & I may have them bring me back a Seiko.
> First, how are prices in the PI compared to the States?
> Do they carry models not available in the States? Such as the Seiko 5 in post#861
> Are the models with Kanji day readily available?
> ...


the price of seiko here is almost similar in states, like the skx007 i check amazon its 190 u.s. here its around 7tplus in avenida and i think same price if you buy in the mall. if your parents is far and not familiar of avenida its not worth the little price difference. the seikon 5 i posted earlier is not yet available here but the bottom picture skz327 is available in avenida for around 7t-8t , and the models here does not have the kanji day, almost all have the spanish/english. good luck on you next seiko.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Ches

Thanks for the info


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

ches said:


> I think you're right, most will be shock to see seiko in 30t range, but there is an upside, i think we have one of the cheapest prices on regular seiko to meet the target market.


It may be sticker shock for some, but trust me- those models will still fly of the shelves. Check out the latest stocks from Citizen to hit our ADs. I've seen 30k Php models abound and there's even one going for 80k(i'm afraid I forgot the model).

Personally, between a 100k Tag or a 100k Grand Seiko, I'd go for the GS coz I'm pretty sure 99% of the people who would see the GS on my wrist would ignore it with a shrug "it's just a seiko". I on the other hand would know that I have a premium timepiece and my pride-of-ownership would be intact and cozy without the risk of having my watch pulled off my wrist at every corner.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

StanSuarez said:


> It may be sticker shock for some, but trust me- those models will still fly of the shelves. Check out the latest stocks from Citizen to hit our ADs. I've seen 30k Php models abound and there's even one going for 80k(i'm afraid I forgot the model).
> 
> Personally, between a 100k Tag or a 100k Grand Seiko, I'd go for the GS coz I'm pretty sure 99% of the people who would see the GS on my wrist would ignore it with a shrug "it's just a seiko". I on the other hand would know that I have a premium timepiece and my pride-of-ownership would be intact and cozy without the risk of having my watch pulled off my wrist at every corner.


agree! and to those that know, would drool over your GS!!!! heck, i'd take a marine master over any tag any day! but that's just me!;-)


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi folks! Just wanted to give you the heads up. Got an e-mail from our good buddy kcohsg, he has some Zulus now. Have yet to see one up close but they look like Maratacs to me (fortunately, not priced as such). 










He's got more designs and sizes pero diyahe to post more. Just the thing for the Holidays para sa mga pareho kong ganid sa nylon straps. :-d Anyway, you folks know his number.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Hi folks! Just wanted to give you the heads up. Got an e-mail from our good buddy kcohsg, he has some Zulus now. Have yet to see one up close but they look like Maratacs to me (fortunately, not priced as such).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and many more too! reserved a few already... just don't know why people spend $20USD on natos/zulus...:think: hope to get them before xmas!;-)


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

StanSuarez said:


> It may be sticker shock for some, but trust me- those models will still fly of the shelves. Check out the latest stocks from Citizen to hit our ADs. I've seen 30k Php models abound and there's even one going for 80k(i'm afraid I forgot the model).
> 
> Personally, between a 100k Tag or a 100k Grand Seiko, I'd go for the GS coz I'm pretty sure 99% of the people who would see the GS on my wrist would ignore it with a shrug "it's just a seiko". I on the other hand would know that I have a premium timepiece and my pride-of-ownership would be intact and cozy without the risk of having my watch pulled off my wrist at every corner.


it's like two types of person, the one who just like to show off or the one who buy to satisfy his own cravings.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

ches said:


> I think you're right, most will be shock to see seiko in 30t range, but there is an upside, i think we have one of the cheapest prices on regular seiko to meet the target market.


True. I think Citizen is already pushing the 30k mark with their latest Eco-drives and so is Seiko with their Velaturas and Premiers. They don't sell as fast as the watches under the 10k price range though. Which is probably why they are hesitant to bring in the JDM models. Having just 2 Marine masters or Spring drives sitting on their shelves gather dust would tie down the capital needed to bring in DOZENS of regular watches.

BTW, Merry Christmas po sa inyong lahat!


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> True. I think Citizen is already pushing the 30k mark with their latest Eco-drives and so is Seiko with their Velaturas and Premiers. They don't sell as fast as the watches under the 10k price range though. Which is probably why they are hesitant to bring in the JDM models. Having just 2 Marine masters or Spring drives sitting on their shelves gather dust would tie down the capital needed to bring in DOZENS of regular watches.
> 
> BTW, Merry Christmas po sa inyong lahat!


Damn this multi-threaded thread! I didn't see that my post above was indeed posted on the boards.

Anyhow. Musta pasko nyo dyan?

Ako?

Masaya ang pasko ko!








L-R, reinstalled my black PVD bracelet on my Franken after I had it on rubber for the past year, had my mini-monster recalibrated and cleaned at Prestige after it started running fast coz the kids dropped it on the cement floor, my brand-spanking new White Shuriken(I hate the starfish nickname), new Jubilee bracelet on my skx399k! Woot! Seiko Overload!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

cool collection!!! maligayang pasko!!! warm wishes to you and your family sir!!! ;-)


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Look what Santa, er *kcohsg *put in my Christmas stocking on Christmas Eve (via LBC :-d).

*Holiday Zulus!*










Are we talking perfect Christmas Gift or what! BTW, these are definitely better than the original Maratacs who are either too soft or rock hard.

*Maligayang Pasko sa inyong lahat!*


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> agree! and to those that know, would drool over your GS!!!! heck, i'd take a marine master over any tag any day! but that's just me!;-)


+1 
not just you


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Look what Santa, er *kcohsg *put in my Christmas stocking on Christmas Eve (via LBC :-d).
> *Holiday Zulus!*
> 
> Are we talking perfect Christmas Gift or what! BTW, these are definitely better than the original Maratacs who are either too soft or rock hard.




Very nice, they do look like quality straps. I really like the satin hardware.
I have the same Orient blue sub. I wondered what it would look like on a blue zulu. Now I know, thanks!
Enjoy


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Look what Santa, er *kcohsg *put in my Christmas stocking on Christmas Eve (via LBC :-d).
> 
> *Holiday Zulus!*
> 
> ...


Sir can you PM me info on how to order those straps? I've always wanted a James Bond Rolex but could't afford one. I'll do it on a Seiko instead. 

BTW, i posted a review on the Shurikane here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-skz279k-starfish-shurikane-warning-hi-res-pics-485382.html


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

StanSuarez said:


> I've always wanted a James Bond Rolex but could't afford one. I'll do it on a Seiko instead.
> 
> BTW, i posted a review on the Shurikane here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-skz279k-starfish-shurikane-warning-hi-res-pics-485382.html


Bit of trivia, apparently that black/red/grey Zulu strap is actually *closer *to the strap used by Bond in _Goldfinger_ compared to the black/grey being passed off nowadays as _the _Bond strap.

Read about it here in this thread on the Steinheart forum.

Screen grab of the Bond strap in _Goldfinger _can be seen here.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i would have to disagree..
i think the real bond is with the olive green stripe...
Watchbands
i'm not sure but the black with red/grey is called thunderball? perhaps used by 007 in thunderball?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice link Deyn Man, funny the actual strap that Sean Connery used was small to the Rolex lug width.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hehehe! i think they used an 18mm zulu type for this... ;-)


----------



## lowprofile888 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi guys. I am new to this site and in collecting watches. I just bought my first watch which is a Seiko SKX779. I would like to ask your opinion about the looks and performance of the Seiko SKX031. Thank you


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Bit of trivia, apparently that black/red/grey Zulu strap is actually *closer *to the strap used by Bond in _Goldfinger_ compared to the black/grey being passed off nowadays as _the _Bond strap.
> 
> Read about it here in this thread on the Steinheart forum.
> 
> Screen grab of the Bond strap in _Goldfinger _can be seen here.


Wow, i didn't know about that. I always assumed that there was only one "BOND" strap. Now that that's been settled, how about which Seiko model to use for my "Bond"?


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Charlie!

I'm back from the beyond, drawn by your post! Ang ganda ng straps mo!

at Maligayang Pasko sa inyo!



Tsarli said:


> Look what Santa, er *kcohsg *put in my Christmas stocking on Christmas Eve (via LBC :-d).
> 
> *Holiday Zulus!*
> 
> ...


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

ditoy_eagle said:


> I saw the SPORK in Stellux, the store on the next block right side of Citizen Emporium. The rubber strap version P9500 lang. This was 3 weeks ago though.


Can't wait to see one in person here in Davao city. I can't pass judgment on a watch until i see it on the flesh and on my wrist. I hope my expectations will be met. Too bad it costs so much there, it might cost even more here in the province.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

StanSuarez said:


> Can't wait to see one in person here in Davao city. I can't pass judgment on a watch until i see it on the flesh and on my wrist. I hope my expectations will be met. Too bad it costs so much there, it might cost even more here in the province.


will send you a PM when i'm in davao again! will wear my Spork ;-)


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice meeting you today lowprofile! Thanks and welcome to the world of SEIKO!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

kcohsg said:


> Nice meeting you today lowprofile! Thanks and welcome to the world of SEIKO!


sir kcohsg, apologies for being unable to drop by... will try to make time soon! thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> sir kcohsg, apologies for being unable to drop by... will try to make time soon! thanks in advance! ;-)


 No problem! Just let me know when...


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

nice zulus there tsarli.

congrats lowprofile on you new seikos.

nice review stan on the starfish, i think your 399 will look good on a bond strap.

deyn, thanks for the link, i also thought the bond strap is grey with red stripes

happy new year to all.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

no problem! happy new year ches! ;-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy New Year guys! Wishing you all more Seikos this coming 2011!:-!


----------



## mondo (Jan 13, 2010)

here mine, thanks again johnson for the zulu straps! 
i got it last friday. it feels more sturdier than the NATO heheh


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

you're welcome Mondo! thanks again!


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

A bit off topic I know, but,can anyone help with Seiko in Korea?Cheaper than on line or not?

I have a family holiday booked for April.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

sjb said:


> A bit off topic I know, but,can anyone help with Seiko in Korea?Cheaper than on line or not?
> 
> I have a family holiday booked for April.


sorry sir, unfamiliar with Korea. Hope others could chime in...
maybe you could try posting as a separate thread (that's what i did when i asked about stores in Japan... at least 3 chimed in)... may want to try that route too... ;-)


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> will send you a PM when i'm in davao again! will wear my Spork ;-)


Noooooooooooooooooo.....................11111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdcouchpotato (Dec 15, 2010)

Can someone here help me and tell me what is the exact model for this watch?




The bezel is in Gun Metal Gray


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hi hdcouchpotato, glad to see you here as well...;-)
i think you have a SNZE11J...
Watches for Sale from Reto's Watch Collection


----------



## nico8wa (Dec 10, 2010)

hi guys! anybody spotted a spork recently?.........


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> hi hdcouchpotato, glad to see you here as well...;-)
> i think you have a SNZE11J...
> Watches for Sale from Reto's Watch Collection


apologies... it's an SNZE19
seiko SNZE19 - Google Search


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Citizen Emporium at Avenida is closing by the end of the month. It's sad news. That store has been there forever. It's iconic.


----------



## vanexel (Jul 9, 2008)

really? whats the reason? should buy the oris 1st before it closes shop


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Stern said:


> Citizen Emporium at Avenida is closing by the end of the month. It's sad news. That store has been there forever. It's iconic.


ah talaga?!?!?!??! Noooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

vanexel said:


> really? whats the reason? should buy the oris 1st before it closes shop


The clerk told me the owner is moving to Canada. Some of the employees have worked there since the 70s. They have a good selection of Orient watches. They're cheaper than buying online in the states even with a 50% coupon. They might close as early as the 20th. Their phone number is 733-0125, 733-0127, call to verify.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, look at the bright side. They might have a BIG SALE right before they close.


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

they also own hourglass in megamall too, right?
does that mean hourglass could be closing as well?


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know the prices of these watches there:
Seiko OM
Citizen Nighthawk
Orient Blue Mako


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

StanSuarez said:


> Well, look at the bright side. They might have a BIG SALE right before they close.


I wouldn't count on it. They'll just move their inventory to their 2 remaining stores (SM Manila, Megamall). The one in Cubao is closed already.

Their prices are still better than any watch stores here.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

has anyone confirmed CE closing?? 
i hope this ain't true.. i buy all my watches from that them.

in any case, can you guys recommend other stores (Seiko, Citizen and Orient) that have similar pricing? the one near Citizen Emporium is mall pricey. I forgot the name but they really MARK-UP their prices there.


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

CE has this watch for P9,460. Even if you buy it at Orient USA website with a 50% off coupon, it's still cheaper at CE by $100.


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Stern said:


> The clerk told me the owner is moving to Canada. Some of the employees have worked there since the 70s. They have a good selection of Orient watches. They're cheaper than buying online in the states even with a 50% coupon. They might close as early as the 20th. Their phone number is 733-0125, 733-0127, call to verify.


Oh this is sad. I haven't even been to CE! I'm a plane ride plus one LRT ride away. I just sent Ma'am Elena a sentimental text message.

By the way, anong branch nila sa MegaMall? I'll continue the hunt there, if they close down.


----------



## irongeek (Aug 15, 2008)

pupuek said:


> has anyone confirmed CE closing??
> i hope this ain't true.. i buy all my watches from that them.
> 
> in any case, can you guys recommend other stores (Seiko, Citizen and Orient) that have similar pricing? the one near Citizen Emporium is mall pricey. I forgot the name but they really MARK-UP their prices there.


Yes they are. After more than thirty years of existence. They will be doing their inventory starting on the 20th. So the shop will be closed by then. They're supposed to be gone by the end of the month. This is a very sad news for us Filipino WIS. Well... at least for me. :-(


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

pupuek said:


> has anyone confirmed CE closing??
> i hope this ain't true.. i buy all my watches from that them.
> 
> in any case, can you guys recommend other stores (Seiko, Citizen and Orient) that have similar pricing? the one near Citizen Emporium is mall pricey. I forgot the name but they really MARK-UP their prices there.


maybe we should try Stellux, it's beside ariston across a street. price seems close to citizen emporium. maybe look for the owner francis to get better discount. nothing beats citizen, you just feel at home there. i just hope mam elena can still give good discounts if she transfered to sm manila time trend.


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe after their inventory some Nos seikos will surface.


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy straps? Some of the SM malls has these booths who sell leather straps. Are they any good?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

worth more than the Php600-Php850 (i think... i can't remember) price tag ;-)


----------



## xzibit (Aug 16, 2010)

deleted


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

taas natin 

Just want to share my latest acquisition




























;-)


----------



## inno (Feb 19, 2011)

hi, does anyone know if the sarb035 is available here in the philippines?

thanks,
inno


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

takobets said:


> taas natin
> 
> Just want to share my latest acquisition
> 
> ;-)


hi takobets i just got that same watch yesterday., im lusting for it already for almost 1 year  you'll love the lume and the dome crystal.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

inno said:


> hi, does anyone know if the sarb035 is available here in the philippines?
> 
> thanks,
> inno


hi inno, haven't seen any sarb, japanese model here, best bet will still be online store.


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

Stern said:


> Where is the best place to buy straps? Some of the SM malls has these booths who sell leather straps. Are they any good?


are you referring to asprey straps, i just bougt one of their vintage like strap, at 850, not bad for the price, not stiff like other cheap strap.


----------



## inno (Feb 19, 2011)

ches said:


> hi inno, haven't seen any sarb, japanese model here, best bet will still be online store.


Thanks ches. I just found out about the srp043k or spork, do you know if it is available locally?

Thanks much,
inno


----------



## ches (Apr 30, 2009)

yes it is available, but lately haven't seen it, i'll post it here if i find a store have them in stock.


----------



## inno (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh nice, how much does it go for here? I have no idea about the price just saw a pic of it while reading the threads


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

inno said:


> Oh nice, how much does it go for here? I have no idea about the price just saw a pic of it while reading the threads


I believe it goes for about 10-11k on bracelet and about 9k on rubber strap. Prices vary on where you buy it though, with the department stores and mall-based ADs selling them for a few thousand pesos higher than the grey market stores in Avenida or Cubao.

Good luck on your search, thats one of the watches on my list for 2011.


----------



## inno (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'm gonna try looking for one at avenida


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

takobets said:


> taas natin
> 
> Just want to share my latest acquisition
> 
> ...





ches said:


> hi takobets i just got that same watch yesterday., im lusting for it already for almost 1 year  you'll love the lume and the dome crystal.


nice!!!! congrats!!!! :-!:-!:-!
saw this in CE last year when i bought the Spork (on rubber)... from time to time, sumisilip pa din ako sa No Curfew (but on bracelet naman)... hasn't bitten me yet... pero malay mo, you know how these bugs bite :-!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats ches! i've been lusting for this too for quite some time now  yup love the blue lume
dean go get one before they all disappear from the shops


----------



## Avayaman (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi mga pares!  has anyone seen a seiko alarm chronograph (SNAB65 or SNAA63) available here? thanks!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

hi avayaman! try seiko AD's in malls they might have what you are looking for. ;-)

Went G-shock crazy and got these babies in the past couple of months


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hahahahaha! ayos!!!! ;-)


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

natatabunan na to. angat lang natin ;-)

Got me another G


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

it's alive again! hahahaha! 
i too have a few incoming... will post as soon as i get them ;-)


----------



## scout7942 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi I'm new here in WUS based in Manila. I'm trying to sell my Tissot PRS 200, how do i post it? I would prefer someone based in Manila as buyer.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Best you post in sulit.com.ph or in ebay.ph


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Best you post in sulit.com.ph or in ebay.ph


x2


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

natabunan na  dean where are the pics ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

takobets said:


> natabunan na  dean where are the pics ;-)


hahaha! 1st batch! though neither a Seiko nor a Citizen... got it from here (thank you again Horrible Gelatinous Blob:-!)!
crappy pics but i guess this will have to do for now:

















resin + steel bracelet is gorgeous!

















mandatory lume shot... |>









will post more of my recent acquisitions next week (i will be getting them on Monday:-d)... hint: 3 watches... 2 of them are seikos and the other a citizen... 2 of them are autos... dials are neither black, blue, white, nor orange... all are rated 200m (i hope i remembered correctly)... only 1 comes on an SS bracelet... hehehe! care to guess? :-d


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats on your new baby! is that a limited ed? I'm intrigued in your incoming watches... are they by any chance, yellow and purple? Can't wait to see them! :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

thanks! nah.. not a limited ed g-shock... 
check it out here:
GW-6900BC/GW-M5600BC
dunno if it's a JDM g-shock (actually bought it here on WUS from the US and it says "made in thailand" at the case back :-d) but not available locally! ;-) i don't think they sell atomic models in the Philippines though... but you can synchronize naman... :think:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hahaha you got the yellow one! nope, definitely not purple!:-d


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm yellow.. :think: it must be a kinetic, either the bfk or caesar!  the other one is not purple.. I was thinking of the purple monster. is it something red??? or the alpinist green?? And the citizen should be the zilla since I noticed your a fan of divers.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hahahah! nope... though kinetics (well at least the BFK) are good looking, still unsure about the movement... so no kinetic. the yellow one can be bought locally.. i just happened to strike a good deal from SGP that's why i got it there. the other 2, were available i would think in the Philippines but don't see them around anymore... just a few more days before the big reveal bro! hahaha! ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

as promised...

Yellow Franken...









Lume-Dialed Citizen Diver...









Brown Nighthawk...


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice bro! i also like dials with different colors! :-!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> as promised...
> 
> Yellow Franken...
> 
> ...


Dean, seems you got all colors covered in your collection :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

freedomj said:


> Dean, seems you got all colors covered in your collection :-!


thanks! looking at what i have, i have yet to get a red, green, and silver dialed watch! ;-)


----------



## mtzemd (Jun 19, 2011)

Where did you buy your citizen nighthawk and how much?


----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Philippines,

Where can I buy spring bars, spring bar remover tool and watch cases in the Philippines oh plus those ^ natu/zulu straps? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

m102486 said:


> Hi Philippines,
> 
> Where can I buy spring bars, spring bar remover tool and watch cases in the Philippines oh plus those ^ natu/zulu straps? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If you are a PWC member ditoy_eagle can supply all your requirement. PM him he's also a WUS member. Its a breeze to deal w/ him plus his stash of nato and zulu you can feast on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

mtzemd said:


> Where did you buy your citizen nighthawk and how much?


got it from the bay from a singapore seller... price range would be somewhere north of 7k but below 9k pesos... ;-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

m102486 said:


> Hi Philippines,
> 
> Where can I buy spring bars, spring bar remover tool and watch cases in the Philippines oh plus those ^ natu/zulu straps? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Republic Building at Avenida for parts and tools, and ditoy eagle for nato/zulus :-!

Finally, able to reply here properly. Just needed switch to linear mode :-d


----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

freedomj said:


> If you are a PWC member ditoy_eagle can supply all your requirement. PM him he's also a WUS member. Its a breeze to deal w/ him plus his stash of nato and zulu you can feast on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, just joined PWC and also got a message from ditoy_eagle, Thank you!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

;-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

takobets said:


> ;-)


Great group pic takobets :-!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

even cooler lume shot! hehehe! ;-)
how's the BFK holding up? power reserve ok?


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello Pinoy Seikoholics! 

Just curious - have you guys met on a mini-EB in Manila already? It should be fun, to show off your Seiko's, so other members can decide what models to put on their wishlist.

Thanks!

A-speed


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

AsianSpeed said:


> Hello Pinoy Seikoholics!
> 
> Just curious - have you guys met on a mini-EB in Manila already? It should be fun, to show off your Seiko's, so other members can decide what models to put on their wishlist.
> 
> ...


I think there was already one Seiko EB a couple months back at SM North Edsa if I'm not mistaken and one grand EB for the whole Philippine Watch Club ;-)


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

jkchua said:


> I think there was already one Seiko EB a couple months back at SM North Edsa if I'm not mistaken and one grand EB for the whole Philippine Watch Club ;-)


Cool, thanks for the info, JK! I hope an EB happens when I'm in Manila. I'd like to see your pristine Seiko's, Mods, and strap change-ups!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks bros 

dean power reserve drops from full charge of 30 seconds to 20 after 4 days of no use. i usually give it a swing every 5 days or so to bring it back to 30 seconds. (you have full charge if seconds hand travels 30 seconds upon pressing of the button above the crown)


----------



## Peloson (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, 

Would anybody know someone who sells the anvil or watchadoo bracelet locally for a Seiko Tuna ? Thanks !!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Peloson said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anybody know someone who sells the anvil or watchadoo bracelet locally for a Seiko Tuna ? Thanks !!


send a PM to Ditoy... ;-) i think he has 22mm at P3.5k i think... ;-)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

takobets said:


> thanks bros
> 
> dean power reserve drops from full charge of 30 seconds to 20 after 4 days of no use. i usually give it a swing every 5 days or so to bring it back to 30 seconds. (you have full charge if seconds hand travels 30 seconds upon pressing of the button above the crown)


so sulit naman? i mean, i've been eyeing the BFK, just not it's movement... so give it a whirl every so often would do the trick of keeping it close to full charge always? btw, stupid question... second hand does not sweep right? do they hit the markers spot on?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I have the Watchadoo in stock P3,000


----------



## tebaratz (Jul 2, 2011)

spork is really hard to find talaga...called up mam elena and tells me na ala pa daw silang stock..at di pa sigurado kung magkakaron..hayyz:-(


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> so sulit naman? i mean, i've been eyeing the BFK, just not it's movement... so give it a whirl every so often would do the trick of keeping it close to full charge always? btw, stupid question... second hand does not sweep right? do they hit the markers spot on?


super sulit for me  i think there is a charger made by seiko for kinetic movement. yup seconds hand doesnt sweep like an auto. about the markers, ill have to check later.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

tebaratz said:


> spork is really hard to find talaga...called up mam elena and tells me na ala pa daw silang stock..at di pa sigurado kung magkakaron..hayyz:-(


I think I saw one at SM Manila. Either Prestige or an other watch store.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

Deyn Man said:


> second hand does not sweep right? do they hit the markers spot on?


just checked it and no, it doesnt always hit the markers. ;-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

takobets said:


> just checked it and no, it doesnt always hit the markers. ;-)


Hands can be re-set naman by any watchmaker ;-)

I had my Bulova sub hands re-set by the watchmaker who sold it to me. It is irritating when you see the hand stop in the middle of the markers :-d


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

jkchua said:


> Hands can be re-set naman by any watchmaker ;-)
> 
> I had my Bulova sub hands re-set by the watchmaker who sold it to me. It is irritating when you see the hand stop in the middle of the markers :-d


john, you are correct! they can re set it!
but there are cases that hands hit SOME of the markers then off on others. now that's the hard bit... if it is adjusted, then it would hit markers it didn't hit before. but those hit spot on before are now misaligned! now that sucks more!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> john, you are correct! they can re set it!
> but there are cases that hands hit SOME of the markers then off on others. now that's the hard bit... if it is adjusted, then it would hit markers it didn't hit before. but those hit spot on before are now misaligned! now that sucks more!


Ok, this topic is making me conscious about my quartz watches :-d

I am happy to say that based on my amatuerish observations, my tuna and zilla hits their markers spot on :-!

The case you just described would totally suck big time :-d


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

What? Its a bad thing it doesnt hit the markers? I never really thought about that till now. LOL. I panicked a bit and took a longer and harder look at my watch and observed that..













It does hit the markers spot on!  you just have to move the watch to see it, specially when its at the 4:00 to 5:00. When I first looked, i was at the 8:00 angle and when it reached 4-5, it seems to be in the middle of the markers. Am I making sense haha 

Thanks for the info guys now Ill have to check my other quartz watches


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

on my sawtooth, it seems it hits the markers on 9 to 3, but wouldn't hit 3 to 6. will take a look again. maybe it's because of the angle. there's also a thread here (on sawtooth as well) about hitting the markers...


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

can you post a link? tried to search for it, can't find it. thanks.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

here you go bro:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sawtooth-second-markers-545090.html


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks bro!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

hi just BUMPing our very own thread..Mabuhay tayo lahat Filipinos


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

mabuhay brader jsizzie!

guys do we have a local dial maker? maybe we can commission him to make something like the fff but with pinoy flavor? what do you think guys? ;-)


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)

afaik aftermarket dials available here (even custom ones) are made in china.


----------



## pamcakes18 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanting to know if someone can lead me to a store here in Manila, I'm buying a watch for a gift(preferably seiko). The cheap ones lang sana (not really cheap but affordable) but not too shabby din. Yung "pwede na". Any help is will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi pamcakes18! I'd advise you to try Timetrend in either Megamall or SM Manila. You can probably find cheaper prices in the Avenida-Ongpin area in downtown Manila if you're up to the challenge of navigating the place.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

i have a friend who might be picking up a watch for me there in the philippines and he's asking where is the best place and store to buy the seiko 5 (snzh) line up. any tips guys?


----------



## beetlebaileys (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there an interest in Seiko Mini Monster Turquoise SNZH47K1 here in the PHL?


----------



## ninetoes (May 19, 2011)

Hi John,

Sorry to be totally off-topic here - I wanted to PM u, but ur inbox is full ;-)

I am finally back in the market for the white Sammie - had other expenses to deal with.

Could I please ask if u are still able to get one?


Many thanks sir!
jansen


----------



## beetlebaileys (Jul 19, 2010)

Updated prev post to indicate model.


----------



## joeschmoe (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you guys know where i can get a *Seiko 5 Military Black Dial Nylon Band Automatic Watch*Thanks


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

natabunan na tayo  post your new acquisitions guys


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

joeschmoe said:


> Do you guys know where i can get a *Seiko 5 Military Black Dial Nylon Band Automatic Watch*Thanks


Most watch stores sa malls carry these Sir but I think sa Avenida much cheaper by a couple of hundred pesos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toots ramos (Nov 1, 2011)

sir, gandang araw sa inyong lahat!!!! pwede ba magtanong kung san pwede magpapalit ng salamin nabasag salamin ng seiko 5 sports ''map meter'' sa manila ako sir san ba may malapit? tnx...


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Just go a Seiko service center meron sa Trinoma, SM North, Farmers mall Cubao, Glorietta 5


----------



## var (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, never saw this thread before. Very nice. I hope you excuse me if I ask this question without reading more than half of the earlier posts here.

So, what polishers do you guys use for metal and plastic and where do you guys get it from? I have a yellowed Casio which I was hoping to whiten and whose scratched plastic crystal I wanted to buff. It was my first watch and it was given to me as a gift.

Thanks.


----------



## beetlebaileys (Jul 19, 2010)

Turquoise neo, flip or no?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

beetlebaileys said:


> Turquoise neo, flip or no?


neo monsterlites?


----------



## beetlebaileys (Jul 19, 2010)

Deyn Man said:


> neo monsterlites?


yup, the limited edition one. flip or no?


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

If it's limited I'll say no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

really limited? care to share the reference number? not many seiko 5 Limited editions as far as i know...


----------



## beetlebaileys (Jul 19, 2010)

deyn man said:


> really limited? Care to share the reference number? Not many seiko 5 limited editions as far as i know...


snzh47


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

to fund for a more substantial seiko (ie. real divers), maybe i would consider flipping (or maybe even a swap). to thin the herd, maybe i would flip later on but most likely one of the last pieces to go...


----------



## ricochet (Feb 1, 2010)

Mga Bro., where is the official Seiko Service Center in Manila Located? Can they service all types of Seiko Watches, including the Grand Seiko?

HAppy New Year


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Mga Bro., where is the official Seiko Service Center in Manila Located? Can they service all types of Seiko Watches, including the Grand Seiko?
> 
> HAppy New Year


Happy New Year bro!

Seiko service centers are Seiko shops/stores located at malls (SM, Ayala, etc.).. Grand Seiko? Not sure if they could do it but for sure
They'll have a look at it. If they can't do it they'll probably sent it out to Japan?

Another option is Mang Andrew at Makati Cinema Square, Mang Loy at Pasig, or Mang Boy at Caloocan. They're the preferred or trusted watchmakers outside ADs. You can check out the reference guide at PWC regarding their contact infos 

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## kumbu32 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys, newbie here. Great to know there's a thread like this for Pinoys.. 

Wanna ask if you happen to know how much a 031 Sub will cost there in avenida, haven't been there, only in cubao to find it, but no luck. Just in case u bumped on that piece, could u pls post here how much. thanks. have read that its more cheaper to buy seiko there than in cubao or malls.

Thanks to all!!


----------



## padspoe (Apr 24, 2012)

any ideA how much is a kirby morgan 1000meters diver's watch?


----------



## padspoe (Apr 24, 2012)

padspoe said:


> any ideA how much is a kirby morgan 1000meters diver's watch?


 anyway got a lot of diver's for sell very VERY cheap cost around 1k to 2k only just txt if interested, got around 50 pcs 09067444540 or 09267928371


----------



## Time Talker (Apr 20, 2012)

Alpha-q said:


> Hi is there anyone from the Philippines who can help me where i can purchase a seiko watch with this model number SNJ017.
> 
> I want to compare how much is it here locally before i buy it in the net.
> 
> thanks.


Here's a good filipino watch forum that may help you with local dealers who are trustworthy: Philippine Watch Club Forum


----------



## Reaper21 (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys, newbie here...Last week I bought a SEIKO ORANGE MONSTER... 8,800 Php.. Napansin ko po na yung sa aken merong nka-lagay na "made in japan" sa ibaba... yung iba po wala... I'm not sure kung talagang made in japan po siya...I'll post pictures of it later.. Pag-nkauwi po ako ng december sa pinas, bka bumili ako ng BLACK MONSTER... Happy ako sa new Seiko watch ko...1st time ko po na magkaroon ng Seiko...

Casio G-Shock po ang mga gamit ko dati...decided to have a automatic watch naman..masyado kase mahal ang longines, saka para ma practice ko na rin muna ang sarili ko..then longines na automatic naman...


----------



## Reaper21 (May 28, 2012)

BTW, meron na daw bagong SEIKO MONSTER na ilalabas... Nabasa ko po sa ibang thread...


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Kababayan Reaper,

Welcome to the forum, and big congrats on your Seiko Monster!

Please update us about its accuracy from time to time, and we expect some maganda fotos for our hungry eyes ;-)

Wear your Monster in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Reaper21 (May 28, 2012)

serdal23 said:


> Dear Kababayan Reaper,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and big congrats on your Seiko Monster!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir Serdal23.. Sa ngayon advance siya ng 15 seconds exactly(against internet time).. Eto po pics niya..kahapon pinalitan ko po ng ZULU/NATO strap..(not sure kung anu, I guess ZULU strap, bought it from amazon)












Here is my FB acct Wilhelm Perez | Facebook


----------



## Reaper21 (May 28, 2012)

Kanina po nakakita ako ng BLACK MONSTER na merong nka lagay na "made in japan"...nkalimutan ko picturan, tomorrow post ako ng pics pag daan ko ulet sa shop...


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

I was watching the news and I notice Pnoy have different watches. Anyone name a few he has? I remember he mentioned about the temperature function his watch have in one of his interviews. I think that one is a gshock.

I see him sometimes sports dress watch, but I'm no expert so I can't tell what he was wearing. On the news yesterday, he was wearing a yellow digital watch iirc.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread is over 1k posts. Wow.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

The yellow one's a Suunto 

Others have been identified but i forgot


----------



## runner10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Orange Sammy and his friends.


----------



## krazyfu (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys its my first post 
anyways. i saw a seiko watch that i fell in love with








Seiko Sportura Black Dial Men's Watch #SNAE97problem is it cost way to much @ 26,000++ at the authorized retailer. only giving me a 15% discount for cash purchase. 
i don't mind if that was really the price but upon searching on the net it had an average price of 
around 18k only. (its not just ebay, but from sites like 
amazon ($309.00 = 12,978.00)
princetonwatches, an authorized seiko retailer (431.25 = 18,112.00)
i don't want to order it on the net due to (customs) you guys know how pasay EMS people work.
any idea where i can get it cheaper here?


----------



## sirpouncealot (Jan 27, 2012)

Just came back from Farmer's Plaza last night (around 9pm Dec 07,2012) and couldn't find one decent watch shop in that area. I took the train at the Ayala Center and went off at Cubao stop right on Araneta Center, near the Coliseum, the Farmer's Market is opposite of Farmer's Plaza so I went up to the plaza at 9pm, in all three or four floors the only watch stand I could found was an overpriced Timex stand (PHP2400-3000) for a simple Timex Expedition, the top floor have some fake Gucci women watches at PHP150 for a pair  . There was no sign of Time Lucky or anything like that, ask around with security guards came to nowhere, they're friendly and eager to help but it's just not their job to be a tour guide. End up with an expensive meal in Karate Kid , PHP 170 for a small "Sumo" Burger , wandered around till 11.00pm and took a bus back to Ayala. Are those recommended stores still in place or did I go to the wrong place? I'm foreigner so it is likely, but I don't think I went wrong. Will try my luck later tonight after work with Avenida Rizal area, report later.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

sirpouncealot said:


> Just came back from Farmer's Plaza last night (around 9pm Dec 07,2012) and couldn't find one decent watch shop in that area. I took the train at the Ayala Center and went off at Cubao stop right on Araneta Center, near the Coliseum, the Farmer's Market is opposite of Farmer's Plaza so I went up to the plaza at 9pm, in all three or four floors the only watch stand I could found was an overpriced Timex stand (PHP2400-3000) for a simple Timex Expedition, the top floor have some fake Gucci women watches at PHP150 for a pair  . There was no sign of Time Lucky or anything like that, ask around with security guards came to nowhere, they're friendly and eager to help but it's just not their job to be a tour guide. End up with an expensive meal in Karate Kid , PHP 170 for a small "Sumo" Burger , wandered around till 11.00pm and took a bus back to Ayala. Are those recommended stores still in place or did I go to the wrong place? I'm foreigner so it is likely, but I don't think I went wrong. Will try my luck later tonight after work with Avenida Rizal area, report later.


You got there late I guess. Try to look for Allied Emporium and look for Mark.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirpouncealot (Jan 27, 2012)

jlconferido said:


> You got there late I guess. Try to look for Allied Emporium and look for Mark.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


Thank for replied, jlconferido. Actually I came back to Farmer's Plaza tonight after found this Shopping | Welcome to Araneta Center, figured that with Manila Saturday night traffic I shouldn't bother to try to get to Rizal. Yet by the time I walked by basically every stores in the Ground, 1st and 2nd floor of the Farmer's Plaza (even tried the B1 Floor - the food court) I found literally no trace of Allied Emporium or Time Lucky- this wasn't a big mall to begin with. I was earlier, arrived at 8.15pm, found a shop called Time Central near an exit but they're closed (not sure permanent or just daily), the other store was UniSilver with they own line of cheap watches, several shady small shops offered me the crudely Feikos SKX with quartz movements or PHP1200 copies of Rolex Pres. Are there any Philippines-based WUS member can confirm that Time Lucky is still there today, Dec 2012? Really frustrated after failed twice but I'm willing to give it another go if someone can confirm. Thanks.


----------



## sunfish7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Sirs and Ma'ams!

I'm a newbie to this forum and i was wondering if you guys know of a seller in Manila where i can purchase this particular Seiko Chronograph:









Sadly, i don't know the model number.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Angelo534 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank  Any idea how much the orient mako costs in hour glass?


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

Angelo534 said:


> Thank  Any idea how much the orient mako costs in hour glass?


should be around 4.5k sir.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

sunfish7 said:


> Hi Sirs and Ma'ams!
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum and i was wondering if you guys know of a seller in Manila where i can purchase this particular Seiko Chronograph:
> 
> ...


Isn't this an old discontinued model? If so, might be tough to find one.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

musta na mga kabayan?


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

post your new acquisitions


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

anyone in the Philippines know whether the SRP455K1 and SRP453K1 are really released there already? thanks!


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

Should be released within the month. Still wishing they had released the SRP385 here but that's becoming more and more less likely


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

bender said:


> Should be released within the month. Still wishing they had released the SRP385 here but that's becoming more and more less likely


thanks for response. is this site reliable? saw it here ---> Collections


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

jarod99 said:


> thanks for response. is this site reliable? saw it here ---> Collections


I too would like to know if this website is reliable.
Thanks.


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)

SRP277K1 military style watch with the 4R36 movement. Got it from Timetrend-Megamall.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

These are great looking mil style watches and they hack!


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> These are great looking mil style watches and they hack!


I agree. I just bought this yesterday and I chose this one over the FFF.


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

*kamusta na mga seikoholics * *happy new year!*


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

takobets said:


> *kamusta na mga seikoholics * *happy new year!*


hahaha! been a while since this thread got bumped! ;-)


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not in the Philippines, but this 6309 currently is. Just won a auction from Nippontime on eBay for only $68!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

jms23 said:


> SRP277K1 military style watch with the 4R36 movement. Got it from Timetrend-Megamall.


How much do they sell for back home?

Sent from my Lumia 625 using Tapatalk


----------



## eezee_az123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, you stole that 6309 for $68.bucks! Congrats!


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

great catch ebow! kamusta na dean? seikaholic ka pa din ba o ibang brand na?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

takobets said:


> great catch ebow! kamusta na dean? seikaholic ka pa din ba o ibang brand na?


SEIKOHOLIC forever!!!!! :-! but i try not to be "fan-boyish" :-d
i try out other micro brands too -- Steinhart and Smiths ;-) i have another one coming but will post it when it comes (i estimate by april) ;-)


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Kamusta kabayans! I'm back with a couple of hot Seikos 



















Both from our local watch group PWC.. What a night! Haha


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

hahaha on a roll again!!!!! do post em at PWC!!!!!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Will do Sir Dean. Just waiting for an awesome catch worthy of a new topic hehe


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Hi tsarli may I please know the name of the shop ib avenida where you get your watches? Thank you


----------



## tkdwarrior (May 5, 2014)

Jk chua good morning may I know where in avenida your suki is located please?


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

tkdwarrior said:


> Jk chua good morning may I know where in avenida your suki is located please?


Haven't been to avenida for a while but will pm you a couple of suggestions


----------



## takobets (Jan 19, 2009)

_Merry Christmas guys!!_


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone here please point me to a link to get this one.....really loving this one...


----------



## rvl69 (Jan 6, 2017)

anyone selling their SRP031? thanKS!


----------



## rararabern (Aug 22, 2017)

Does anyone know where to sell old seiko 5 watch?


----------



## Starboy14 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, beginner here. I am trying to collect beautiful timepieces within the reach of my budget. I have been reading a lot about Seiko lately hence I have so much admiration now for Seiko watches. Can anyone give me a lead as to where I can purchase them cheaper than mall prices without worrying about authenticity. I am from Batangas but currently residing in Manila. Thanks in advance!


----------

